# Ambiguously Gendered Revenge of "What is the Hivemind?"



## Kemrain

It was bound to happen sometime. At least I'm getting this in before I have to get off work.  Okay, everyone.. Darkness, do your worst. Everyone else, change seats!

- Kemrain the Hiveminded.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It was bound to happen sometime. At least I'm getting this in before I have to get off work.  Okay, everyone.. Darkness, do your worst. Everyone else, change seats!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiveminded.




I'd move one to the left, but I don't know whether it's your left or my left, nor which way you're facing. That's before dealing with not being able to tell left from right.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'd move one to the left, but I don't know whether it's your left or my left, nor which way you're facing. That's before dealing with not being able to tell left from right.



 Goblyns aren't very coordinated, are they?

- Kemrain the Astounded.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Goblyns aren't very coordinated, are they?
> 
> - Kemrain the Astounded.




If we were, we wouldn't be such a low CR.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> If we were, we wouldn't be such a low CR.



 Good point..Ahat are you, 1/3?

- Kemrain the Full-of-Pity.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good point..Ahat are you, 1/3?
> 
> - Kemrain the Full-of-Pity.




1/4, I think. Housecats kill us by the dozen.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Good night sweet thread.



May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> 1/4, I think. Housecats kill us by the dozen.



 Good gawd, how do you poor sods survive hangnails?!

- Kemrain the CR 12.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> 1/4, I think. Housecats kill us by the dozen.



 Housecats kill my character too, except when he hides from them, and sadly, he's 4th-level...


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good gawd, how do you poor sods survive hangnails?!
> 
> - Kemrain the CR 12.




That's assuming we do.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Do you mean to say we should make that a rule?



Um... Please?!

- Kemrain the Beggar.


----------



## Rystil Arden

.....4 more


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Housecats kill my character too, except when he hides from them, and sadly, he's 4th-level...



 Rysti, please keep him from breeding.. We don't need genes like that in the kiddie pool.

- Kemrain the Nasty.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> That's assuming we do.



 ...Good point..

- Kemrain the Glad Sie's not a Goblyn.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um... Please?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Beggar.



  Now he won't for sure.  It is highly un-dark to listen to those who beg for mercy


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> .....4 more




4 more what?

Hey, I just had an idea! Wait ... no, it was a sandwich.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now he won't for sure.  It is highly un-dark to listen to those who beg for mercy



 Who said anything about mercy? I want to see Torm's thread torn asunder! That's mercy!?

- Kemrain the Bloodthirsty.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti, please keep him from breeding.. We don't need genes like that in the kiddie pool.
> 
> - Kemrain the Nasty.



 Heh, he's got d4 Hit Dice and he doesn't have area attack spells.  You try living if those cats win Initiative....Besides, he can hide inside of a host's body and be invincible (also there need to be 3 cats to kill him)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> 4 more what?
> 
> Hey, I just had an idea! Wait ... no, it was a sandwich.



 Til somebody gets level 5 in Paladin of Tyranny


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, he's got d4 Hit Dice and he doesn't have area attack spells.  You try living if those cats win Initiative....Besides, he can hide inside of a host's body and be invincible (also there need to be 3 cats to kill him)



I have DR 5/Cold Iron or Good. Housecats are cute and cuddly, even if they desire my blood.

- Kemrain the Half-Demon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Who said anything about mercy? I want to see Torm's thread torn asunder! That's mercy!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Bloodthirsty.



 No, the rule would keep you and yours safe.  That's mercy.  True evil means destroying both threads!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have DR 5/Cold Iron or Good. Housecats are cute and cuddly, even if they desire my blood.
> 
> - Kemrain the Half-Demon.



 You have that at level 4?  I don't see how.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, the rule would keep you and yours safe.  That's mercy.  True evil means destroying both threads!



 That's not true evil, that's silly evil. If the strong, me, survives, the weak will rise up and create a lovely diversion of allowing themselves to be squashed periodically. Evil is served better by protecting me and mine.

- Kemrain the Merciless.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You have that at level 4?  I don't see how.



 Maybe template as a monster class, only partially taken?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's not true evil, that's silly evil. If the strong, me, survives, the weak will rise up and create a lovely diversion of allowing themselves to be squashed periodically. Evil is served better by protecting me and mine.
> 
> - Kemrain the Merciless.



 No.  Evil must crush the strong before it becomes a rival.  Weak are allowable, as they may pay fealty and they certainly arent a threat.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You have that at level 4?  I don't see how.



 Level 4? Try 9 (+3 LA)

- Kemrain the "Postcount is not an accirate representation fo the characters you play."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe template as a monster class, only partially taken?



 I think Half-Fiend Template Class doesn't give DR until the last level though.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's not true evil, that's silly evil. If the strong, me, survives, the weak will rise up and create a lovely diversion of allowing themselves to be squashed periodically. Evil is served better by protecting me and mine.
> 
> - Kemrain the Merciless.





I thought we covered what evil required. You have to eat a kitten. Torm is waiting for that requirement to turn to puppy, as I understand. Things, however, stand as they are. My hands are tied.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Level 4? Try 9 (+3 LA)
> 
> - Kemrain the "Postcount is not an accirate representation fo the characters you play."



 Postcount would mean you were level 2.  I was saying you can't compare your character's invulnerability to housecats to poor Rystil's if you are that much higher level than he


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I thought we covered what evil required. You have to eat a kitten. Torm is waiting for that requirement to turn to puppy, as I understand. Things, however, stand as they are. My hands are tied.



 Awww...but I love kittens.  Puppies, on the other hand, are annoying.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm....Kemrain, if you were *really* insidiously evil, you would go post something religious or political on Torm's thread...


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...but I love kittens.  Puppies, on the other hand, are annoying.




Then you'll just have to wait as well. I'm sorry; there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...but I love kittens.  Puppies, on the other hand, are annoying.



 Yeah. I especially don't like the smell of many dogs. Well, I'm okay with it as long as it's on the dogs but you get it on your hands if you touch them. And clean hands are important to me.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Postcount would mean you were level 2.  I was saying you can't compare your character's invulnerability to housecats to poor Rystil's if you are that much higher level than he



 Alright.. At 1st level, if I'd had the LA 3 template I inherited by that point, I'd have had DR 5. It's not WotC canon, though, and it's under a d20 system so heavily modified as to be barely recognisable as such.

- Kemrain the d20 Fantasy Player.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....Kemrain, if you were *really* insidiously evil, you would go post something religious or political on Torm's thread...



 Man... I'm [Evil], not Evil. Pfft.

- Kemrain the Chaotic Annoying.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. I especially don't like the smell of many dogs. Well, I'm okay with it as long as it's on the dogs but you get it on your hands if you touch them. And clean hands are important to me.



 Me too.  I hate it when the dogs lick all over you.  Some of my family members will let the dog lick them and I'll say, "Come on, didn't you just see the thing licking its genitals like 30 seconds ago?  What's wrong with you?"  I guess I also like clean hands.  I don't like getting them dirty if necessary.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

You should've waited a few more weeks before using this title...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...but I love kittens.  Puppies, on the other hand, are annoying.



 I'd eat a puppy.. If properly prepared..

- Kemrain the Carnivore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goblyn said:
			
		

> 1/4, I think. Housecats kill us by the dozen.




I'll remember to keep my cats away from you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Alright.. At 1st level, if I'd had the LA 3 template I inherited by that point, I'd have had DR 5. It's not WotC canon, though, and it's under a d20 system so heavily modified as to be barely recognisable as such.
> 
> - Kemrain the d20 Fantasy Player.



 Fine, eliminate one of the LA, but keep in mind that its just /magic


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You should've waited a few more weeks before using this title...



 Have a better one in mind?

- Kemrain the Suggestion Box (Will Save DC: 19)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good gawd, how do you poor sods survive hangnails?!
> 
> - Kemrain the CR 12.




 

With lots of clerics around!

-Darth K'Trava aka Rozhena Ashford the 33rd level Cleric/Divine Champion of Torm!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fine, eliminate one of the LA, but keep in mind that its just /magic



 ....Huh?

It's /Cold Iron or Good. Says so on my sheet. What're you getting at?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> With lots of clerics around!
> 
> -Darth K'Trava aka Rozhena Ashford the 33rd level Cleric/Divine Champion of Torm!



 Yes.  You can banish him with your clerics! (maybe)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Housecats kill my character too, except when he hides from them, and sadly, he's 4th-level...




One of the wilder kitties (aka a Tiger) nearly gutted my then 6th level paladin of Tyr!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  You can banish him with your clerics! (maybe)



 Banish who with the what now?!

- Kemrain the Extraplanar.


----------



## Goblyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'll remember to keep my cats away from you.




Thank you. That's appreciated. It's bad enough having to submit to a week's worth of bedrest after critically failing with a butterknife while making a sandwich.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti, please keep him from breeding.. We don't need genes like that in the kiddie pool.
> 
> - Kemrain the Nasty.




Just realize that when he dies, he would get a Darwin Award.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Thank you. That's appreciated. It's bad enough having to submit to a week's worth of bedrest after critically failing with a butterknife while making a sandwich.



 That's harsh.. I just drop an MP.. You need a class level, Gobbo.

- Kemrain the Rogue 4, Fighter 2, Ranger 1, Monk 1, Mage 1.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Who said anything about mercy? I want to see Torm's thread torn asunder! That's mercy!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Bloodthirsty.




Wha.....?

What he do to you?!?!   

Just 'cause he ain't no paladin any more......


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just realize that when he dies, he would get a Darwin Award.



 Nope.  Those housecats are dangerous.  And actually, he's already dead.  He was killed at first level by a fiendish housecat (thus they are his nemeses).  Now he's an eidolon...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Wha.....?
> 
> What he do to you?!?!
> 
> Just 'cause he ain't no paladin any more......



 He tried to hone in on Darkness' 10,000th post.. I already begged for it!

- Kemrain the Total Loser.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, he's got d4 Hit Dice and he doesn't have area attack spells.  You try living if those cats win Initiative....Besides, he can hide inside of a host's body and be invincible (also there need to be 3 cats to kill him)




Prezactly the number of cats that I have..... and I believe that Torm has a few more...


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's harsh.. I just drop an MP.. You need a class level, Gobbo.
> 
> - Kemrain the Rogue 4, Fighter 2, Ranger 1, Monk 1, Mage 1.




I'm working on it. Only 658 posts to go. I'd prolly just better not choose sorcerer or wizard.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  Those housecats are dangerous.  And actually, he's already dead.  He was killed at first level by a fiendish housecat (thus they are his nemeses).  Now he's an eidolon...



 I had nothing to do with that! Yell at Devilish! He did it!

- Kemrain the Innocent.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Prezactly the number of cats that I have..... and I believe that Torm has a few more...



 Well, to be fair, Rystil won one of the four encounters I testplayed vs three housecats, assuming the cats won initiative each time.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'm working on it. Only 658 posts to go. I'd prolly just better not choose sorcerer or wizard.



 then yu'll be second.. Oh, cripes, you didn'ttake 'Humanoid' as your first HD, did you!?

- Kemrain the Pitious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I had nothing to do with that! Yell at Devilish! He did it!
> 
> - Kemrain the Innocent.



 Really?  Why would you blame him?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I thought we covered what evil required. You have to eat a kitten. Torm is waiting for that requirement to turn to puppy, as I understand. Things, however, stand as they are. My hands are tied.




Is this some sort of strange goblinoid mating ritual? I don't think that Torm would go for that..... his tastes are strange but not _that_ strange!


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> then yu'll be second.. Oh, cripes, you didn'ttake 'Humanoid' as your first HD, did you!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Pitious.




Worse: Psion


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Man... I'm [Evil], not Evil. Pfft.
> 
> - Kemrain the Chaotic Annoying.




Picky, picky, picky....


----------



## Crothian

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Worse: Psion




How is Alan worse??


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, to be fair, Rystil won one of the four encounters I testplayed vs three housecats, assuming the cats won initiative each time.



 I ran an encounter with my character against 10.. um.. Goblins and she came out of it having taken 2 HP in damage from a godawfully lucky crit. Then again, I'm going for Combat Monster. and Skill Monkey.. and More Useful Spellcaster than a Bard.
- Kemrain the Jack of All Trades.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Worse: Psion



What? Psion is the best!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I ran an encounter with my character against 10.. um.. Goblins and she came out of it having taken 2 HP in damage from a godawfully lucky crit. Then again, I'm going for Combat Monster. and Skill Monkey.. and More Useful Spellcaster than a Bard.
> - Kemrain the Jack of All Trades.



 Well you can do the last one by taking Adept....


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Really?  Why would you blame him?



 Devilish.. Fiendish Kitties.. Eh? Eh?

- Kemrain the eye Eye Wink Wink Nudge Nudge..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Me too.  I hate it when the dogs lick all over you.  Some of my family members will let the dog lick them and I'll say, "Come on, didn't you just see the thing licking its genitals like 30 seconds ago?  What's wrong with you?"  I guess I also like clean hands.  I don't like getting them dirty if necessary.




Not to mention the toilet.


----------



## Goblyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is this some sort of strange goblinoid mating ritual? I don't think that Torm would go for that..... his tastes are strange but not _that_ strange!




No, it's the Tick version of how you know you'r evil. The questionnaire is as follows:

Have you eaten a kitten?        OYes   ONo

If you fill in 'Yes' you're evil and stupid. You're supposed to fill in the circle besdie it.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well you can do the last one by taking Adept....



 Mage gets more Feats.

- Kemrain the Crunchkin.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not to mention the toilet.



 Yes.  If a dog tries to lick me, I'll pretty much always shoo it away.  Some people think it makes me seem mean....stupid dog lovers


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What? Psion is the best!




Yes, it is great unless you're speaking strictly hit points. At first level.

...

At least I've got a Con bonus.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  You can banish him with your clerics! (maybe)





Depends on who we're banishing...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on who we're banishing...



 So.. who're we banishing?

- Kemrain the Not Nervous At All, Why Do You Ask?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mage gets more Feats.
> 
> - Kemrain the Crunchkin.



 I'm just saying that any core class that (A) does not get full base attack and (B) is not a prestige class is more useful than a bard at casting... (not that PrCs aren't also more useful)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He tried to hone in on Darkness' 10,000th post.. I already begged for it!
> 
> - Kemrain the Total Loser.




When'd he do that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Worse: Psion




Even worse.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yes, it is great unless you're speaking strictly hit points. At first level.
> 
> ...
> 
> At least I've got a Con bonus.



 You kidding?  Psions have the most hit points of any class except the fighter types.  Vigor!  At level one you get 9 + Con bonus with Vigor.  And then several more if you take the feat that gives you 2 HP per psionic feat (and then take all psionic feats to get a total of 24 hp from that feat)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So.. who're we banishing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Nervous At All, Why Do You Ask?



 All the non-native outsiders.  Eidolons are natives, by the way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is Alan worse??




'Cause he's not an epic-level ooze?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goblyn said:
			
		

> No, it's the Tick version of how you know you'r evil. The questionnaire is as follows:
> 
> Have you eaten a kitten?        OYes   ONo
> 
> If you fill in 'Yes' you're evil and stupid. You're supposed to fill in the circle besdie it.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You kidding?  Psions have the most hit points of any class except the fighter types.  Vigor!  At level one you get 9 + Con bonus with Vigor.  And then several more if you take the feat that gives you 2 HP per psionic feat (and then take all psionic feats to get a total of 24 hp from that feat)



 Waste of feats, if you ask me.

- Kemrain the "Who Asked You?!"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 'Cause he's not an epic-level ooze?



 I think you missed it; Crothian was making a pun with ENWorld's 'Psion' whose name is Alan."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Waste of feats, if you ask me.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Who Asked You?!"



 Well if you don't take that feat (and I don't) you still have 9 + Con bonus HP.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So.. who're we banishing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Nervous At All, Why Do You Ask?




You know more than I do...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All the non-native outsiders.  Eidolons are natives, by the way.



 I'd rather not go back to Hell.. I'm not terribly popular there.

- Kemrain the Abomination.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd rather not go back to Hell.. I'm not terribly popular there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Abomination.



 Better to rule in Hell than serve in Heaven though, right?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You know more than I do...



 You don't need to banish me.. Look, holy sword! Never tasted human blood, this painful lil' thing.. And, uh.. Holy Symbol of a Good Deity.. That coutns for something, right? I'm married to an Angel.. she'd be upset if I was banished...

- Kemrain the Trying, Here.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Better to rule in Hell than serve in Heaven though, right?



 Better to be happy on the prime than miserable in Heaven. I'd rather stay here. Here is where I keep all my stuff!

- Kemrain the "They're just BLT's.."


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You kidding?  Psions have the most hit points of any class except the fighter types.  Vigor!  At level one you get 9 + Con bonus with Vigor.  And then several more if you take the feat that gives you 2 HP per psionic feat (and then take all psionic feats to get a total of 24 hp from that feat)




Yes. For one minute. Three if I blow em all on it. Yeah, with that feat -psionic body- that's another four ... I retract my statement.

I'm good for hp. I prolly still can't take on a housecat though.  Remember: I roll 7s.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You don't need to banish me.. Look, holy sword! Never tasted human blood, this painful lil' thing.. And, uh.. Holy Symbol of a Good Deity.. That coutns for something, right? I'm married to an Angel.. she'd be upset if I was banished...
> 
> - Kemrain the Trying, Here.



 Married to an angel?  Hmm...there's those weird CG things you get with a succubus and a deva fall in love...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yes. For one minute. Three if I blow em all on it. Yeah, with that feat -psionic body- that's another four ... I retract my statement.
> 
> I'm good for hp. I prolly still can't take on a housecat though.  Remember: I roll 7s.



 Heehee, if you expect to not take 5 damage in ten rounds, then you must be safe!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Better to be happy on the prime than miserable in Heaven. I'd rather stay here. Here is where I keep all my stuff!
> 
> - Kemrain the "They're just BLT's.."



 Bring the stuff to your obsidian fortress then


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Married to an angel?  Hmm...there's those weird CG things you get with a succubus and a deva fall in love...



 Pretty much.. You sould see our son.. He's talking at 5 months.. He can fly, but can't wakl.. He's wonderful.

- Kemrain the Proud.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bring the stuff to your obsidian fortress then



 Do you know how high the rent in Asterax is?! Hah! Like I could afford it...

- Kemrain the Poor.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do you know how high the rent in Asterax is?! Hah! Like I could afford it...
> 
> - Kemrain the Poor.



 Head to Minauros.  Land is cheap there...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Head to Minauros.  Land is cheap there...



 Is that anywhere near Alsatia, or are you talking Great Wheel?

- Kemrain the Non-DnD-Cosmologite.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You don't need to banish me.. Look, holy sword! Never tasted human blood, this painful lil' thing.. And, uh.. Holy Symbol of a Good Deity.. That coutns for something, right? I'm married to an Angel.. she'd be upset if I was banished...
> 
> - Kemrain the Trying, Here.





When did I say I was gonna banish _you_?

Here, have some of Torm's Smite that I swiped off him!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is that anywhere near Alsatia, or are you talking Great Wheel?
> 
> - Kemrain the Non-DnD-Cosmologite.



 Ya, its one of the Nine Hells in Great Wheel.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, its one of the Nine Hells in Great Wheel.



 Ah.. I think it's a bit of a commute.. Plus, I'm Chaptic.. Doubt they'd like me there much.

- Kemrain the [Chaotic] [Evil] Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When did I say I was gonna banish _you_?
> 
> Here, have some of Torm's Smite that I swiped off him!



 Thanks, but, that stuff burns worse 'an Listerine.

- Kemrain the Unholy.

And that's 100+ posts from me today. I'm outta here!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmmm....wonder if I'll hit 50 ppd anytime soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks, but, that stuff burns worse 'an Listerine.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unholy.
> 
> And that's 100+ posts from me today. I'm outta here!



 See ya


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....wonder if I'll hit 50 ppd anytime soon.




I'm shootin' for 1.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'm shootin' for 1.



 For you though, going up by 1 ppd costs over 400 posts.  If I posted that much, it would put my PPD up by like 7.


----------



## Darkness

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'm shootin' for 1.



 I'd like to start 1 thread per day.

Anyway, I'm at ca. 8.3 I think.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For you though, going up by 1 ppd costs over 400 posts.  If I posted that much, it would put my PPD up by like 7.




That's right ... I've got a whole year more time to cover. I'm up to .8 PPD.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'd like to start 1 thread per day.
> 
> Anyway, I'm at ca. 8.3 I think.



 I'm at 48.9, I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...guess it went dead.  Maybe I'll take a nap.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks, but, that stuff burns worse 'an Listerine.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unholy.
> 
> And that's 100+ posts from me today. I'm outta here!





I guess you'd have to desecrate it first... but then it loses that nice bubbly taste....   

100+posts?!?!?!        

HOLY COW THAT'S ALOTTA POSTS!!!!  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....wonder if I'll hit 50 ppd anytime soon.




You have a better chance than I do...


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You have a better chance than I do...



You have 6.66. Nice number.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> You have 6.66. Nice number.



 Heh, appropriate for a sith.  Certainly cooler than 48.98 too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, appropriate for a sith.  Certainly cooler than 48.98 too.




I dunno.... I think that 17.01 is a better number!   

No bloody a, b, c or d!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 100+posts?!?!?!
> 
> HOLY COW THAT'S ALOTTA POSTS!!!!  :\



Ah, we've had more.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I dunno.... I think that 17.01 is a better number!
> 
> No bloody a, b, c or d!!



I"m a fan of 33.07 myself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## Crothian

they have been over for a while now


----------



## megamania

What are you folks talking about?


----------



## Crothian

the good times.....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where have all the good times gone?





Not here (meaning me not the EN World)


----------



## Crothian

the good times haven't found you?


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where have all the good times gone?




I've been secretly collecting them up when noone was looking and putting them in the shoebox under my bed.

One day I will sell them off at premium prices. I expect them to sell quite well, because who doesn't want to have a good time or two?


----------



## megamania

My moral compass won't allow me to steal them from you nor can I buy them.

I'll just need to be sure to hid the body realllly well


----------



## Crothian

well, I'm having a good tiome right now so Ha Ha!!!   

but I'm also watching B% 5th season and they really should have done better then this....


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I've been secretly collecting them up when noone was looking and putting them in the shoebox under my bed.
> 
> One day I will sell them off at premium prices. I expect them to sell quite well, because who doesn't want to have a good time or two?



Can EN Worlders get a discount?


----------



## Crothian

I'm sure he can workm out something....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sure he can workm out something....



Or I can just find the shoebox...


----------



## Crothian

I'm sure it is not under the bed.  No one hides anything under the bed so don't look there.....


----------



## Jdvn1

It's always under the bed in the movies!


----------



## Crothian

so are the monsters


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> so our the monsters



Like you?


----------



## Crothian

no and not a monster


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> no and not a monster



No Oozes under the bed?


----------



## Crothian

nope, they reside elsewhere


----------



## Jdvn1

Then what attacked me last night?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, they reside elsewhere



 The Paraelemental Plane of Crothian?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then what attacked me last night?!




the dust bunnies


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Paraelemental Plane of Crothian?




no, I don't have a plane


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> the dust bunnies



Dust bunnies don't have pseudopods.


----------



## Crothian

they evolve


----------



## Jdvn1

Then they were dust bunny oozes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, I don't have a plane



 Not even a demiplane?


----------



## Crothian

they don't evolve into oozes....


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, I don't have a plane




I do it is hanging on the wall next to my hammers (3)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not even a demiplane?



Why would you have half a plane?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why would you have half a plane?



 No.  A demiplane is a sort of noninfinite plane.  Don't they teach you kids anything about the planes nowadays?  Back in the good old Planescape days, everyone knew about Demiplanes.  I mean, even Ravenloft players knew it was the "Demiplane of Dread."


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  A demiplane is a sort of noninfinite plane.  Don't they teach you kids anything about the planes nowadays?



Of course they do!  You need at _least_ two wings to balance out the upward lift created by the curvature of the wing.

  I don't think you saw where I was going with that, originally.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course they do!  You need at _least_ two wings to balance out the upward lift created by the curvature of the wing.
> 
> I don't think you saw where I was going with that, originally.



 Tell that to helicopters!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tell that to helicopters!



  I was refering to planes.  Flying squirrels don't need two wings either.

Then again, they don't actually fly, but still.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then again, they don't actually fly, but still.




does bouncing count?


----------



## demiurge1138

No, but they glide.


----------



## Steve Jung

Oh good. The thread is only on page 4. *hears whispers from off stage* What do you mean this is a new thread? What the heck? How's everyone?


----------



## Evilhalfling

procrastinatilicous


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDiv said:
			
		

> Then what attacked me last night?!



Sorry about that, JDiv. You startled me. Hope the rugburns have gone down. Did you do anything about that swelling? Isn't acetometophen an anti-inflamatory?

- Kemrain the Very Amused. And Psudopod-ed.


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> procrastinatilicous



 I prefer Procrastinatastic.

- Ke...


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> does bouncing count?



Nah.  Anything bounces if you throw it hard enough.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh good. The thread is only on page 4. *hears whispers from off stage* What do you mean this is a new thread? What the heck? How's everyone?



You missed a whole thread?

Cool!  

Doing well.  Just got out of a test.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> procrastinatilicous



I question the validity of your word.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, JDiv. You startled me. Hope the rugburns have gone down. Did you do anything about that swelling? Isn't acetometophen an anti-inflamatory?
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Amused. And Psudopod-ed.



What were you doing in my...

Oh, did we drink _that_ much?

That's not what the swelling was.

- Jdvn1 the Seven.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I prefer Procrastinatastic.
> 
> - Ke...



The more syllables the better!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What were you doing in my...
> 
> Oh, did we drink _that_ much?
> 
> That's not what the swelling was.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Seven.



 I'm flattered, but, uh...

- Kemrain the Laughing so Hard it Hurts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm flattered, but, uh...
> 
> - Kemrain the Laughing so Hard it Hurts.



What, you drank too much to remember too?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The more syllables the better!



 Procrastinatastization.  Seems in the earlier post I ran out of syllablesfor my sig. Oh well, I bought a few more vowels.

- Kemra..


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, you drank too much to remember too?



 Drank?! Not me.. I just have a very bad memory..

Wat was I doing there?

[Zoidburg]That's where I *live*. I have no home![/Zoidburg]

- Kemrain the Crustacean.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Procrastinatastization.  Seems in the earlier post I ran out of syllablesfor my sig. Oh well, I bought a few more vowels.
> 
> - Kemra..



Which vowel would you like to buy?  ... A?  Three A's.  *ding, ding, ding*

Looks like you're running low on your letter bank, though.  You're running out for the month?

Oh, I guess maybe you're using the letters from last month.  You have a roll-over plan?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Drank?! Not me.. I just have a very bad memory..
> 
> Wat was I doing there?
> 
> [Zoidburg]That's where I *live*. I have no home![/Zoidburg]
> 
> - Kemrain the Crustacean.



You don't drink?  You must be very thirst.


----------



## Kemrain

Creepy...

This is an awsome thread, and the Hive should go check it out. Please note I'm not posting this here because I have posts in this thread. I'm not that low. It really is cool. You don't have to take my word for it...

...Dammit! That always works for LeVar Burton...

- Kemrain the Literate.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't drink?  You must be very thirst.



 You're telling me! Like a fish out of water.

- Kemrain the Aquatic.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which vowel would you like to buy?  ... A?  Three A's.  *ding, ding, ding*
> 
> Looks like you're running low on your letter bank, though.  You're running out for the month?
> 
> Oh, I guess maybe you're using the letters from last month.  You have a roll-over plan?



 I totally need a better posting provider. Maybe Morrus has an unlimited plan I could switch to.  I'm just glad there are no roaming charges.

- Kemrain the Mobile.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Creepy...
> 
> This is an awsome thread, and the Hive should go check it out. Please note I'm not posting this here because I have posts in this thread. I'm not that low. It really is cool. You don't have to take my word for it...
> 
> ...Dammit! That always works for LeVar Burton...
> 
> - Kemrain the Literate.



"Levar" is not capitalized in the middle, at least it wasn't on the credits for the show.

Which reminds me, I saw a very disturbing episode of that the other day...

Hey, it happened to be on!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're telling me! Like a fish out of water.
> 
> - Kemrain the Aquatic.



... That's not thristy, that's dead.  There's a difference, there.


----------



## demiurge1138

Eh, I've read that thread. Hell, I started it! And yeah, it does have a lot fo good stuff in it. A few more maggots than my taste; I prefer the psychological kind of creepy (aka scary little girls) than the straight gross-out.

Although I did have a player who never let me forget the vilewight I threw at him. Something about shooting negative energy "lasers" out of its squirming intestines...

Demiurge out.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Levar" is not capitalized in the middle, at least it wasn't on the credits for the show.
> 
> Which reminds me, I saw a very disturbing episode of that the other day...
> 
> Hey, it happened to be on!



 What happened?! Was it gross?

- Kemrain the Far Too Interested for Hir Own Good.


----------



## demiurge1138

Wait... a disturbing episode of Reading Rainbow? Do tell.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That's not thristy, that's dead.  There's a difference, there.



 Oh, right.. I keep getting those two confused.

- Kemrain the Alive.


----------



## Kemrain

Thanks for that thread, Demiurge. Very good idea, that.

- Kemrain the Creeped Out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I totally need a better posting provider. Maybe Morrus has an unlimited plan I could switch to.  I'm just glad there are no roaming charges.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mobile.



Well, the problem is that he has a monopoly.  He can get away with anything.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Eh, I've read that thread. Hell, I started it! And yeah, it does have a lot fo good stuff in it. A few more maggots than my taste; I prefer the psychological kind of creepy (aka scary little girls) than the straight gross-out.
> 
> Although I did have a player who never let me forget the vilewight I threw at him. Something about shooting negative energy "lasers" out of its squirming intestines...
> 
> Demiurge out.



... Oh, lasers out of intestines are a _bad_ thing?

Hm, oops.

Reminds me of Austin Powers, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the problem is that he has a monopoly.  He can get away with anything.



 Well, true. Though, I guess I'd have more of a right to complain if I was a community supporter...

If I could pay without using Paypal I'd *so* be there!

- Kemrain the h8r of Paypal.


----------



## demiurge1138

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks for that thread, Demiurge. Very good idea, that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Creeped Out.



No problem. I just wanted to share my creepy story, and was sure there were others out there.

Now, what about this creepy Reading Rainbow? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What happened?! Was it gross?
> 
> - Kemrain the Far Too Interested for Hir Own Good.



Not gross, just a little... you wouldn't expect a kid's show to discuss books that have topics like, "My mom is too much of an alcoholic to take care of me" and "why won't my daddy come home from jail?  Why is he there?" and so on.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, right.. I keep getting those two confused.
> 
> - Kemrain the Alive.



You must confuse other people, too, when you go to funerals.  "Just give him a glass of water, what's wrong with you people?!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, true. Though, I guess I'd have more of a right to complain if I was a community supporter...
> 
> If I could pay without using Paypal I'd *so* be there!
> 
> - Kemrain the h8r of Paypal.



Cyberzombie tried doing the same thing -- I think there's a way to do it, but I don't recall.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not gross, just a little... you wouldn't expect a kid's show to discuss books that have topics like, "My mom is too much of an alcoholic to take care of me" and "why won't my daddy come home from jail?  Why is he there?" and so on.



 Aaah. Not the sort of thing you'd expect from PBS, eh?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Now, what about this creepy Reading Rainbow? Inquiring minds want to know!



Creepy?  Is Reading Rainbow _that_ ambiguous?!

... Don't mind me.


----------



## demiurge1138

Sort of thing I'd expect from PBS these days. They're trying to be topical. Same deal as "cookies are a sometimes food."


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaah. Not the sort of thing you'd expect from PBS, eh?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Not quite, no.  I could go into more detail, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Sort of thing I'd expect from PBS these days. They're trying to be topical. Same deal as "cookies are a sometimes food."



Well, it's not like they're making new episodes.  It's a rerun, from back then.


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Creepy?  Is Reading Rainbow _that_ ambiguous?!
> 
> ... Don't mind me.



Eh. I won't.

Although that song is a complete brainworm. It still gets stuck in my head and it's been years since I've seen that show.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You must confuse other people, too, when you go to funerals.  "Just give him a glass of water, what's wrong with you people?!"



 I've been banned from the local funeral home because of that.. I, uh, won't go into it.

If he had those holes in him, you'd have thought it'd be a closed-casket funeral!

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## demiurge1138

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been banned from the local funeral home because of that.. I, uh, won't go into it.
> 
> If he had those holes in him, you'd have thought it'd be a closed-casket funeral!
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.




Uh...

On a completely unrelated note, uh...

Damn. Can't top that.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Eh. I won't.
> 
> Although that song is a complete brainworm. It still gets stuck in my head and it's been years since I've seen that show.



I think it falls under the "classic" category.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Creepy?  Is Reading Rainbow _that_ ambiguous?!
> 
> ... Don't mind me.



 JoyDiv.. You're *so* my hero.

- Kemrain the Mindful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been banned from the local funeral home because of that.. I, uh, won't go into it.
> 
> If he had those holes in him, you'd have thought it'd be a closed-casket funeral!
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.



I wanna hear the story!

Well, also, if he had holes in him, he couldn't drink to be unthirsty.  The water just spills out!


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Uh...
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, uh...
> 
> Damn. Can't top that.



Kemrain is teh win.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I wanna hear the story!
> 
> Well, also, if he had holes in him, he couldn't drink to be unthirsty.  The water just spills out!



 That would be the problem. You'd think his family would have been grateful of me, trying a revival method they hadn't thought of...

- Kemrain the Deviant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JoyDiv.. You're *so* my hero.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mindful.



Well, Reading Rainbows have feelings too.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is teh win.



 Whoo!

- Kemrain teh win.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That would be the problem. You'd think his family would have been grateful of me, trying a revival method they hadn't thought of...
> 
> - Kemrain the Deviant.



  You need corks to stopper the holes, though, right?


----------



## demiurge1138

Either that or Silly Putty.

Or duct tape. Duct tape solves all problems.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You need corks to stopper the holes, though, right?



 I think spackle would do it...

- Kemrain the Corkless.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Either that or Silly Putty.
> 
> Or duct tape. Duct tape solves all problems.



But duct tape hurts more when you pull it off.  You don't want to hurt the dead!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think spackle would do it...
> 
> - Kemrain the Corkless.



True, but also a little messy.  Unless you're good at spot-spackling.


----------



## demiurge1138

Well, then you shouldn't pull it off. They might get thirsty later.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But duct tape hurts more when you pull it off.  You don't want to hurt the dead!



 You don't?

Aaaaww!

Can't I?!

- Kemrain the Violent.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True, but also a little messy.  Unless you're good at spot-spackling.



 Not so much...

- Kemrain the "4."


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Well, then you shouldn't pull it off. They might get thirsty later.



That's a good point.  Plus, if you get the reflective kind, they'd be extra-safe at night.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You don't?
> 
> Aaaaww!
> 
> Can't I?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Violent.



It's not polite to  hurt someone at his own funeral.

Wait until afterwards.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not so much...
> 
> - Kemrain the "4."



You could always practice on your friends and family.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not polite to  hurt someone at his own funeral.
> 
> Wait until afterwards.



 Patience is a virtue.

Defiling a corpse, is not.

- Kemrain the Obvious.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You could always practice on your friends and family.



 But.. I *like* them!

- Kemrain the Doubly Standardous.


----------



## Kemrain

I go home for the night. Home and RP. Hooray.

- Kemrain the Gone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> Defiling a corpse, is not.
> 
> - Kemrain the Obvious.



Oh, but there's an art to properly defiling a corpse...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But.. I *like* them!
> 
> - Kemrain the Doubly Standardous.



So what better way to show them you care than with well-placed spackle?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I go home for the night. Home and RP. Hooray.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gone.



C'ya!  Have fun!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Levar" is not capitalized in the middle, at least it wasn't on the credits for the show.
> 
> Which reminds me, I saw a very disturbing episode of that the other day...
> 
> Hey, it happened to be on!





Excuses, excuses..... don't be too bashful to say you're a Trek fan.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're telling me! Like a fish out of water.
> 
> - Kemrain the Aquatic.




So you were that fish that was flopping around at the end of Faith No More's "Epic" video....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, true. Though, I guess I'd have more of a right to complain if I was a community supporter...
> 
> If I could pay without using Paypal I'd *so* be there!
> 
> - Kemrain the h8r of Paypal.




As would I. I've got too much on my credit card as it is....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not gross, just a little... you wouldn't expect a kid's show to discuss books that have topics like, "My mom is too much of an alcoholic to take care of me" and "why won't my daddy come home from jail?  Why is he there?" and so on.




Are you sure you weren't watching Jerry Springer?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaah. Not the sort of thing you'd expect from PBS, eh?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





Nah. But you'd get mature (for us) British TV shows....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been banned from the local funeral home because of that.. I, uh, won't go into it.
> 
> If he had those holes in him, you'd have thought it'd be a closed-casket funeral!
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.





Um...


Check please! --> Lone Starr and Barf


----------



## moritheil

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.




Do you prophecy the election lights on Fortinbras?

Is it said, _Is_ Rystil also among the prophets?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Excuses, excuses..... don't be too bashful to say you're a Trek fan.....



Well, I'm picky about it.  I don't like the original stuff (cheese!  too much cheese!), and I think ST:TNG was the pinnacle of Star Trek's.  So, yes, from there too, but I also saw the end of Reading Rainbow, with the credits.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are you sure you weren't watching Jerry Springer?



Maybe -- does Geordi Lavar Burton host Jerry Springer?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm picky about it.  I don't like the original stuff (cheese!  too much cheese!), and I think ST:TNG was the pinnacle of Star Trek's.  So, yes, from there too, but I also saw the end of Reading Rainbow, with the credits.





Not that I ever watched Reading Rainbow.

And I liked all the Trek series except for Voyager. I won't go as far as Torm and say it doesn't exist.... but it got stupid after the first year or two.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe -- does Geordi Lavar Burton host Jerry Springer?




Wouldn't know. Never watched Springer. Just what I heard from people who do and Weird Al who picked on it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

moritheil said:
			
		

> Do you prophecy the election lights on Fortinbras?
> 
> Is it said, _Is_ Rystil also among the prophets?



 Tell them with the occurrents, more and less, which have solicited.  The rest (I'm afraid) is silence.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I ever watched Reading Rainbow.
> 
> And I liked all the Trek series except for Voyager. I won't go as far as Torm and say it doesn't exist.... but it got stupid after the first year or two.



I'm probably not a very good Star Trek fan.  I don't like the originals.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Wouldn't know. Never watched Springer. Just what I heard from people who do and Weird Al who picked on it.



Count yourself lucky that you've never seen it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm probably not a very good Star Trek fan.  I don't like the originals.




Nothing wrong with that... I'm not gonna burn you at the stake or anything like that....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that... I'm not gonna burn you at the stake or anything like that....



Phew!  Close call.  Although I know people that would.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Count yourself lucky that you've never seen it.




I don't watch talk shows, period. Too boring. I have enough probs without listening to other people's probs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't watch talk shows, period. Too boring. I have enough probs without listening to other people's probs.



I watch them very rarely.  When I happen to have nothing else to do, but I normally at least have a book to read, so.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I watch them very rarely.  When I happen to have nothing else to do, but I normally at least have a book to read, so.




what time are they on? Every time I catch a few minutes of daytime TV its either some version of the peoples court or a soap.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You missed a whole thread?
> 
> Cool!



Pretty much. You guys move fast. 


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doing well.  Just got out of a test.



How'd you do?


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> what time are they on? Every time I catch a few minutes of daytime TV its either some version of the peoples court or a soap.



They're normally on at the same time as those shows, give or take, but they're also on late at night.  Basically, the down hours.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Pretty much. You guys move fast.



Of course!  We have places to go, people to see! 


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How'd you do?



Interesting you ask that, actually.  Normally, I get through tests _really_ fast.  Average 25 minutes, sometimes 15, sometimes 35.  This test took me 45 which is a bad sign, normally, but I think it was just a huge test because everyone else took forever to finish.  We had two hours.

I think I did pretty well, though.


----------



## Angcuru

My GOD I'm sick of reality television. >_<


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> My GOD I'm sick of reality television. >_<



"Reality television"?  Oxymoron.

Well, it's moronic _too_ but that's not what I mean, exactly.


----------



## Kemrain

Have you ever wanted to reply to a post in a thread, but it was 3 pages from the last post, and your comment would be a little off color and probbly not well recieved in that discussion, even if it made you laugh?

This is from the Appearance thread, and I'd have been lowering the quality of the thread to reply there. But there *IS* no quality here, and it's a K'Trava post, so she'll actually read the reply.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes ya wonder just how "hot-looking" a 24 CHA female half dragon paladin is....



What I didn't way in that thread was "Hot enough to make Jack Chick into a Furry. Or is it a Scaly? Whatever you call Reptiliophiles."  I'm lame, so what?

That said, I'm back in the hive for the next 5 hours or so. Let's see if I can pull another 100 post day.

- Kemrain the Random.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Reality television"?  Oxymoron.
> 
> Well, it's moronic _too_ but that's not what I mean, exactly.



 Reality Television makes my skin crawl off my body. It isn't 'reality' at all. Reality Television would be broadcasting survielance films from malls. This is just drivvel.

- Kemrain the Realistic.


----------



## Kemrain

A girlfriend of mine just bought a $200 corset for $45 on eBay. I should start trying this thing out.  I'm a bit behind the times. So, anyone care to explain how this newfangled eBay thing works?

- Kemrain the "Even my mother figured out eBay before me..."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A girlfriend of mine just bought a $200 corset for $45 on eBay. I should start trying this thing out.  I'm a bit behind the times. So, anyone care to explain how this newfangled eBay thing works?
> 
> - Kemrain the "Even my mother figured out eBay before me..."



 I'm hope you mean you're going to try e-bay out and not the corset


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I'm hope you mean you're going to try e-bay out and not the corset



I do, though, it wouldn't be the first time I've worn a corset.

Thank god you're here. I was going mad with bordom.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do, though, it wouldn't be the first time I've worn a corset.
> 
> Thank god you're here. I was going mad with bordom.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 I'm not here all the way, but then I'm always doing something else at the same time as Hiveminding...only this time I'm eating, watching TV, and solving Markov Chains at the same time, which is more than usual.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not here all the way, but then I'm always doing something else at the same time as Hiveminding...only this time I'm eating, watching TV, and solving Markov Chains at the same time, which is more than usual.



 Markov Chains? What's that? And, if you please, explain it in idiot, so I can comprehend?

You worked for NASA.. Can you explain String Theory?

- Kemrain the Theoretically a Theoretical Physicist.


----------



## megamania

e-bay

Type in item much like you would a google search
   Search uses key words to find item(s)

Assuming you have setr up a user name first, you may bid on an item.

Some items are "buy now" but most are on a bid system

Bid as low (or high) as you like.  It will let you know through e-mail if you have been outbid.

Payment varies by seller.  Money orders and paypal are about the only way.  Paypal is best.

If you win, you pay them.  They send item to you.

simple-  deviously simple.


ALL BIDS ARE CONTRACT by the way.  So if you have a typo and don't catch it and pay 100's of dollars for something-   too bad.


Good way to go to complete miniature sets.   Good prices can be found on DnD books also.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Markov Chains? What's that? And, if you please, explain it in idiot, so I can comprehend?
> 
> You worked for NASA.. Can you explain String Theory?
> 
> - Kemrain the Theoretically a Theoretical Physicist.



 Markov chains are simple.  Do you know what a Finite State Machine is in computer science?  No?  

OK, well imagine you have a magic box with a number on the front of the box.  Now, based on the input you send into the box, the number on the front of the box might change or stay the same.  So, for example, maybe I have a box that can have either a 0, 1, or 2 on the front.  Further, if I send an input of "0" the number on the front of the box stays the same, if I send in a positive number, the number on the front will change from "0" to "1" or from "1" to "2" or from "2" to "0"  and if I send in a negative number, the number on the front of the box will change from "0" to "2" or from "1" to "0" or from "2" to "1"  

OK that's a finite state machine.

So a Markov chain is a series of states like an FSM, except that instead of waiting for an input to change, it randomly shifts to a different state based on probability.  So maybe my old box shifts from "0" to "1" with 70% chance, but there's a 20% chance it goes from "0" to "2" and a 10% chance it just stays at "0" .

String Theory is more complicated than Markov Chains, although I could explain the very basic stuff if necessary.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Markov chains are simple.  Do you know what a Finite State Machine is in computer science?  No?
> 
> OK, well imagine you have a magic box with a number on the front of the box.  Now, based on the input you send into the box, the number on the front of the box might change or stay the same.  So, for example, maybe I have a box that can have either a 0, 1, or 2 on the front.  Further, if I send an input of "0" the number on the front of the box stays the same, if I send in a positive number, the number on the front will change from "0" to "1" or from "1" to "2" or from "2" to "0"  and if I send in a negative number, the number on the front of the box will change from "0" to "2" or from "1" to "0" or from "2" to "1"
> 
> OK that's a finite state machine.
> 
> So a Markov chain is a series of states like an FSM, except that instead of waiting for an input to change, it randomly shifts to a different state based on probability.  So maybe my old box shifts from "0" to "1" with 70% chance, but there's a 20% chance it goes from "0" to "2" and a 10% chance it just stays at "0" .
> 
> String Theory is more complicated than Markov Chains, although I could explain the very basic stuff if necessary.



Markov isn't particular interesting, but thank you for explaining it. I have no idea ho this is useful, but I'll assume it's of vital importance for something vitally important. String Theory, however, *is* interesting. I'd enjoy understanding it. If you could spit the basics out trivially, I would be quite grateful.

- Kemrain the Stringy.


----------



## Kemrain

megamania said:
			
		

> e-bay
> 
> Type in item much like you would a google search
> Search uses key words to find item(s)
> 
> Assuming you have setr up a user name first, you may bid on an item.
> 
> Some items are "buy now" but most are on a bid system
> 
> Bid as low (or high) as you like.  It will let you know through e-mail if you have been outbid.
> 
> Payment varies by seller.  Money orders and paypal are about the only way.  Paypal is best.
> 
> If you win, you pay them.  They send item to you.
> 
> simple-  deviously simple.
> 
> 
> ALL BIDS ARE CONTRACT by the way.  So if you have a typo and don't catch it and pay 100's of dollars for something-   too bad.
> 
> 
> Good way to go to complete miniature sets.   Good prices can be found on DnD books also.



Thank you. Much appreciated. If I bid $100 on an item, and the next lowest bid was $25, do I need to pay $100, or will it give it to me for $25.01?

- Kemrain the Cheap.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Markov isn't particular interesting, but thank you for explaining it. I have no idea ho this is useful, but I'll assume it's of vital importance for something vitally important. String Theory, however, *is* interesting. I'd enjoy understanding it. If you could spit the basics out trivially, I would be quite grateful.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stringy.



 Well, you can use Markov chain matrices to calculate the nth Fibonacci number absurdly quickly.  Tell me your fastest algorithm for finding Fibonacci numbers, and I'll show you a Markov algorithm that does it much faster


----------



## Kemrain

What, exactly, is the Fibonacci Sequence?

- Kemrain the Uneducated.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you can use Markov chain matrices to calculate the nth Fibonacci number absurdly quickly.  Tell me your fastest algorithm for finding Fibonacci numbers, and I'll show you a Markov algorithm that does it much faster



 String Theory basics:  Instead of 0-dimensional point-particles, all particles are treated as disturbances on strings, with a mass and spin (like the spin of quarks or electrons that are in the same orbital).  This way, since gravitons are treated as having 0 mass and 2 spin, quantum mechanics can be combined with gravity.  Why couldn't we do it before?  Because 0-dimensional particles would by necessity interact at 0 distance, where Einstein's laws break down, whereas the strings are 1-dimensional, have short lengths, and therefore allow Einsteinian physics to make sense.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What, exactly, is the Fibonacci Sequence?
> 
> - Kemrain the Uneducated.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> String Theory basics:  Instead of 0-dimensional point-particles, all particles are treated as disturbances on strings, with a mass and spin (like the spin of quarks or electrons that are in the same orbital).  This way, since gravitons are treated as having 0 mass and 2 spin, quantum mechanics can be combined with gravity.  Why couldn't we do it before?  Because 0-dimensional particles would by necessity interact at 0 distance, where Einstein's laws break down, whereas the strings are 1-dimensional, have short lengths, and therefore allow Einsteinian physics to make sense.



 I sorta kinda follow.. You did a good job explaining Markov chains in idiot, but your accent is a bit too thick here. Could you dumb it down a little? I understand that it's a means to get Einsteinian and Quantum physics to mesh, but, other than that I'm just a bit fuzzy.

- Kemrain the Fuzztacular.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

>



 I don't speak smiley. Could you translate?

- Kemrain the Literate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do, though, it wouldn't be the first time I've worn a corset.
> 
> Thank god you're here. I was going mad with bordom.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Mad, I say!  Mad!  Mwahahaha!


----------



## Kemrain

I'm quite capable of understandinc concepts, I just don't understand all your names for them. Physics is cool, but peopledon't enjoy teaching it to me because I don't know hat they're talking about until they spell things out.

Once you get past that, I'm pretty smart.

- Kemrain the Not-Very-Well-Read.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mad, I say!  Mad!  Mwahahaha!



 Well it makes more sense than "Going bored."

- Kemrain the Madly in Bordom.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why couldn't we do it before?  Because 0-dimensional particles would by necessity interact at 0 distance, where Einstein's laws break down, whereas the strings are 1-dimensional, have short lengths, and therefore allow Einsteinian physics to make sense.



Also that people wouldn't have given the theory a second glance.  One of the inherent problems with string theory is that it's impossible to observe.  It only works in the math.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well it makes more sense than "Going bored."
> 
> - Kemrain the Madly in Bordom.



I didn't say it didn't make sense.  I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't say it didn't make sense.  I just thought it was funny.



 We aim to please. And by we I mean I, and by please I mean 'not annoy _too_ much.'

- Kemrain the Amused, and by Amused I Mean...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We aim to please. And by we I mean I, and by please I mean 'not annoy _too_ much.'
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused, and by Amused I Mean...



That's what most comedy is anyway.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what most comedy is anyway.



 ...

- Kemrain the Unintentional Conformist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> - Kemrain the Unintentional Conformist.



I don't understand conformists and anti-conformists.

- Jdvn1 the Non-conformist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I sorta kinda follow.. You did a good job explaining Markov chains in idiot, but your accent is a bit too thick here. Could you dumb it down a little? I understand that it's a means to get Einsteinian and Quantum physics to mesh, but, other than that I'm just a bit fuzzy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Fuzztacular.



 That's because Markov chains are just that easy and dumb.  String theory, as Jdvn1 has made a sideways note by speaking of how it is unobservable, is useless to you if you don't understand spins and mass.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's because Markov chains are just that easy and dumb.  String theory, as Jdvn1 has made a sideways note by speaking of how it is unobservable, is useless to you if you don't understand spins and mass.



... String Theory is otherwise useful?  To my knowledge, there isn't any practical application of it.  Yet, at least.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't understand conformists and anti-conformists.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Non-conformist.



 What about un-conformists?

- Kemrain the Disconformist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't speak smiley. Could you translate?
> 
> - Kemrain the Literate.



 Sure, but you may not like it....

Translation: "He doesn't know what the Fibonacci sequence is?  OMFG, we learned that in Second Grade as part of counting, but I'd rather not say that in English because it sounds insulting, so I'll just make a string of flabbergasted smileys to be nicer."


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's because Markov chains are just that easy and dumb.  String theory, as Jdvn1 has made a sideways note by speaking of how it is unobservable, is useless to you if you don't understand spins and mass.



 Care to explain spins and mass for no pay?

- Kemrain the Poor.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... String Theory is otherwise useful?  To my knowledge, there isn't any practical application of it.  Yet, at least.



 Its not practically useful, only theoretically useful, which is what I just said


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, but you may not like it....
> 
> Translation: "He doesn't know what the Fibonacci sequence is?  OMFG, we learned that in Second Grade as part of counting, but I'd rather not say that in English because it sounds insulting, so I'll just make a string of flabbergasted smileys to be nicer."



 Like I said earlier. If you explained what it was, I'd probably know if it. I just don't really do names for things. That, and my education sucked goat rectom.

- Kemrain the Stoopid.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What about un-conformists?
> 
> - Kemrain the Disconformist.



Um.  Well, last I checked, those aren't actual terms.

Conformists are those that... well, conform.  Do the "normal" thing.
Anti-conformists are those that go directly against it.
Non-conformists are those that do their own thing, which sometimes happens to be the same as conformists and sometimes happens to be the same as anti-conformists, and sometimes falls in neither category.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Care to explain spins and mass for no pay?
> 
> - Kemrain the Poor.



 There's a reason why I think I could teach at the university but I could never teach an Elementary School (and I admire those who can).  I just can't explain mass in simpler terms than "mass."  Its mass.  Its measured in kilograms.  If you're massive, you have lots of mass.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier. If you explained what it was, I'd probably know if it. I just don't really do names for things. That, and my education sucked goat rectom.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stoopid.



 .......1...1...2...3...5....8...13....21...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not practically useful, only theoretically useful, which is what I just said



Maybe what you were alluding to, but I didn't notice you specify.  I didn't know it was theoretically useful, either.  I don't know of theories that are based on String Theory, but I haven't looked that much either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Like I said earlier. If you explained what it was, I'd probably know if it. I just don't really do names for things. That, and my education sucked goat rectom.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stoopid.



Not literally, I hope.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Translation: "*He* [snip]"





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

>




""? Am I *that* ambiguous?

- Kemrain the Doubting JDiv Would Make Note.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's a reason why I think I could teach at the university but I could never teach an Elementary School (and I admire those who can).  I just can't explain mass in simpler terms than "mass."  Its mass.  Its measured in kilograms.  If you're massive, you have lots of mass.



Kindergarden, I think, the the most difficult and most important grade to teach.  After Kindergarden, you have a basis to work on.

I'm really big on education.  My idea job, I may have said before, is Secretary of Education for the United States of America.  I wanna fix the stupid thing and I think I can.  It's probably the second most important job in the US.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> .......1...1...2...3...5....8...13....21...



So, 1.. Plus 1 is 2.. Plus 1 is 3, plus 2 is 5, plus 3 is 8, plus 5 is 13, plus 8 is 21... I see.

- Kemrain the Getting It.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ""? Am I *that* ambiguous?
> 
> - Kemrain the Doubting JDiv Would Make Note.



I missed it because I don't speak smiley either.  Maybe it's only a rough translation, though?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, 1.. Plus 1 is 2.. Plus 1 is 3, plus 2 is 5, plus 3 is 8, plus 5 is 13, plus 8 is 21... I see.
> 
> - Kemrain the Getting It.



Right.  It's just that most people don't remember the term.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um.  Well, last I checked, those aren't actual terms.
> 
> Conformists are those that... well, conform.  Do the "normal" thing.
> Anti-conformists are those that go directly against it.
> Non-conformists are those that do their own thing, which sometimes happens to be the same as conformists and sometimes happens to be the same as anti-conformists, and sometimes falls in neither category.



Pfft! You and your "words" with your "meanings." You're *way* too cool for me...

- Kemrain the Disconformist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kindergarden, I think, the the most difficult and most important grade to teach.  After Kindergarden, you have a basis to work on.
> 
> I'm really big on education.  My idea job, I may have said before, is Secretary of Education for the United States of America.  I wanna fix the stupid thing and I think I can.  It's probably the second most important job in the US.



 My mother is somewhat obsessed with education.  She always tries to fix the idiocy and they ignore her.  I've also been in groups that testified towards the idiocy of proposed changing that would be deleterious, to no avail, so good luck trying to explain the truth to them, but from my experience, they won't listen.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I missed it because I don't speak smiley either.  Maybe it's only a rough translation, though?



 It's the principle of the thing!

- Kemrain the Ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pfft! You and your "words" with your "meanings." You're *way* too cool for me...
> 
> - Kemrain the Disconformist.



  Sorry!  Intro to Psych stuck!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right.  It's just that most people don't remember the term.



 I do that a lot. When he said Fibonacci, the next word that popped into my head was Sequence, so, I *have* heard of it...

- Kemrain the Arithmaticularly Mathtastic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My mother is somewhat obsessed with education.  She always tries to fix the idiocy and they ignore her.  I've also been in groups that testified towards the idiocy of proposed changing that would be deleterious, to no avail, so good luck trying to explain the truth to them, but from my experience, they won't listen.



... Well, I plan on going into the field.  With any luck, I'll be one of the superintendents making the policies.

Besides, a lot of people don't understand the problem tends to be more local.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right.  It's just that most people don't remember the term.



 I dunno.  I haven't met anyone with whom I brought it up who didn't know what the Fibonacci sequence was by name in over 6 years.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's the principle of the thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the Ambiguous.



But you expect me to read Rystil's posts?  I mean _come on_!.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, I plan on going into the field.  With any luck, I'll be one of the superintendents making the policies.
> 
> Besides, a lot of people don't understand the problem tends to be more local.



 Of course the problems are local.  That's where I testified and that's where my mom works.  And they don't listen.  The superintendents are corrupt and crooked, and they do not care about the children's education.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I haven't met anyone with whom I brought it up who didn't know what the Fibonacci sequence was by name in over 6 years.



How often and among what company do you bring up the Fibonacci sequence?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do that a lot. When he said Fibonacci, the next word that popped into my head was Sequence, so, I *have* heard of it...
> 
> - Kemrain the Arithmaticularly Mathtastic.



 Considering you didn't remember it though, I guess my challenge to come up with a algorithm to find them is pointless.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But you expect me to read Rystil's posts?  I mean _come on_!.



 Good point...

- Kemrain the Agreeing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course the problems are local.  That's where I testified and that's where my mom works.  And they don't listen.  The superintendents are corrupt and crooked, and they do not care about the children's education.



Yes, they are corrupt and crooked, but they also care about children's education.  The problem normally isn't corruption, though.  Superintendends are payed too much, on average, but if you brought their salaries to normal level, it wouldn't make a substantial difference in child performance.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Considering you didn't remember it though, I guess my challenge to come up with a algorithm to find them is pointless.



 Why would it be pointless?

- Kemrain the Very Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why would it be pointless?
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Confused.



Because you didn't understand a key part of the request.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How often and among what company do you bring up the Fibonacci sequence?



 Friends, family, and schoolmates, from both high school and college.  I don't bring it up often in casual conversation with strangers, and none of the above people doesn't know what it is.  Six years ago, my youngest brother was in 1st-Grade, and he didn't know what it was, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I haven't met anyone with whom I brought it up who didn't know what the Fibonacci sequence was by name in over 6 years.



 You live in Cambridge. What do you expect.

I'm not stupid, I just don't have a fantastic education. That doesn't mean I'm not interested and capable of understanding.

- Kemrain the Ignorant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Friends, family, and schoolmates, from both high school and college.  I don't bring it up often in casual conversation with strangers, and none of the above people doesn't know what it is.  Six years ago, my youngest brother was in 1st-Grade, and he didn't know what it was, though.



Your friends, family, and schoolmates are more likely to be educated than the rest of the population.  Although, I'm assuming you went to a decent to good highschool and most of your friends and schoolmates (at least the ones you talk to on a semi-regular basis) would be in a similar socioeconomic class to yours, or at least were also pretty smart.


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDivvy said:
			
		

> Not literally, I hope.



Probably not, though, it might explain why I remember my childood so poorly..

- Kemrain the Traumatized.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You live in Cambridge. What do you expect.
> 
> I'm not stupid, I just don't have a fantastic education. That doesn't mean I'm not interested and capable of understanding.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignorant.



Also, you come from a smallish town, don't you?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Also, you come from a smallish town, don't you?



Smallish. Keep in mind, though, I do have some learning disabilities that made a traditional education less than efficient at learning me anything. Heheh.  I did fantastic in school upto 5th grade, and then puberty and my brain ruined my life.

Stuoid brain.. Stupid body..

If I find the recipt, is it too late to return it? I'll take store credit!

- Kemrain the Dissatisfied.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, they are corrupt and crooked, but they also care about children's education.  The problem normally isn't corruption, though.  Superintendends are payed too much, on average, but if you brought their salaries to normal level, it wouldn't make a substantial difference in child performance.



 The ones I know don't care at all, as long as the numbers make them look good.  That is the limit.  One would *hope* it wasn't so, but it is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Smallish. Keep in mind, though, I do have some learning disabilities that made a traditional education less than efficient at learning me anything. Heheh.  I did fantastic in school upto 5th grade, and then puberty and my brain ruined my life.
> 
> Stuoid brain.. Stupid body..
> 
> If I find the recipt, is it too late to return it? I'll take store credit!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dissatisfied.



You could try reporting the business to the BBB.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You live in Cambridge. What do you expect.
> 
> I'm not stupid, I just don't have a fantastic education. That doesn't mean I'm not interested and capable of understanding.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignorant.



 Not saying you are.  Just saying that I'm not the right person to reteach things that have become so intrinsically basic to me that I can't imagine someone not knowing them (like mass)


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The ones I know don't care at all, as long as the numbers make them look good.  That is the limit.  One would *hope* it wasn't so, but it is.



 Where are you talking about, Rysti? Massachusetts is particularly corrupt, but I don't know if you're a native..

- Kemrain the Native of Taxachusetts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The ones I know don't care at all, as long as the numbers make them look good.  That is the limit.  One would *hope* it wasn't so, but it is.



Seeing as how they typically use the numbers to gauge their districts, of course they'd go by the numbers.  The ones I know do care, but maybe it's different when you're in the second largest school district in the US.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You could try reporting the business to the BBB.



 Is "Ye Olde Body Shoppe" in their juristiction?

- Kemrain the Anatomic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your friends, family, and schoolmates are more likely to be educated than the rest of the population.  Although, I'm assuming you went to a decent to good highschool and most of your friends and schoolmates (at least the ones you talk to on a semi-regular basis) would be in a similar socioeconomic class to yours, or at least were also pretty smart.



 Oh absolutely.  I know there are people who don't know this, but when I meet someone who seems intelligent enough, I assume the knowledge of Elementary School topics.  I know it isn't a fair assumption to make, but its a basic heuristic that hasn't failed me until today.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Where are you talking about, Rysti? Massachusetts is particularly corrupt, but I don't know if you're a native..
> 
> - Kemrain the Native of Taxachusetts.



 Maryland.  Assistant Superintendent and her husband threatened a teacher with firing him because he gave her daughter an F for plagiarism, then she claimed it was racism.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh absolutely.  I know there are people who don't know this, but when I meet someone who seems intelligent enough, I assume the knowledge of Elementary School topics.  I know it isn't a fair assumption to make, but its a basic heuristic that hasn't failed me until today.



 If you were talking about anything but Math, and maybe Geography, I'd be alright. I'm pretty good with words (my spelling aside) and I'm not bad with science (as long as it doesn't involve equations), but Math is very bad for me.

- Kemrain the Linguistic.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maryland.  Assistant Superintendent and her husband threatened a teacher with firing him because he gave her daughter an F for plagiarism, then she claimed it was racism.



 Oh, lovely..

I'll assume it *was* plagiarism, and that the Superintendant was on crack.

That's icky.

- Kemrain the Disgusted.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, lovely..
> 
> I'll assume it *was* plagiarism, and that the Superintendant was on crack.
> 
> That's icky.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disgusted.



 Oh it was plagiarism.  The Superintendent knew it was plagiarism.  She wasn't on crack, she just wanted her daughter not to fail.  Corrupt, not stupid.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh it was plagiarism.  The Superintendent knew it was plagiarism.  She wasn't on crack, she just wanted her daughter not to fail.  Corrupt, not stupid.



 <Sigh>

What ever happened to people in power being held to a *higher* moral standard than the masses?

- Kemrain the Disallusioned.


----------



## Kemrain

See, this is why I want to move into a concrete bunker and hide from the world. I'll stay online for EN World, because there's no politics here to make me sad.

- Kemrain the Forgetting to Mention Pr0n.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <Sigh>
> 
> What ever happened to people in power being held to a *higher* moral standard than the masses?
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.



 And she was cleared of all charges by the School Board!  (although it was in a corrupt bargain with the school board behind closed doors----since the board is not required to submit minutes of what transpired----wherein she agreed to resign if they restored her good name)


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And she was cleared of all charges by the School Board!  (although it was in a corrupt bargain with the school board behind closed doors----since the board is not required to submit minutes of what transpired----wherein she agreed to resign if they restored her good name)



 Complete trash!

- Kemrain the Pissed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Complete trash!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pissed.



 Can you see now why I have this cynical attitude?  And we have some of the best public schools around.  The only schools that were consistently better were magnet schools like Thomas Jefferson in Alexandria where smart people from all around congregate.  And then they proposed a terrible new standardised class schedule, so I helped form a student protest group, proving mathematically that the new schedule screwed over a bunch of students and classes, and my mom testified against it, and parents and students all around did...

And they just did it anyways.  That's what you get when they aren't an elected position...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you see now why I have this cynical attitude?  And we have some of the best public schools around.  The only schools that were consistently better were magnet schools like Thomas Jefferson in Alexandria where smart people from all around congregate.  And then they proposed a terrible new standardised class schedule, so I helped form a student protest group, proving mathematically that the new schedule screwed over a bunch of students and classes, and my mom testified against it, and parents and students all around did...
> 
> And they just did it anyways.  That's what you get when they aren't an elected position...



Do they not teach cause and effect? I'm sorry, Rysti. That blows.

You have a reson to be cynical. I'm cynical without one, but.. 8.

- Kemrain the Sick.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is "Ye Olde Body Shoppe" in their juristiction?
> 
> - Kemrain the Anatomic.



Why not?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not saying you are.  Just saying that I'm not the right person to reteach things that have become so intrinsically basic to me that I can't imagine someone not knowing them (like mass)



Is going back to the basics so hard?  Mass is weight/gravity.  It's how much stuff there is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is going back to the basics so hard?  Mass is weight/gravity.  It's how much stuff there is.



 Mass is not weight, nor is it gravity.  Weight and gravity are both force.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh absolutely.  I know there are people who don't know this, but when I meet someone who seems intelligent enough, I assume the knowledge of Elementary School topics.  I know it isn't a fair assumption to make, but its a basic heuristic that hasn't failed me until today.



Well, but the term isn't used very much regardless.  Especially when it's related to names.  You and I may know the Cartesian plane, but most people know it as a grid.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, but the term isn't used very much regardless.  Especially when it's related to names.  You and I may know the Cartesian plane, but most people know it as a grid.



 The Cartesian plane is not a grid.  They are similar but not the same.  Just like weight isn't mass.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maryland.  Assistant Superintendent and her husband threatened a teacher with firing him because he gave her daughter an F for plagiarism, then she claimed it was racism.



Wow, and Maryland is one the better states, IIRC.  An ex-teacher of mine went to another school where the principal told her that she wasn't allowed to fail any student because it's bad for the students' self-esteem.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you were talking about anything but Math, and maybe Geography, I'd be alright. I'm pretty good with words (my spelling aside) and I'm not bad with science (as long as it doesn't involve equations), but Math is very bad for me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Linguistic.



Y'know, most science involves equations.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, lovely..
> 
> I'll assume it *was* plagiarism, and that the Superintendant was on crack.
> 
> That's icky.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disgusted.



Assistant Superintendent.  They tend to be more overpaid than superintendents, for some odd reason.

Well, that depends on the state, maybe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, and Maryland is one the better states, IIRC.  An ex-teacher of mine went to another school where the principal told her that she wasn't allowed to fail any student because it's bad for the students' self-esteem.



 Maryland *is* one of the better states.  That's why, since I've had personal experience, I can tell you with confidence that your quest would almost certainly make you a Don Quixote...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, most science involves equations.



Mass doesn't involve equations to understand....though you can certainly use it in equations


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh it was plagiarism.  The Superintendent knew it was plagiarism.  She wasn't on crack, she just wanted her daughter not to fail.  Corrupt, not stupid.



Then again, children are sometimes a touchy subject.  It's not like she was taking millions of dollars from the school district, like some do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <Sigh>
> 
> What ever happened to people in power being held to a *higher* moral standard than the masses?
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.



HAHAHAHAHA... ah...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then again, children are sometimes a touchy subject.  It's not like she was taking millions of dollars from the school district, like some do.



 Well this was a county Superintendent, so no access to millions, but the boss Superintendent of the county lowered the pay for teachers while simultaneously purchasing himself a $20,000 set of furniture and a professional portrait with a precious-metal frame to hang of himself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And she was cleared of all charges by the School Board!  (although it was in a corrupt bargain with the school board behind closed doors----since the board is not required to submit minutes of what transpired----wherein she agreed to resign if they restored her good name)



She had probably had a good record or done good things for the district in the past.  That's pretty common because it seems like a decent compromise -- they get her out and she doesn't slander the district.  Sure, she had no case, but it'd still get ugly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She had probably had a good record or done good things for the district in the past.  That's pretty common because it seems like a decent compromise -- they get her out and she doesn't slander the district.  Sure, she had no case, but it'd still get ugly.



 She didn't have a good record.  She was relatively new, and had not done anything of note except sit there and get money.  Even the few ideas (all bad) that the Superintendent did initiate started with the other Assistant Superintendent, not her.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you see now why I have this cynical attitude?  And we have some of the best public schools around.  The only schools that were consistently better were magnet schools like Thomas Jefferson in Alexandria where smart people from all around congregate.  And then they proposed a terrible new standardised class schedule, so I helped form a student protest group, proving mathematically that the new schedule screwed over a bunch of students and classes, and my mom testified against it, and parents and students all around did...
> 
> And they just did it anyways.  That's what you get when they aren't an elected position...



I'm always cynical when people say "we have the best public schools around."  If you're comparing your school to the rest of the state or the rest of the nation, you're already lost.  Compared to every other industrialized nation, the US is dismal.  You're saying your the best among a nation of dismal schools?  Good for you, I guess.

And if you want change in schools, parents and students aren't going to do it.  Get teachers on your side.  Once the Teacher's Union is involved, administrators start listening.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mass is not weight, nor is it gravity.  Weight and gravity are both force.



Weight = mg.  I never said mass is weight.  I never said gravity is weight.  The slash is division.

Edit: Oh, and gravity is acceleration, not force.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Cartesian plane is not a grid.  They are similar but not the same.  Just like weight isn't mass.



You don't call this a grid?  Maybe our terms differ.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Weight = mg.  I never said mass is weight.  I never said gravity is weight.  The slash is division.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and gravity is acceleration, not force.



 Gravity is not acceleration.  Acceleration due to gravity is acceleration.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mass is weight...





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I never said mass is weight.




Doublespeak?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maryland *is* one of the better states.  That's why, since I've had personal experience, I can tell you with confidence that your quest would almost certainly make you a Don Quixote...



Quite possibly.  But I do hae some things going for me too.  I have a buddy by the last name of Dewhurst -- son of the Lietenant Governor of Texas, the most powerful position in the state (governor has no power here).  I have another buddy by the last name of Radack, son of the Land Commissioner (top five most powerful people in Texas), and another friend who's the daughter of another official, although I don't know his position.  Also, the last two or three Secretaries of Education have come from the school district I want to work for (for that precise reason).

That doesn't mean it's likely I'll get there, but I do have a much better chance than most.  And if I do (and even if I fall well short), I can do a lot of good to further education in the US.

Sure, maybe it's foolish, but it's the most noble profession a person can have and it's definitely worth trying for.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm always cynical when people say "we have the best public schools around."  If you're comparing your school to the rest of the state or the rest of the nation, you're already lost.  Compared to every other industrialized nation, the US is dismal.  You're saying your the best among a nation of dismal schools?  Good for you, I guess.
> 
> And if you want change in schools, parents and students aren't going to do it.  Get teachers on your side.  Once the Teacher's Union is involved, administrators start listening.



 Oh, the teachers were against it too.  They wrote letters, same as the rest.  The Board of Ed ignored them and/or fired them with impunity.  Also, I said we had some of the best public schools *around.*  Didn't say they were good, just the best in the area, and I think they were pretty damn good.  At least, some of the classes were comparable or better to the quality of equivalent MIT classes...


----------



## Jdvn1

Read the bit after that, too, Rystil.







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mass is weight/gravity.



Like I said, the slash is division.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mass doesn't involve equations to understand....though you can certainly use it in equations



Well, I wasn't trying to relate that to mass specifically, but that is true.  Mass is just stuff.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Read the bit after that, too, Rystil.Like I said, the slash is division.



 That isn't correct either.  Gravity is a force.  You are thinking of acceleration due to gravity.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well this was a county Superintendent, so no access to millions, but the boss Superintendent of the county lowered the pay for teachers while simultaneously purchasing himself a $20,000 set of furniture and a professional portrait with a precious-metal frame to hang of himself.



Interestingly, there is no relation between teacher pay and student performance.  Sure, he's a moron, but.


----------



## Crothian

I started a Story Hour!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She didn't have a good record.  She was relatively new, and had not done anything of note except sit there and get money.  Even the few ideas (all bad) that the Superintendent did initiate started with the other Assistant Superintendent, not her.



Well, she had to have a decent record to get the job, at least.  But if she didn't that's worse, because maybe she had dirt on everyone else.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, she had to have a decent record to get the job, at least.  But if she didn't that's worse, because maybe she had dirt on everyone else.



 She didn't really do anything, nor did she have a record in the area.  She did have a master's degree, and her race and gender.  That's about it.  And her husband, a disbarred lawyer who was disbarred for threatening people at the court...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, the teachers were against it too.  They wrote letters, same as the rest.  The Board of Ed ignored them and/or fired them with impunity.



If so, that's either not legal or they weren't part of the Union.  If they were part of the Union, they immediately got their jobs back.  Maybe there wasn't enough teacher support, though?







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, I said we had some of the best public schools *around.*  Didn't say they were good, just the best in the area, and I think they were pretty damn good.  At least, some of the classes were comparable or better to the quality of equivalent MIT classes...



Oh, it's just a pet peeve of mine.  My high school probably had classes comparable to most colleges too.  But being the best in an area in the US says very little.  If you said your high school was good and not compared it to anything else, I wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That isn't correct either.  Gravity is a force.  You are thinking of acceleration due to gravity.



Well, okay.  Weight is calculated with mg.  Divide g from both sides, you get m=W/g.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But being the best in an area in the US says very little.  If you said your high school was good and not compared it to anything else, I wouldn't have said anything.




depends where you are.  While there are some terrible schools in the US, there are also some very good public schools out there.  They are rare but not everything is bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I started a Story Hour!!



Is it Paranoia or what?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She didn't really do anything, nor did she have a record in the area.  She did have a master's degree, and her race and gender.  That's about it.  And her husband, a disbarred lawyer who was disbarred for threatening people at the court...



So that's a vote for dirt?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If so, that's either not legal or they weren't part of the Union.  If they were part of the Union, they immediately got their jobs back.  Maybe there wasn't enough teacher support, though?Oh, it's just a pet peeve of mine.  My high school probably had classes comparable to most colleges too.  But being the best in an area in the US says very little.  If you said your high school was good and not compared it to anything else, I wouldn't have said anything.



 Ah, but there's the rub.  They brought up other reasons for it rather than stating it flat-out, or failing that, they transferred them to untenable new positions, forcing them to leave for another school district.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is it Paranoia or what?




Nope, it is Amber company a D&D game I play in


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> depends where you are.  While there are some terrible schools in the US, there are also some very good public schools out there.  They are rare but not everything is bad.



The rare good ones tend to be _maybe_ average schools in a world-wide sense.  Also, I'm referring to high schools.  It's the same story with middle schools too, but the elementary schools are among the best in the world.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, okay.  Weight is calculated with mg.  Divide g from both sides, you get m=W/g.  That's all I'm saying.



 Ah, but that isn't what you said.  And you can see how the slash wouldn't be seen as a division sign by someone who knew that Weight actually is equivalent to Gravity


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but there's the rub.  They brought up other reasons for it rather than stating it flat-out, or failing that, they transferred them to untenable new positions, forcing them to leave for another school district.



I don't really know the specifics, but I'd think the Union wouldn't like that either.  I don't know how it works in Maryland, though, since that sort of thing varies by state.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Nope, it is Amber company a D&D game I play in



Is that Amber Diceless or something else?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The rare good ones tend to be _maybe_ average schools in a world-wide sense.  Also, I'm referring to high schools.  It's the same story with middle schools too, but the elementary schools are among the best in the world.




Ya, but it is not fair to compaire many to world wide.  Take Germanyt for instance.  Over their the people that goto their version of colleges are the very brightest they have to offer.  So, the schools that prepare kids for that are supre good but unlike the US in Germany it is not assumed that every one needs college.  So many of the kids go to apprenticeships for lack of a better word.  THey are schools also but trade schools.  It is very different from the US.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The rare good ones tend to be _maybe_ average schools in a world-wide sense.  Also, I'm referring to high schools.  It's the same story with middle schools too, but the elementary schools are among the best in the world.



 We did pretty well for ourselves at my high school, methinks.  Talking to MIT students from other countries and our own, our school offered more AP classes than any of them who went to public schools, sometimes by an order of magnitude, and at least people I know from the EU are definitely not learning anything as well as they taught it there...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but that isn't what you said.  And you can see how the slash wouldn't be seen as a division sign by someone who knew that Weight actually is equivalent to Gravity



What I said was 







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is going back to the basics so hard? Mass is weight/gravity. It's how much stuff there is.



I was referring to the equation, but I can see how that might not be clear.


----------



## Crothian

I went to school in England for a summer and besides the English history stuff that I did not know as well as they required it was not hard.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't really know the specifics, but I'd think the Union wouldn't like that either.  I don't know how it works in Maryland, though, since that sort of thing varies by state.



 Oh the Union didn't like it that much, but the administration is masterful in at least the art of manipulation. Plus the Union didn't really like the teachers from our school because we did better than the other schools in our county, so they were always irrationally jealous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but it is not fair to compaire many to world wide.  Take Germanyt for instance.  Over their the people that goto their version of colleges are the very brightest they have to offer.  So, the schools that prepare kids for that are supre good but unlike the US in Germany it is not assumed that every one needs college.  So many of the kids go to apprenticeships for lack of a better word.  THey are schools also but trade schools.  It is very different from the US.



On the contrary, I think it's perfectly fair.  Our high schools are _supposed_ to prepare kids for future jobs.  College isn't _supposed_ to be necessary, so they're forced to pick up the slack of the middle and high schools.  Our teaching methods are dated about 80 years, back when people weren't assumed to need college.  The US isn't keeping up.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We did pretty well for ourselves at my high school, methinks.  Talking to MIT students from other countries and our own, our school offered more AP classes than any of them who went to public schools, sometimes by an order of magnitude, and at least people I know from the EU are definitely not learning anything as well as they taught it there...



Statistically, the US is dead last in student performance among industrialized nations.  Just because your school offers more AP classes doesn't mean they're better classes than the public schools of other nations.

I'm referring to high school student performance, though.  Colleges in the US are also among the best in the world, so I don't doubt that the MIT students are learning very well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What I said was I was referring to the equation, but I can see how that might not be clear.



 Just making the point that the explanation of mass is anything but trivial, since you seemed to think that it was trivial.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Statistically, the US is dead last in student performance among industrialized nations.  Just because your school offers more AP classes doesn't mean they're better classes than the public schools of other nations.
> 
> I'm referring to high school student performance, though.  Colleges in the US are also among the best in the world, so I don't doubt that the MIT students are learning very well.



 If my school taught better than the schools of the foreign students, though, then what does that say?  Certainly my school's AP test score averages were above those across the nation; all 5s except one 4 in our psychology class?  That clearly isn't what everyone is getting...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> On the contrary, I think it's perfectly fair.  Our high schools are _supposed_ to prepare kids for future jobs.  College isn't _supposed_ to be necessary, so they're forced to pick up the slack of the middle and high schools.  Our teaching methods are dated about 80 years, back when people weren't assumed to need college.  The US isn't keeping up.




College might not supposed to be needed, but it is.  I've been in the Personal section of business and it does not matter what the diploma says, they are want people who have them. 

Some schools are keeping up.  It took to my Junior year of College before I covered something that was not covered in my high school Math class and we didn't have an AP class, just an advanced one.  Its the inner city schools though that are really failing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh the Union didn't like it that much, but the administration is masterful in at least the art of manipulation. Plus the Union didn't really like the teachers from our school because we did better than the other schools in our county, so they were always irrationally jealous.



Well, I mean I don't know what power various Unions have there.  Like, there are multiple state unions and multiple national unions and it's possible in Maryland the national unions don't have as much of a base, so the teacher might be from a state union which will have a different amount and variety of resources, or it's possible that due to state legislation, the national unions' power would be curbed...

I'm sure the Union didn't like it, but I don't know what they could do about it.  I'd guess that most teachers' unions would like the teachers from your school for being exemplary teachers, and tout your statistics as reasons why teachers should be better paid.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Statistically, the US is dead last in student performance among industrialized nations.  Just because your school offers more AP classes doesn't mean they're better classes than the public schools of other nations.




But to bring back mny Germany point, the best students there are going to the hifg schools that are in these statistics.  Where in the US it is everyone.  Different systems.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just making the point that the explanation of mass is anything but trivial, since you seemed to think that it was trivial.



Well, you can explain it with m=W/g or with "Mass is a quality of all stuff, related to..."  I don't think the explanation is trivial, but I'd hesitate to say it's difficult.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I mean I don't know what power various Unions have there.  Like, there are multiple state unions and multiple national unions and it's possible in Maryland the national unions don't have as much of a base, so the teacher might be from a state union which will have a different amount and variety of resources, or it's possible that due to state legislation, the national unions' power would be curbed...
> 
> I'm sure the Union didn't like it, but I don't know what they could do about it.  I'd guess that most teachers' unions would like the teachers from your school for being exemplary teachers, and tout your statistics as reasons why teachers should be better paid.



 You'd think so.  That's what I would have thought, but it just isn't how it worked...its the "No Child Left Behind" mentality, which makes them ignore and villify our teachers--even our Special Needs teachers--because they see us as "elitist" because we outperform their schools.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, you can explain it with m=W/g or with "Mass is a quality of all stuff, related to..."  I don't think the explanation is trivial, but I'd hesitate to say it's difficult.



 Remember though, someone who doesn't know what mass is is less than likely to understand weight or gravity.  Just like someone who doesn't understand multiplication probably won't learn from being told that it is the inverse of division.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If my school taught better than the schools of the foreign students, though, then what does that say?  Certainly my school's AP test score averages were above those across the nation; all 5s except one 4 in our psychology class?  That clearly isn't what everyone is getting...



... Your high school or your college?  You said the MIT students were learning better than they would have in their own countries -- referring to colleges, I'd agree with you.  However, most AP courses aren't equivalent to college courses.  Maybe they're supposed to be, but they're typically not.

If you get 5's on your AP tests, that's all well and good, but I dont' think it's equivalent to an A in the college courses.  It's probably enough to get to the next level of courses (which you typically need, what, a C to do?), but 5's compare you to other AP test scores, not college students.

I'm still not sure, though, if you're trying to make a point about high schools or colleges.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> College might not supposed to be needed, but it is.  I've been in the Personal section of business and it does not matter what the diploma says, they are want people who have them.



Depends on the job.  A carpenter can easily make 50,000/year without a college degree.  That puts him above my dad who has a Master's degree.  But the reason job offers ask for college diplomas is because they know a high school diploma doesn't mean anything anymore.  Which is a result of high school teaching theory being extremely dated.


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Some schools are keeping up.  It took to my Junior year of College before I covered something that was not covered in my high school Math class and we didn't have an AP class, just an advanced one.  Its the inner city schools though that are really failing.



I'm not saying all students are, by a rule, stupider in the US.  Did most students do as well as you did?  Does your high school doing well in a few instances mean the high school is keeping up?  Or that high schools in other countries aren't better?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> But to bring back mny Germany point, the best students there are going to the hifg schools that are in these statistics.  Where in the US it is everyone.  Different systems.



Oh, I think I misunderstood you before.  Germany's students have all students go to high school.  There's a school after that for the finishing work.  I think it's comparable, although not the same.


----------



## Kemrain

Wow, and here I thought the hive got quiet. I simply didn't notice page 9 and 10 accrue.  Damn.

- Kemrain the Oblivious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Your high school or your college?  You said the MIT students were learning better than they would have in their own countries -- referring to colleges, I'd agree with you.  However, most AP courses aren't equivalent to college courses.  Maybe they're supposed to be, but they're typically not.
> 
> If you get 5's on your AP tests, that's all well and good, but I dont' think it's equivalent to an A in the college courses.  It's probably enough to get to the next level of courses (which you typically need, what, a C to do?), but 5's compare you to other AP test scores, not college students.
> 
> I'm still not sure, though, if you're trying to make a point about high schools or colleges.



 No, you misunderstand.  My high school taught the material to me better than those of the students from other countries.  I came in with a big advantage compared to them.  Heck, I even learned more French history and Lit than my cousin in France, and more about Spain than my friends from Spain...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'd think so.  That's what I would have thought, but it just isn't how it worked...its the "No Child Left Behind" mentality, which makes them ignore and villify our teachers--even our Special Needs teachers--because they see us as "elitist" because we outperform their schools.



Hm, I think I can see that.  They think your teachers are fans of NCLB?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Remember though, someone who doesn't know what mass is is less than likely to understand weight or gravity.  Just like someone who doesn't understand multiplication probably won't learn from being told that it is the inverse of division.



Well, first find out if the person knows weight or gravity -- you might be surprised.  Weight and gravity are easier to see results of (and thusly understand) than mass.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I think I can see that.  They think your teachers are fans of NCLB?



How is NCLB supposed to work?

- Kemrain the Kinda Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow, and here I thought the hive got quiet. I simply didn't notice page 9 and 10 accrue.  Damn.
> 
> - Kemrain the Oblivious.



  The mas discussion is still around here somewhere...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, you misunderstand.  My high school taught the material to me better than those of the students from other countries.  I came in with a big advantage compared to them.  Heck, I even learned more French history and Lit than my cousin in France, and more about Spain than my friends from Spain...



Is this also true with other students in your school?

I don't remember why we're discussing your school specifically, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The mas discussion is still around here somewhere...



I noticed it, but you were arguing too much for me to get any answers.

- Kemrain the Massive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How is NCLB supposed to work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Kinda Confused.



The "problem" with NCLB is that it's results-based.  Schools have to take standardized tests to grade how well schools are doing.  If your school does well enough on the test, you're labelled as "NCLB Compliant."

I think it's supposed to target special-education students, but there are a number of problems with it.  First, it encourages teachers to teach the test, not teach the material.  That means you're not learning, you're memorizing a lot of the time.  They also spend a lot of time now on test-taking tips.  This also discourages science labs, as you can learn more test material faster if you memorize facts.

If you're not compliant, one of the problems... well, people say NCLB takes money away from schools.  That's not entirely true.  This confused me at first because Education is a state power, not a federal power.  What happened was that the federal government previously gave money to schools, to assist them.  Because states can't fund schools on their own because they can't allocate money worth a darn.  Well, NCLB takes away this school fund and qualifies it -- only NCLB compliant schools get that money, now, which is designated to special education students and some other basics.

Which is retarded because that means the problem schools -- those that need the money because they're not doing well -- are now doubly in trouble because they're out a lot of money too.

It's a big, messy, stupid thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I noticed it, but you were arguing too much for me to get any answers.
> 
> - Kemrain the Massive.



m = W/g

m is mass, W is weight, and g is acceleration due to gravity.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is this also true with other students in your school?
> 
> I don't remember why we're discussing your school specifically, though.



 Because after a bit of beating around the bush, you basically came out and said that you thought my high school wouldn't compare well to schools from other countries, despite comparing well to other US schools, even though anecdotal evidence trumps the universal statistics when I am discussing an anecdote.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I think I can see that.  They think your teachers are fans of NCLB?



 No, its the other teachers who are NCLB-focused, so they spit on the people who are doing better than they and giving suggestions...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because after a bit of beating around the bush, you basically came out and said that you thought my high school wouldn't compare well to schools from other countries, despite comparing well to other US schools, even though anecdotal evidence trumps the universal statistics when I am discussing an anecdote.



... Oh, right.  You compared your school to other US schools, and then you're now relating it to other countries.  Gotcha.

Top 1% of schools are probably like top 50% of foreign schools, so I'm just being too general, probably.

You didn't answer my first question, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, its the other teachers who are NCLB-focused, so they spit on the people who are doing better than they and giving suggestions...



Well, if your school is doing well in the NCLB tests, then...  see, most teachers' unions are against NCLB because it changes how teachers teach, many say negatively.  So most teachers' unions would also be against NCLB.  Since your school is doing well with NCLB tests, you'd be seen as dissenters in the eyes of the union.

That's what I was thinking, at least.  Maryland is NCLB-focused?  I didn't think so, but maybe I'm getting my states mixed up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, right.  You compared your school to other US schools, and then you're now relating it to other countries.  Gotcha.
> 
> Top 1% of schools are probably like top 50% of foreign schools, so I'm just being too general, probably.
> 
> You didn't answer my first question, though.



 You're the one who brought in the other countries, not me.

As to the 1% -> 50% thing, our course quality topped (for instance) the schools that are supposed to be the best two high schools in all of Madrid, from talking extensively to students who went there.  So ya, you probably were being too general here.  As to the first question, I haven't asked anyone else from my school to do a comparison to people from other countries, but since they took the same courses that I did, I would guess that they would also compare favourably.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, if your school is doing well in the NCLB tests, then...  see, most teachers' unions are against NCLB because it changes how teachers teach, many say negatively.  So most teachers' unions would also be against NCLB.  Since your school is doing well with NCLB tests, you'd be seen as dissenters in the eyes of the union.
> 
> That's what I was thinking, at least.  Maryland is NCLB-focused?  I didn't think so, but maybe I'm getting my states mixed up.



 Yes, the administration of MD schools is becoming more NCLB-focused.  In fact, my mom and other parents and teachers from our school have been arguing against the state-and-county-assessments for NCLB, and how they are scored and displayed...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're the one who brought in the other countries, not me.
> 
> As to the 1% -> 50% thing, our course quality topped (for instance) the schools that are supposed to be the best two high schools in all of Madrid, from talking extensively to students who went there.  So ya, you probably were being too general here.  As to the first question, I haven't asked anyone else from my school to do a comparison to people from other countries, but since they took the same courses that I did, I would guess that they would also compare favourably.



Well, your school might be in the top .1% -- I used the 1% as a statistic; I didn't refer to your school directly there.

I asked about other students because I know that you're very intelligent and that you go to a difficult college -- you're probably not typical of a high school student even in your school.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, the administration of MD schools is becoming more NCLB-focused.  In fact, my mom and other parents and teachers from our school have been arguing against the state-and-county-assessments for NCLB, and how they are scored and displayed...



You may be relieved to know, then, that a number of states are trying to overthrow NCLB, saying that it's unconstitutional and such.  With any luck, they'll get rid of it, but I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, your school might be in the top .1% -- I used the 1% as a statistic; I didn't refer to your school directly there.
> 
> I asked about other students because I know that you're very intelligent and that you go to a difficult college -- you're probably not typical of a high school student even in your school.





> Well, your school might be in the top .1% -- I used the 1% as a statistic; I didn't refer to your school directly there.



If that's true, will you finally admit that my high school might have been one of the better public schools in the area then?  That was the only point I was trying to make...



> I asked about other students because I know that you're very intelligent and that you go to a difficult college -- you're probably not typical of a high school student even in your school.



I'd agree with that.  I'm certainly not typical, as back then I could be the best at everything compared to the other students, but my intelligence doesn't matter here.  There are foreign students here at MIT who are equally intelligent or smarter than I but have had worse course preparation in their high schools, and there are those who I know are dumber but already know the material becuase their high school was better (TJ students, often); how well the school teaches should be mostly independent of me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You may be relieved to know, then, that a number of states are trying to overthrow NCLB, saying that it's unconstitutional and such.  With any luck, they'll get rid of it, but I don't see that happening any time soon.



 Oh I know that.  And at the local level, my mom and some other people are in a group that is trying to at the very least make a small dent on the way that NCLB is implemented, figuring that they can at least do something even if they can't get rid of it completely...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If that's true, will you finally admit that my high school might have been one of the better public schools in the area then?  That was the only point I was trying to make...



I never contended that your school wasn't one of the better public schools in the area, just that the statement is significant.  You're comparing your school to peanuts?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd agree with that.  I'm certainly not typical, as back then I could be the best at everything compared to the other students, but my intelligence doesn't matter here.  There are foreign students here at MIT who are equally intelligent or smarter than I but have had worse course preparation in their high schools, and there are those who I know are dumber but already know the material becuase their high school was better (TJ students, often); how well the school teaches should be mostly independent of me.



But didn't you use yourself in your examples?







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My high school taught the material to me better than those of the students from other countries. I came in with a big advantage compared to them. Heck, I even learned more French history and Lit than my cousin in France, and more about Spain than my friends from Spain...



The anecdote seems moot if you're certainly not typical.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh I know that.  And at the local level, my mom and some other people are in a group that is trying to at the very least make a small dent on the way that NCLB is implemented, figuring that they can at least do something even if they can't get rid of it completely...



... like it should be?  

I'm hoping the group has _some_ governmental support, at least.  If it's entirely local, she's not going to be heard.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I never contended that your school wasn't one of the better public schools in the area, just that the statement is significant.  You're comparing your school to peanuts?
> But didn't you use yourself in your examples?The anecdote seems moot if you're certainly not typical.



 If I learned it, then they taught it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I learned it, then they taught it.



Doesn't mean they taught it well, and it obviously doesn't mean they taught it in such a way that everyone would retain it as well as you have.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean they taught it well, and it obviously doesn't mean they taught it in such a way that everyone would retain it as well as you have.



 That others didn't retain it as well as I is less an indication of the school's teaching than of my retention, methinks; that's why I don't compare myself to students in my high school, but rather with the higher-tier students at MIT from other schools, who are hopefully more similar to me.  And if they didn't teach it well, then at least I know they taught it better than in the European schools of which I chatted with foreign students, by comparing pedagogical style, instruction quality, and so on for fun one day.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That others didn't retain it as well as I is less an indication of the school's teaching than of my retention, methinks; that's why I don't compare myself to students in my high school, but rather with the higher-tier students at MIT from other schools, who are hopefully more similar to me.  And if they didn't teach it well, then at least I know they taught it better than in the European schools of which I chatted with foreign students, by comparing pedagogical style, instruction quality, and so on for fun one day.



If the majority of students at your school didn't retain it as well, that's an indication of the school.  When you compare your school to that of other nations, it's probably better to use anecdotes to typical students.  We're comparing schools, not students, so you shouldn't use an exceptional student as an example.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If the majority of students at your school didn't retain it as well, that's an indication of the school.  When you compare your school to that of other nations, it's probably better to use anecdotes to typical students.  We're comparing schools, not students, so you shouldn't use an exceptional student as an example.



 So are you assuming that that majority of the students would retain the info as well as I did at *any* school?  Saying "The #1 student at your school did better than the other students means that the school wasn't doing their job well enough" is exactly the NCLB mentality.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Heading off to class, so can't respond for a while.

~Rystil out


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So are you assuming that that majority of the students would retain the info as well as I did at *any* school?  Saying "The #1 student at your school did better than the other students means that the school wasn't doing their job well enough" is exactly the NCLB mentality.



I'm assuming that the majority of students don't retain informatoin as well as you do.  You can't judge the performance of a school based on the best student.  You have other factors in your favor than what school you went to.  It's possible that if you went to a school half as good, you'd be doing just as well.  The best way to compare schools is with averages.  It has nothing to do with the #1 student.  So if you're going to use an anecdote, it's better to use one that reflects the average student at your school.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How is NCLB supposed to work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Kinda Confused.



I don't know if the answer explained NCLB well, or if you even saw it in the discussion, but it's there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Angcuru said:
			
		

> My GOD I'm sick of reality television. >_<




I can't stand it either. The only "reality" TV I watch is COPS.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Pretty much. You guys move fast.





We've got lives, ya know....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Have you ever wanted to reply to a post in a thread, but it was 3 pages from the last post, and your comment would be a little off color and probbly not well recieved in that discussion, even if it made you laugh?
> 
> This is from the Appearance thread, and I'd have been lowering the quality of the thread to reply there. But there *IS* no quality here, and it's a K'Trava post, so she'll actually read the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> Makes ya wonder just how "hot-looking" a 24 CHA female half dragon paladin is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I didn't way in that thread was "Hot enough to make Jack Chick into a Furry. Or is it a Scaly? Whatever you call Reptiliophiles."  I'm lame, so what?
> 
> That said, I'm back in the hive for the next 5 hours or so. Let's see if I can pull another 100 post day.
> 
> - Kemrain the Random.
Click to expand...



She'd kick Jack Chick's ass for being a jerkwad (what I'd rather say would get me banned...  :\ ) and tell him to "Phlox off!" (the dragon rage she's got a mild case of makes her act as if she's got a case of PMS). 

Besides that, she doesn't get into that sort of thing. She still thinks like a human of which she'd been one for just about all her life before "The Change".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Reality Television makes my skin crawl off my body. It isn't 'reality' at all. Reality Television would be broadcasting survielance films from malls. This is just drivvel.
> 
> - Kemrain the Realistic.




Now there's an idea for the next horror flick.... skin that crawls off one's body... Creepy.





Not that I watch that stuff anyway...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Rystil Arden
> String Theory basics: Instead of 0-dimensional point-particles, all particles are treated as disturbances on strings, with a mass and spin (like the spin of quarks or electrons that are in the same orbital). This way, since gravitons are treated as having 0 mass and 2 spin, quantum mechanics can be combined with gravity. Why couldn't we do it before? Because 0-dimensional particles would by necessity interact at 0 distance, where Einstein's laws break down, whereas the strings are 1-dimensional, have short lengths, and therefore allow Einsteinian physics to make sense.






			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I sorta kinda follow.. You did a good job explaining Markov chains in idiot, but your accent is a bit too thick here. Could you dumb it down a little? I understand that it's a means to get Einsteinian and Quantum physics to mesh, but, other than that I'm just a bit fuzzy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Fuzztacular.





They tried to explain string theory in an old Trek novel but it was beyond me!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm quite capable of understandinc concepts, I just don't understand all your names for them. Physics is cool, but peopledon't enjoy teaching it to me because I don't know hat they're talking about until they spell things out.
> 
> Once you get past that, I'm pretty smart.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not-Very-Well-Read.





All I took in college was "basic" phyics. Not quantum physics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also that people wouldn't have given the theory a second glance.  One of the inherent problems with string theory is that it's impossible to observe.  It only works in the math.




It seems that alot of things, usually theories, only works "in the math"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, but you may not like it....
> 
> Translation: "He doesn't know what the Fibonacci sequence is?  OMFG, we learned that in Second Grade as part of counting, but I'd rather not say that in English because it sounds insulting, so I'll just make a string of flabbergasted smileys to be nicer."





Not all of us go/went to MIT to learn all this stuff... 

I don't know what it is either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's a reason why I think I could teach at the university but I could never teach an Elementary School (and I admire those who can).  I just can't explain mass in simpler terms than "mass."  Its mass.  Its measured in kilograms.  If you're massive, you have lots of mass.





I believe mass is what something actually weighs. Minus variables like gravity...

I could be wrong, it's been abt 12 years since I took physics classes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe what you were alluding to, but I didn't notice you specify.  I didn't know it was theoretically useful, either.  I don't know of theories that are based on String Theory, but I haven't looked that much either.





There was a Trek novel that used it to correlate it with interdimensional travel. Being from the main Trek universe into the Mirror Universe.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My mother is somewhat obsessed with education.  She always tries to fix the idiocy and they ignore her.  I've also been in groups that testified towards the idiocy of proposed changing that would be deleterious, to no avail, so good luck trying to explain the truth to them, but from my experience, they won't listen.





You can't fix the idiocy unless you get rid of the idiots in charge. Once you can manage to do so, then you can go in and make changes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry!  Intro to Psych stuck!




Yes it did! 

Like you need a class to tell someone "you're a loony!"   

I've been saying that about people for years without a psych degree!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, I plan on going into the field.  With any luck, I'll be one of the superintendents making the policies.




 

My Grandma's oldest sister was a schoolteacher a long time ago. And a friend of mine's mother was one until she got assaulted by some dumb kid who slammed the door into her arm...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you were talking about anything but Math, and maybe Geography, I'd be alright. I'm pretty good with words (my spelling aside) and I'm not bad with science (as long as it doesn't involve equations), but Math is very bad for me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Linguistic.




Math isn't too bad until you get into Calculus. I had the worst problem with that stuff after the easy first week or two of class.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh it was plagiarism.  The Superintendent knew it was plagiarism.  She wasn't on crack, she just wanted her daughter not to fail.  Corrupt, not stupid.




Then she shouldn't have let her dumbass daughter plagarize to start with!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <Sigh>
> 
> What ever happened to people in power being held to a *higher* moral standard than the masses?
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.




::SNORT::

If I'd still been eating, I'd be busy right now having to clean the comp and keyboard after that comment.....        

To further address that would delve into the forbidden zone of politics so I shan't go there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See, this is why I want to move into a concrete bunker and hide from the world. I'll stay online for EN World, because there's no politics here to make me sad.
> 
> - Kemrain the Forgetting to Mention Pr0n.




That's usually the best way to go....

Yet you didn't forget to mention Pr0n...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mass is not weight, nor is it gravity.  Weight and gravity are both force.





I would think that gravity is the force and weight the result of said force upon an object.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, and Maryland is one the better states, IIRC.  An ex-teacher of mine went to another school where the principal told her that she wasn't allowed to fail any student because it's bad for the students' self-esteem.





Frankly, they should just "Phlox" their self-esteem. Might as well go ahead and admit you (the failing but can't be failed student) is a dumbass and get it over with. Before the classmates do the same!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, most science involves equations.




Yes it does! I'm fine with it as long as I'm provided the equation, even from a "list" at the bottom of a test...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maryland *is* one of the better states.  That's why, since I've had personal experience, I can tell you with confidence that your quest would almost certainly make you a Don Quixote...




 

WATCH OUT FOR THAT *whap* windmill.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well this was a county Superintendent, so no access to millions, but the boss Superintendent of the county lowered the pay for teachers while simultaneously purchasing himself a $20,000 set of furniture and a professional portrait with a precious-metal frame to hang of himself.





Ooooo.... must be nice to afford stuff like that.....    :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I started a Story Hour!!





"The Life Of An Ooze"?   







Kewl, Croth!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> depends where you are.  While there are some terrible schools in the US, there are also some very good public schools out there.  They are rare but not everything is bad.




I'd say my high school, a rural school, was decent. But then I've seen kids who go there who can't spell worth crap! Nor use proper grammar!   But then, I guess they're the redneck chain of the human race....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I went to school in England for a summer and besides the English history stuff that I did not know as well as they required it was not hard.




My cousin went to school one year in Scotland. It was totally different and more difficult than he was used to...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow, and here I thought the hive got quiet. I simply didn't notice page 9 and 10 accrue.  Damn.
> 
> - Kemrain the Oblivious.




It *was* quiet this morning, before I went with my aunt to run errands. And when I got back. But while I was taking a nap, people were posting like heck!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because after a bit of beating around the bush, you basically came out and said that you thought my high school wouldn't compare well to schools from other countries, despite comparing well to other US schools, even though anecdotal evidence trumps the universal statistics when I am discussing an anecdote.




NONE of our schools would compare at all to foreign schools, especially like those in Japan.... But I doubt we could get anyone to agree to go to school on 6 days instead of 5, drop all the days off and really push kids so they can get into the college they want to instead of not making it in at all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not all of us go/went to MIT to learn all this stuff...
> 
> I don't know what it is either.



 They don't teach it at MIT.  Period.  Not even in the remedial math course.  Its assumed to have been picked up in Elementary School, unfortunately an assumption that may not be fair to make...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It seems that alot of things, usually theories, only works "in the math"...



Any examples?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I believe mass is what something actually weighs. Minus variables like gravity...
> 
> I could be wrong, it's been abt 12 years since I took physics classes.



That's kind of a fallacy that's common in the US.  We measure weight in pounds, other countries measure mass in kilograms.  They're not the same, although they are related.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You can't fix the idiocy unless you get rid of the idiots in charge. Once you can manage to do so, then you can go in and make changes.



That's what I'm trying to do!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yes it did!
> 
> Like you need a class to tell someone "you're a loony!"
> 
> I've been saying that about people for years without a psych degree!



Does that count as malpractice?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> My Grandma's oldest sister was a schoolteacher a long time ago. And a friend of mine's mother was one until she got assaulted by some dumb kid who slammed the door into her arm...



Yow.  Y'see, a lot of teachers are happy being teachers.  I wanna teach and then I want to run a school, and then I want to run a school district.  I'd be happy teaching throughout my career, but I don't want kids slamming doors on me...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Math isn't too bad until you get into Calculus. I had the worst problem with that stuff after the easy first week or two of class.



IME, that's due to a poor teacher.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then she shouldn't have let her dumbass daughter plagarize to start with!



Why blame the parent when you can blame the system?  Avoidance of responsibility is at the heart of American culture!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> IME, that's due to a poor teacher.



 Agreeed.  Calculus is actually much much easier than the Algebra that is needed for Calculus.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo.... must be nice to afford stuff like that.....    :\



The top paid Superintendent in Texas gets in the vicinity of $350k.  Which is scary because that's almost as much as the President of the United States ($400k) and is definitely more than the Vice-President ($200k or is it $220?).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Agreeed.  Calculus is actually much much easier than the Algebra that is needed for Calculus.



Now _that_ I'm not sure of...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that count as malpractice?




Not like you'd get anything since I don't get paid nor actually practice. I just seem to be the one people I know come to and vent their probs to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Now _that_ I'm not sure of...



 Oh, definitely.  If you look at where people lose the points on Calculus tests, its more often on the messy algebra, not understanding what derivatives and integrals are.  Not to say that Calculus as trivial, merely that the algebra is harder.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why blame the parent when you can blame the system?  Avoidance of responsibility is at the heart of American culture!





That seems to be the sucky case in this country!   People are too afraid to take responsibilty for anything. Their fav phrase being, "I didn't do it!!" or "He did it!"  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, definitely.  If you look at where people lose the points on Calculus tests, its more often on the messy algebra, not understanding what derivatives and integrals are.  Not to say that Calculus as trivial, merely that the algebra is harder.




It's where it'd gotten more complex is where calculus lost me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not like you'd get anything since I don't get paid nor actually practice. I just seem to be the one people I know come to and vent their probs to.



I thought you get a lot of practice!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, definitely.  If you look at where people lose the points on Calculus tests, its more often on the messy algebra, not understanding what derivatives and integrals are.  Not to say that Calculus as trivial, merely that the algebra is harder.



That's a good point.  All those formulas can get confusing, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That seems to be the sucky case in this country!   People are too afraid to take responsibilty for anything. Their fav phrase being, "I didn't do it!!" or "He did it!"  :\



Yep.  If/When I'm Superintendent, I want to advertise all of my ideas.  People will know what's being done.  If some aren't ideal, that's fine.  They'll see the majority are good.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's where it'd gotten more complex is where calculus lost me.



I think the trick of it is that people think they're different.  Algebra and Calculus are really the same thing, but Calculus = Algebra as Algebra approaches infinity...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the trick of it is that people think they're different.  Algebra and Calculus are really the same thing, but Calculus = Algebra as Algebra approaches infinity...




I've heard people say that calculus makes ya wonder why you had to take algebra to start with.... But then some algebra it took me a second try at the class to figure it out...

But it's better than a couple of friends who pull out calculators in a game session....  :\ I can understand for calculating XP but for subtracting HIT POINTS?!?! Gimme a break!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've heard people say that calculus makes ya wonder why you had to take algebra to start with.... But then some algebra it took me a second try at the class to figure it out...
> 
> But it's better than a couple of friends who pull out calculators in a game session....  :\ I can understand for calculating XP but for subtracting HIT POINTS?!?! Gimme a break!



"Let me make it easy for you.  You're at -124."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Let me make it easy for you.  You're at -124."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the trick of it is that people think they're different.  Algebra and Calculus are really the same thing, but Calculus = Algebra as Algebra approaches infinity...



 Meh, not necessarily infinity.  In fact, usually not.  Calculus can work at any infinitesimally small interval well enough.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a good point.  All those formulas can get confusing, though.




Physics is worse in the proliferation o' formulae department.

What I learned in college:

English is really Psychology
Psychology is really Biology
Biology is really Chemistry
Chemistry is really Physics
Physics is really Math
Math is really hard.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, not necessarily infinity.  In fact, usually not.  Calculus can work at any infinitesimally small interval well enough.



Would it work on the grade  I got in Calculus?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Would it work on the grade  I got in Calculus?



 That depends on whether the graph of your grade as differentiable.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yet you didn't forget to mention Pr0n...



I have to. It's in my contract.

- Kepr0nmrain the Conpr0ntractual.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Why blame the parent when you can blame the system?  Avoidance of responsibility is at the heart of American culture!



This is very true. Sadly true. But, at least I can say with all honesty that it isn't _my_ fault.

- Kemrain the Guilty.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Physics is worse in the proliferation o' formulae department.
> 
> What I learned in college:
> 
> English is really Psychology
> Psychology is really Biology
> Biology is really Chemistry
> Chemistry is really Physics
> Physics is really Math
> Math is really hard.



Wow. Amusingly, and sadly, accurate.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Agreeed.  Calculus is actually much much easier than the Algebra that is needed for Calculus.



Is this a bad time to mention that I'm not sure what, exactly, Calculus is? Algebra was very hard for me, but I think I know why. I never learned Math Theory. I was explained How Math works, but never Why Math works. When I asked, I was told "That's just the way it is." Algebra makes no sense to me at all. I've literally failed highschool Algebra 6 times. No one has ever been able to explain to me the whys.

- Kemrain the Mathmatical Failure.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. Amusingly, and sadly, accurate.
> 
> Is this a bad time to mention that I'm not sure what, exactly, Calculus is? Algebra was very hard for me, but I think I know why. I never learned Math Theory. I was explained How Math works, but never Why Math works. When I asked, I was told "That's just the way it is." Algebra makes no sense to me at all. I've literally failed highschool Algebra 6 times. No one has ever been able to explain to me the whys.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mathmatical Failure.



 High school Algebra; that's the second year of Algebra, right?  The one that comes after Geometry?  We called it Algebra II in Maryland, since it wasn't necessarily taken in High School.  OK, well I guess 99% of people took it in High School, but I did it earlier and started with Trig in High School...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> High school Algebra; that's the second year of Algebra, right?  The one that comes after Geometry?  We called it Algebra II in Maryland, since it wasn't necessarily taken in High School.  OK, well I guess 99% of people took it in High School, but I did it earlier and started with Trig in High School...



Algebra 1. Took it before Geometry was offered. My 8th Grade Math teacher had such a thick accent that I couldn't understand a word she said. I doubt that helped my skills.

- Kemrain the Dismathular.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Algebra 1. Took it before Geometry was offered. My 8th Grade Math teacher had such a thick accent that I couldn't understand a word she said. I doubt that helped my skills.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dismathular.



 So you took it in Middle School but they called the course "High School Algebra" ?  Who'dve thunk


----------



## Torm

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> But if all are one in the Hivemind does that mean that all Hivemind threads are one?



Yes.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've literally failed highschool Algebra 6 times. No one has ever been able to explain to me the whys.



I'm assuming you mean WHY you would want to use a letter?

The purpose of any algebra problem is to allow someone to create a formula for solving a problem (in the above case, of creating an appropriate greeting), when all of the variables aren't known up front. An example:

I'm going to throw a party, and I want to make sure I have enough drinks for everyone who comes. I don't know how many people I'm inviting yet, but I DO know that I want to make sure everyone has at least two cans. Therefore:

Y multiplied by 2 = Z

Where Y is the number of people I will invite, and Z is the number of cans I will need to buy.

Pretty straight forward - and you'd probably just do this in your head rather than making an equation. But a similar (if more complex) equation becomes much more useful when, for example, you are trying to make sure you know what trajectory to launch a rocket at, and you're dealing with a moving target whose position you won't know until time to launch.

Does that help?


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. Amusingly, and sadly, accurate.
> 
> Is this a bad time to mention that I'm not sure what, exactly, Calculus is? Algebra was very hard for me, but I think I know why. I never learned Math Theory. I was explained How Math works, but never Why Math works. When I asked, I was told "That's just the way it is." Algebra makes no sense to me at all. I've literally failed highschool Algebra 6 times. No one has ever been able to explain to me the whys.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mathmatical Failure.




What!?! You're not ... good at mm..

And you call yourself a geek/nerd/dork(pick your favorite).

Turn in your pocket protecter and get the hell out of my library


----------



## Kemrain

Nt exactly, Torm. I understand how algebra can be useful, and I understand what its tryng to accomplish. What I don't understand is whings like, Why can you subtract a number from both sides of the equation? That just makes no sense. It isn't intuitive at all.

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, not necessarily infinity.  In fact, usually not.  Calculus can work at any infinitesimally small interval well enough.



You mean like 1/infinity?


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Physics is worse in the proliferation o' formulae department.
> 
> What I learned in college:
> 
> English is really Psychology
> Psychology is really Biology
> Biology is really Chemistry
> Chemistry is really Physics
> Physics is really Math
> Math is really hard.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This is very true. Sadly true. But, at least I can say with all honesty that it isn't _my_ fault.
> 
> - Kemrain the Guilty.



If you don't do anything about it, you're just as guilty.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is this a bad time to mention that I'm not sure what, exactly, Calculus is? Algebra was very hard for me, but I think I know why. I never learned Math Theory. I was explained How Math works, but never Why Math works. When I asked, I was told "That's just the way it is." Algebra makes no sense to me at all. I've literally failed highschool Algebra 6 times. No one has ever been able to explain to me the whys.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mathmatical Failure.



Bad math teacher.  I am the bane of bad math teachers.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> High school Algebra; that's the second year of Algebra, right?  The one that comes after Geometry?  We called it Algebra II in Maryland, since it wasn't necessarily taken in High School.  OK, well I guess 99% of people took it in High School, but I did it earlier and started with Trig in High School...



In most high schools it goes something like:

Freshman: Algebra 1
Sophomore: Geometry
Junior: Algebra 2/Trig
Senior: Trig/Precal/Cal

A lot of Freshman place out of Algebra 1, though, and do everything a year early.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> What!?! You're not ... good at mm..
> 
> And you call yourself a geek/nerd/dork(pick your favorite).
> 
> Turn in your pocket protecter and get the hell out of my library



 I don't call myself a geek! I call myself engaged to a geek. All the benefits with none of the drawbacks.

- Kemrain the Leech.


----------



## Jdvn1

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes.



That'd lower a lot of postcounts...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In most high schools it goes something like:
> 
> Freshman: Algebra 1
> Sophomore: Geometry
> Junior: Algebra 2/Trig
> Senior: Trig/Precal/Cal



 That's how it was for me. I didn't have enough fo a foundation for Algebra 1, and it showed.

- Kemrain the Dismathed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> What!?! You're not ... good at mm..
> 
> And you call yourself a geek/nerd/dork(pick your favorite).
> 
> Turn in your pocket protecter and get the hell out of my library



There are book nerds/geeks/dorks too.  They don't have to be good at math.


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvy said:
			
		

> If you don't do anything about it, you're just as guilty.



I try to take responsability for my actions. Try. I'm not perfect.

- Kemrain the Imperfected.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean like 1/infinity?



 No.  You need to have defined the limit already before you can even try to use that, so its merely tautological.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bad math teacher.  I am the bane of bad math teachers.



Pity you weren't around when I was (debatedly) being taught by Mrs. Hung.

- Kemrain the Bad Math Taught.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Nt exactly, Torm. I understand how algebra can be useful, and I understand what its tryng to accomplish. What I don't understand is whings like, Why can you subtract a number from both sides of the equation? That just makes no sense. It isn't intuitive at all.
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



Because it's exactly the same.  Think of it this way:

<stuff> = <other stuff>

Most people see the stuff and think, "Ah!"  The important part is the equal sign.  It's actually(for example):

4 = 4

Why can you subract a number from both sides?  Because

4-1 = 4-1

is still equal to each other.  Everything stays balanced.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's how it was for me. I didn't have enough fo a foundation for Algebra 1, and it showed.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dismathed.



Bad math teacher!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain, the reason why you can subtract a number from both sides of the equation is like this:

Let's say you have a $20 bill on one side of the table, and I have a check for $20 on the other side.

So I say to you, "Kemrain, these two are equal, right?"

And you say, "Yes, they are"

So then I scratch away the $20 and write $10 on my check, subtracting 10.  Now to make your side equal, you should subtract 10 also and give me a $10 bill instead of a $20 bill.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I try to take responsability for my actions. Try. I'm not perfect.
> 
> - Kemrain the Imperfected.



What about your unactions?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  You need to have defined the limit already before you can even try to use that, so its merely tautological.



... Why do you have to define a limit to use 1/infinity?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pity you weren't around when I was (debatedly) being taught by Mrs. Hung.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bad Math Taught.



I just wasn't around _there_.


----------



## Kemrain

But.. How do you have the power to screw with the equation? It just doesn't make sense to me.

- Kemrain the Embarrased.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In most high schools it goes something like:
> 
> Freshman: Algebra 1
> Sophomore: Geometry
> Junior: Algebra 2/Trig
> Senior: Trig/Precal/Cal
> 
> A lot of Freshman place out of Algebra 1, though, and do everything a year early.



 In ours, most people I knew did:

Frosh: Algebra II
Soph: Precalc
Jun: Calc A/B
Sen: Calc C *OR* Statistics *OR* no more math

I did:

Frosh: Precalc
Soph: Calc A/B
Jun: Calc C + Multivariable Calc + Statistics
Sen: Differential Equations


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> What about your unactions?



Unactions, or nonactions?

I do try to be responsible for what I don't do. It's only proper.

- Kemrain the Unacive.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why do you have to define a limit to use 1/infinity?



 1/infinity is not defined.  You need to properly say "The limit of 1/n as n approaches infinity"


----------



## Goblyn

that guy with the number 1 in his name said:
			
		

> There are book nerds/geeks/dorks too.  They don't have to be good at math.




Oh, right. I forgot. You're okay then

*K*atydids
*E*at
*M*any
*R*oots
*A*nd
*I*nteresting
*N*uts

...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But.. How do you have the power to screw with the equation? It just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Embarrased.



The equation doesn't matter as long as everything stays equal.  The point of Algebra is to focus on the equality, not the equation.  You're just trying to make everything equal.

When you have
2x = 4

You're trying to keep everything equal while getting x by itself.  So you divide both sides by two and both sides stay equal, and you find that x = 2.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In ours, most people I knew did:
> 
> Frosh: Algebra II
> Soph: Precalc
> Jun: Calc A/B
> Sen: Calc C *OR* Statistics *OR* no more math
> 
> I did:
> 
> Frosh: Precalc
> Soph: Calc A/B
> Jun: Calc C + Multivariable Calc + Statistics
> Sen: Differential Equations



Yes, yes, yes.. You, and most of the people you know, are *better* than me. Get over it.

- Kemrain the Defensive.


----------



## Torm

You not only CAN, you pretty much HAVE to:

Take X = Y. Very basic equation, right? If X = 3, Y = 3. If X = 24, Y = 24. Boom.  

Now, I'll subtract 2 from one side only.

X - 2 = Y.

Well, no, no it doesn't. 24 - 2 (22) doesn't equal 24. It no longer _equates_. It's broken.

But X - 2 = Y - 2. That still equates.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Oh, right. I forgot. You're okay then
> 
> *K*atydids
> *E*at
> *M*any
> *R*oots
> *A*nd
> *I*nteresting
> *N*uts
> 
> ...



I thought they ate leaves...

- Kemlail the Interesting.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought they ate leaves...
> 
> - Kemlail the Interesting.




Probably but in the time it took me to make that the thread moved like 20 posts.

Anyway, is the algebra stuff helping? If not I can posit a metaphor for the equation.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Probably but in the time it took me to make that the thread moved like 20 posts.
> 
> Anyway, is the algebra stuff helping? If not I can posit a metaphor for the equation.



Not all that much. I still don't really understand equalities and such.

One of the things I hate the most about math is that they've given everything a name, and it's a horribly confusing non-descriptive, icky nasty name.

- Kemrain the Descriptive.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But.. How do you have the power to screw with the equation? It just doesn't make sense to me.



No reason to be embarassed. A LOT of people don't get this.

Take my equation for party drinks, earlier. Y times 2 = Z. Now, while I'm waiting to go buy drinks, someone calls to tell me that they are having a party the next night, and inviting all the same people, and could I please get drinks for that, too?

Y (the number of people) times 2 drinks = Z cans

But now,

Y (the number of people) times 2 drinks _times 2 parties_ = Z cans _times 2 parties_

I changed the equation on both sides to reflect two parties, and I can still put in Y (number of people) and get Z (how many cans to buy.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not all that much. I still don't really understand equalities and such.
> 
> One of the things I hate the most about math is that they've given everything a name, and it's a horribly confusing non-descriptive, icky nasty name.
> 
> - Kemrain the Descriptive.



 Did my equation with money help?


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Did my equation with money help?



I can understand it, but it doesn't help me to understand it with equations.

Equations and figuring things out in the real world are supposed to be the same, but they're so far away from eachother it's crazy. They don't translate from one to the other for me at all. I don't figure them out like I would an equation.

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can understand it, but it doesn't help me to understand it with equations.
> 
> Equations and figuring things out in the real world are supposed to be the same, but they're so far away from eachother it's crazy. They don't translate from one to the other for me at all. I don't figure them out like I would an equation.
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



 The equation for exactly what I wrote would just be this:

$20 check = $20 bill

$20 check - $10 = $20 bill - $10

$10 check = $10 bill


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The equation for exactly what I wrote would just be this:
> 
> $20 check = $20 bill
> 
> $20 check - $10 = $20 bill - $10
> 
> $10 check = $10 bill



But that's not an equation, that's just true.

Ten is ten isn't an equation, even if you could technically express it as such.

- Kemrain the Discouraged.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But that's not an equation, that's just true.
> 
> Ten is ten isn't an equation, even if you could technically express it as such.
> 
> - Kemrain the Discouraged.



no. it is an equation.

An equation is just two things that are the same with an "=" in the middle


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But that's not an equation, that's just true.
> 
> Ten is ten isn't an equation, even if you could technically express it as such.
> 
> - Kemrain the Discouraged.




But that _is_ what an equation is. The money example is one way that the math equation translates to the real world.


----------



## Kemrain

<sigh> I understand that conceptually, but it doesn't make *sense* and isn't intuitive at all. It totally sucks. I didn't understand division at all until someone described it as fitting one dumber into a number of equal groups equal to the other number. After that, it just clicked, and I totally *got* it.  I know the feeling well, and though I understand what you're saying, I'm not feeling it. It just isn't clicking.

- Kemrain the Dumb.


----------



## Kemrain

I need to take a course on basic math theory. What is addition and why does it work the way it does? Why can you add two numbers together? I've never seen a simple maththeory class. No one seems to teach itthis way. I just know I'd understand it if it was explained like this.

- Kemrain the Disapointed.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Dumb.




Don't feel dumb. Math is like that. It frustrates the hell out of you until you're ready to invent a time machine just so you can go back in time and kill Euclid.

And then it clicks and you can hardly fathom why you couldn't understand it before.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Don't feel dumb. Math is like that. It frustrates the hell out of you until you're ready to invent a time machine just so you can go back in time and kill Euclid.
> 
> And then it clicks and you can hardly fathom why you couldn't understand it before.



 I'm not smart enough to invent a time machine, and I am against murder, so I just skip to the "Then it clicks" part because I can't do the rest of it.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not smart enough to invent a time machine, and I am against murder, so I just skip to the "Then it clicks" part because I can't do the rest of it.




Fair enough. I'll return your dog.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Don't feel dumb. Math is like that. It frustrates the hell out of you until you're ready to invent a time machine just so you can go back in time and kill Euclid.
> 
> And then it clicks and you can hardly fathom why you couldn't understand it before.



Wouldn't I need at least a basic understanding of algebra to build a Time Machine? And killing Euclid would on'y change the name of Euclidian Geometry, and make H.P. Lovecraft cry.

- Kemrain the Squamous.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't I need at least a basic understanding of algebra to build a Time Machine? And killing Euclid would on'y change the name of Euclidian Geometry, and make H.P. Lovecraft cry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Squamous.



 Well, you could wish really hard that the universe is non-causal.  If so, then you can have a future version of yourself bring you a time machine.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't I need at least a basic understanding of algebra to build a Time Machine? And killing Euclid would on'y change the name of Euclidian Geometry, and make H.P. Lovecraft cry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Squamous.




When frustration reigns, attention to detail takes a back seat.

An equation is a balancing scale as Lady Justice holds.  Both sides must have the same amount for the equation to be true.

What is done to one side must also be done to the other.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I'll return your dog.



You took his dog?!

- Kemrain the Confused!


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You took his dog?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused!




How I got it and what would have happened to it are not so improtant as that we have reached an understanding and that the dog is being returned.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> How I got it and what would have happened to it are not so improtant as that we have reached an understanding and that the dog is being returned.



Remind me, sometime, not to piss you off, Gobbo.

- Kemrain the Hiding Hir Kitty.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Remind me, sometime, not to piss you off, Gobbo.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiding Hir Kitty.




I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Kemrain

I can't wait until I'm out of this cess pit. I love my job, I really do, but some of the people I have to put up with make me wish I was psychotic. My boss is quitting this christmas, and I go with her. Her boss is a complete idiot, and will never hire anyone as competant as my boss. I doubt the first  schmuck who replaces her will last a month.

- Kemrain the Upset.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> High school Algebra; that's the second year of Algebra, right?  The one that comes after Geometry?  We called it Algebra II in Maryland, since it wasn't necessarily taken in High School.  OK, well I guess 99% of people took it in High School, but I did it earlier and started with Trig in High School...





We had in high school:

Algebra I
Geometry
Algebra II


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> No reason to be embarassed. A LOT of people don't get this.
> 
> Take my equation for party drinks, earlier. Y times 2 = Z. Now, while I'm waiting to go buy drinks, someone calls to tell me that they are having a party the next night, and inviting all the same people, and could I please get drinks for that, too?
> 
> Y (the number of people) times 2 drinks = Z cans
> 
> But now,
> 
> Y (the number of people) times 2 drinks _times 2 parties_ = Z cans _times 2 parties_
> 
> I changed the equation on both sides to reflect two parties, and I can still put in Y (number of people) and get Z (how many cans to buy.)




But your equation assumes that Y does not change from one party to another.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, yes.. You, and most of the people you know, are *better* than me. Get over it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Defensive.



Math is not a measure of how good a person is.  I've known lots of jerks who are good at math.  They are horrible people.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Math is not a measure of how good a person is.  I've known lots of jerks who are good at math.  They are horrible people.



 I also know a lot of people who are very poorly adjusted to real life, but are masters of their own little world of math.  I would rather be Kemrain than they (assuming Kemrain is more well-adjusted, of course, and I could be wrong again).


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Math is not a measure of how good a person is. I've known lots of jerks who are good at math. They are horrible people.




*whistles innocently*

So, did the crossbow bolt hit?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently*
> 
> So, did the crossbow bolt hit?



 Huh?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <sigh> I understand that conceptually, but it doesn't make *sense* and isn't intuitive at all. It totally sucks. I didn't understand division at all until someone described it as fitting one dumber into a number of equal groups equal to the other number. After that, it just clicked, and I totally *got* it.  I know the feeling well, and though I understand what you're saying, I'm not feeling it. It just isn't clicking.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dumb.



How about this?

12 = 12
3*4 = 10+2

*3*22 = (50/5)+2*

If you can work out the equation bold, now change it to:

3*n2 = (50/5)+2


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently*
> 
> So, did the crossbow bolt hit?



It's the jerks with the crossbows; _you_ tell _me_.  

... Wait, should I check on the kobolds... ?!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?



Just a little battle between Jdvn and me from one or two threads back.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Just a little battle between Jdvn and me from one or two threads back.



 Ah


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Just a little battle between Jdvn and me from one or two threads back.



... It started with a crossbow bolt?  

I don't remember everything that happened.  It was an experimental time of my life.  I just remember a lot of interesting spells...  and that I maybe have won the battle, but I'm _waaay_ behind in the war.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's the jerks with the crossbows; _you_ tell _me_.
> 
> ... Wait, should I check on the kobolds... ?!




Well, I never got your AC. Then again, I never got my attack bonus either. Let's just say the bolt hovers in front of you permanently.
...
Or orbits you! Ioun Bolt!

About the kobolds, nothing to worry yet. That said, interrogation should get easier now, and be resolved in a few posts. That boring part should be over soon, thus.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... It started with a crossbow bolt?



Ended, actually. The spells came second. First was a threat of attack after a failed formatting, you used the (voted-off) Dodge feat, I hinted my attack might not use an attack roll, magical defenses were raised... then I shot the crossbow bolt.

Or something like that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, I never got your AC. Then again, I never got my attack bonus either. Let's just say the bolt hovers in front of you permanently.
> ...
> Or orbits you! Ioun Bolt!
> 
> About the kobolds, nothing to worry yet. That said, interrogation should get easier now, and be resolved in a few posts. That boring part should be over soon, thus.



Oooh, right.  I remember now.  In that case, I choose to not give an AC at all and have the Ioun Bolt.  I'll hang a match off of it and call it my lighting bolt.  

Yeah, a few of the characters are totally lost there, mine included.  I totally wasn't expecting anyone to stop the battle in an attempt to talk, though.  Interesting idea, but I want my xp.    I can see why extended dialogues aren't a huge part of PbP games, though.


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But your equation assumes that Y does not change from one party to another.



Thus the part about "inviting all the same people".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I also know a lot of people who are very poorly adjusted to real life, but are masters of their own little world of math.  I would rather be Kemrain than they (assuming Kemrain is more well-adjusted, of course, and I could be wrong again).




I know of people poorly adjusted to real life, but I doubt they're good with math....  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ended, actually. The spells came second. First was a threat of attack after a failed formatting, you used the (voted-off) Dodge feat, I hinted my attack might not use an attack roll, magical defenses were raised... then I shot the crossbow bolt.
> 
> Or something like that.



Oh the formatting.  Maybe if you had installed a Trojan on me first, the formatting might have worked.  Unless I pulled the plug beforehand.

I need a prereq to the higher level Dodge feats now, though!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh, right.  I remember now.  In that case, I choose to not give an AC at all and have the Ioun Bolt.  I'll hang a match off of it and call it my lighting bolt.
> 
> Yeah, a few of the characters are totally lost there, mine included.  I totally wasn't expecting anyone to stop the battle in an attempt to talk, though.  Interesting idea, but I want my xp.    I can see why extended dialogues aren't a huge part of PbP games, though.



 Heh, you should see our negotiations in Heirs to the Burning Throne.  We spent like a week deciding what to do amongst the party, then when we did it, almost half the party members got upset.  At least when we decided to have my character Diplomacy the NPC with the like +53 she had at level 10, the actual negotiations with the NPC basically went like this:

Me: Says stuff

NPC: Whatever you say.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I know of people poorly adjusted to real life, but I doubt they're good with math....  :\



Well, the point was just that math does not denote how good a person is.  Intelligence is overrated, I think.  I'll take a kindness to intelligence any day.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Just a little battle between Jdvn and me from one or two threads back.




Hey! Take your fight to your own thread!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh, right. I remember now. In that case, I choose to not give an AC at all and have the Ioun Bolt. I'll hang a match off of it and call it my lighting bolt.



Gah! 



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, a few of the characters are totally lost there, mine included. I totally wasn't expecting anyone to stop the battle in an attempt to talk, though. Interesting idea, but I want my xp.   I can see why extended dialogues aren't a huge part of PbP games, though.



Whatever happened to good, old-fashioned battles to the enemies' death?  Should have used spiders again. I didn't actually expect parlay until the definite end of the fight, to be honest, with one or two captured kobolds. And I kind of expected the parlay to come from Kahuna Burger, not Velmont.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the point was just that math does not denote how good a person is.  Intelligence is overrated, I think.  I'll take a kindness to intelligence any day.



 Me too!  Although I would prefer not to have to deal with utterly stupid people on a regular basis if necessary, its still better than mean and evil people, liars, cheaters, thieves, etc.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> Thus the part about "inviting all the same people".




The number of invitations vs. the number of actual attendees might differ. And most likely from one party to another... Are you basing on invitations or actual commitments?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, you should see our negotiations in Heirs to the Burning Throne.  We spent like a week deciding what to do amongst the party, then when we did it, almost half the party members got upset.  At least when we decided to have my character Diplomacy the NPC with the like +53 she had at level 10, the actual negotiations with the NPC basically went like this:
> 
> Me: Says stuff
> 
> NPC: Whatever you say.



This encounter started on 4-11-05.  That's about three weeks ago?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't I need at least a basic understanding of algebra to build a Time Machine? And killing Euclid would on'y change the name of Euclidian Geometry, and make H.P. Lovecraft cry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Squamous.




That and chemistry, and physics, and quantum physics.... for starters.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hey! Take your fight to your own thread!



But... it's a hivemind fight! And only one thread there is. Never more, never less...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This encounter started on 4-11-05.  That's about three weeks ago?



 Yikes!  That is pretty long.  It depends on the speed of the GM and the main people involved in the parlay, though.  In our case, we didn't need the GM for the in-character arguing, and once we got to actually talking to the NPC it was over almost before it began 

That said, if Lasair ever gets an adventure, expect her to attempt parlay with anything intelligent and not demonic/undead/other-supremely-evil.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to good, old-fashioned battles to the enemies' death?  Should have used spiders again. I didn't actually expect parlay until the definite end of the fight, to be honest, with one or two captured kobolds. And I kind of expected the parlay to come from Kahuna Burger, not Velmont.



I could've taken them all!  Mwahaha!

I think Wizards go for parlay more than Clerics because Wizards run out of spells and become ineffective.  Clerics still have options.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the point was just that math does not denote how good a person is.  Intelligence is overrated, I think.  I'll take a kindness to intelligence any day.




Me too. Although with just enough intelligence to be worth talking to rather than a dumb idiot...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Me too!  Although I would prefer not to have to deal with utterly stupid people on a regular basis if necessary, its still better than mean and evil people, liars, cheaters, thieves, etc.



Stupidity is only bad, I think, when people don't even try.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That and chemistry, and physics, and quantum physics.... for starters.



You can't just take a class in Time Hopping?  Skip all that Chemistry and Physics...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But... it's a hivemind fight! And only one thread there is. Never more, never less...



And it's not constant either.  We take breaks and then eventually something causes a battle.  We can't put it on pause.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But... it's a hivemind fight! And only one thread there is. Never more, never less...





Poor guys.... can't get along so they gotta fight.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can't just take a class in Time Hopping?  Skip all that Chemistry and Physics...





Is Doc Brown the prof? If so, sign me up!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Poor guys.... can't get along so they gotta fight.....



 I know; you're so right.  Men!  ::huffs::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And it's not constant either.  We take breaks and then eventually something causes a battle.  We can't put it on pause.




Obviously you can until someone hits the right "trigger"... and then it's on again....


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes! That is pretty long. It depends on the speed of the GM and the main people involved in the parlay, though. In our case, we didn't need the GM for the in-character arguing, and once we got to actually talking to the NPC it was over almost before it began



Heh. I more or less lacked in the speed department for some time...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  That is pretty long.  It depends on the speed of the GM and the main people involved in the parlay, though.  In our case, we didn't need the GM for the in-character arguing, and once we got to actually talking to the NPC it was over almost before it began
> 
> That said, if Lasair ever gets an adventure, expect her to attempt parlay with anything intelligent and not demonic/undead/other-supremely-evil.



There are also something like two conversations going at the same time, and the party size is pretty huge.  I was originally considering leaving the party because it was so big.  That, and one of the characters is LE.  I figured the players were mostly good, though, and it's been a fun story so far.

If I ever join a party with Lasair, expect me to continuously try to convince Lasair everything we encounter is supremely evil.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me too. Although with just enough intelligence to be worth talking to rather than a dumb idiot...



Bingo.

Although I have known some really nice people that are mentally retarded.  This really nice guy named David.  Talking with him was sometimes a struggle, but I think always worth it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Poor guys.... can't get along so they gotta fight.....



Who says we don't get along?  We just like to fight!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know; you're so right.  Men!  ::huffs::




Yup.

Barbaric bastards!  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There are also something like two conversations going at the same time, and the party size is pretty huge.  I was originally considering leaving the party because it was so big.  That, and one of the characters is LE.  I figured the players were mostly good, though, and it's been a fun story so far.
> 
> If I ever join a party with Lasair, expect me to continuously try to convince Lasair everything we encounter is supremely evil.



 Heh, well her Zivaash-reading may not have much game-mechanical effect, but I think she can tell that the mushroom-people who are trying to defend their home are not demons


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know; you're so right.  Men!  ::huffs::



  Too much Lasair talking, maybe?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> Barbaric bastards!  :\



 I know.  Gotta wonder how they got in charge when they're so busy killing each other :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is Doc Brown the prof? If so, sign me up!



Doctor Frankenstein.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Too much Lasair talking, maybe?



 Well it could be Lasair...then again it could be Shalah from HttBT...or Niara the recurring NPC from my Post-Arthurian campaign...etc


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Heh. I more or less lacked in the speed department for some time...



It was also kind of an awkward situation, though.  Everyone had their weapons drawn, tension was high...  now, everyone is walking around -- still watching each other, but guards are definitely down.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doctor Frankenstein.




I think I'd be leery of that course then..... creepy prof.... moreso than the algebra prof I had in college who walked around with sandals on, no matter the time of year... if it got cold, he added socks...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, well her Zivaash-reading may not have much game-mechanical effect, but I think she can tell that the mushroom-people who are trying to defend their home are not demons



I'm sorry, but the Psion you seek is in another castle.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me too. Although with just enough intelligence to be worth talking to rather than a dumb idiot...



 Yeah, that's what I meant above.  I have real problems talking to dumb people.  Not mentally retarded ones though; they are trying their hardest and often have their own sort of internal logic that I can use to relate to them (at least the ones I know).  Its the genetically normal lazy morons that I have problems with.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I could've taken them all!  Mwahaha!
> 
> I think Wizards go for parlay more than Clerics because Wizards run out of spells and become ineffective. Clerics still have options.




Well, the fight was more or less already over before it began, really.

And tell me about spell running out. The three-way fight between the party Ashnar is in, a group of goblins, and sahuagin that goes since about two months realtime left him pretty much with two "battle-worthy" cantrips, and he's chasing a human rogue who's trying to flee from her imprisonment.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but the Psion you seek is in another castle.



 She's never going to find the Psion she seeks because the physics of the world prevents it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I meant above.  I have real problems talking to dumb people.  Not mentally retarded ones though; they are trying their hardest and often have their own sort of internal logic that I can use to relate to them (at least the ones I know).  Its the genetically normal lazy morons that I have problems with.




The mentally retarded people I've been around at work have tried to be horny and came off as majorly icky. One wanted to get several female coworkers into a "movie" and tried to get me to see opera. Even after, many times, of telling him that I don't even want to see the KLINGON variety, much LESS the HUMAN version!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There are also something like two conversations going at the same time, and the party size is pretty huge. I was originally considering leaving the party because it was so big. That, and one of the characters is LE. I figured the players were mostly good, though, and it's been a fun story so far.




Yeah, it's a pretty big group. But I'd say you're going to need it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, the fight was more or less already over before it began, really.
> 
> And tell me about spell running out. The three-way fight between the party Ashnar is in, a group of goblins, and sahuagin that goes since about two months realtime left him pretty much with two "battle-worthy" cantrips, and he's chasing a human rogue who's trying to flee from her imprisonment.



  I guess you had tons of time to carefully consider each spell expenditure!

Well, going to see Kung-Fu Hustle.  Bye all!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a pretty big group. But I'd say you're going to need it.



 ::cue dramatic music::

Uh oh Jdvn1, that doesn't sound good for you guys


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess you had tons of time to carefully consider each spell expenditure!
> 
> Well, going to see Kung-Fu Hustle.  Bye all!



 Sayonara.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a pretty big group. But I'd say you're going to need it.



A 1st level party vs a dragon?  We don't have a chance regardless.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A 1st level party vs a dragon?  We don't have a chance regardless.



 I dunno.  Wyrmling whites are easy to take out with even 3 level 1 PCs.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A 1st level party vs a dragon?  We don't have a chance regardless.



Maybe I'll let you gain a level before sending you against AshardalonEskaron.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll let you gain a level before sending you against AshardalonEskaron.



 Ashardalon?  Lol


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  Wyrmling whites are easy to take out with even 3 level 1 PCs.




I think I can say that without saying too much - Eskaron's not a white wyrmling.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I think I can say that without saying too much - Eskaron's not a white wyrmling.



 Awww...well he said dragon so I thought White Wyrmling 

Really though, a 1st-level party that knows its taking on a dragon and has how many people?  7?  Should be able to easily take out any Wyrmling, even a Red.  Heck, even a Juvenile White should be possible if they win initiative and are prepared.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...well he said dragon so I thought White Wyrmling
> 
> Really though, a 1st-level party that knows its taking on a dragon and has how many people?  7?  Should be able to easily take out any Wyrmling, even a Red.  Heck, even a Juvenile White should be possible if they win initiative and are prepared.




Majorly prepared! And hoping the DM doesn't know how to run a dragon...


----------



## Ashardalon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ashardalon? Lol



What's so funny?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> What's so funny?





You, I guess... but then I betcha he wasn't expecting you to actually show up....


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...well he said dragon so I thought White Wyrmling
> 
> Really though, a 1st-level party that knows its taking on a dragon and has how many people? 7? Should be able to easily take out any Wyrmling, even a Red. Heck, even a Juvenile White should be possible if they win initiative and are prepared.




Well, the group knows he can't be a white dragon, unless he painted his scales. The group's 9 characters large - 7 1st level, and 2 2nd level. And Garma, a wolf.

Veras Re, LE Dwarf Egoist 1 (Nimisgod)
Quarion Holimion, Elven Druid 1 (Rae ArdGaoth)
Planus Aniad Elf Cleric Level 1 (SlagMortar)
Thanyvan Broadoak Halfling Druid 1 (jayaint)
Farid Duropied, Dwarven Fighter 1 (Jdvn1)
Opale di Senzio, Illusionist lvl1 (Velmont)
Jack "Blackjack" Haggerty, Halfling Rogue 1/Fighter 1 (Pbartender)
Katherine DeSylvia, Half-Elf Bard 1/Ranger 1 (Kahuna Burger)
Rika Silanüne, Smith and Adventurer, Fighter 1 (Fuzzy)


----------



## Ashardalon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You, I guess... but then I betcha he wasn't expecting you to actually show up....




Nobody expects the red dragon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> Nobody expects the red dragon.




I guess he's the new "Spanish Inquisition"?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, the group knows he can't be a white dragon, unless he painted his scales. The group's 9 characters large - 7 1st level, and 2 2nd level. And Garma, a wolf.
> 
> Veras Re, LE Dwarf Egoist 1 (Nimisgod)
> Quarion Holimion, Elven Druid 1 (Rae ArdGaoth)
> Planus Aniad Elf Cleric Level 1 (SlagMortar)
> Thanyvan Broadoak Halfling Druid 1 (jayaint)
> Farid Duropied, Dwarven Fighter 1 (Jdvn1)
> Opale di Senzio, Illusionist lvl1 (Velmont)
> Jack "Blackjack" Haggerty, Halfling Rogue 1/Fighter 1 (Pbartender)
> Katherine DeSylvia, Half-Elf Bard 1/Ranger 1 (Kahuna Burger)
> Rika Silanüne, Smith and Adventurer, Fighter 1 (Fuzzy)



 OK, so that seems to me to be basically equivalent to 8 1st-level characters and 1 2nd-level character (bard + ranger + half-elf = can't in good conscience count it in 2nd-level in my analysis).  The hardest dragon against which they even have a ghost of a chance is a Young Red, and then only if they can fight in a place where they are spread out enough to avoid more than one character being caught in the Breath Weapon at once + the casters fill up on Ice spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Majorly prepared! And hoping the DM doesn't know how to run a dragon...



 Naw, you overestimate the juvy white.  If the party has fire magic and the initiative, plus they don't get bad rolls, the dragon dies before it can do more than one thing, or two at most.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, you overestimate the juvy white.  If the party has fire magic and the initiative, plus they don't get bad rolls, the dragon dies before it can do more than one thing, or two at most.




A first level party may have, at the max, "Burning Hands" and "Magic Missile" from the mage.... the rest would have to either shoot from distance or clobber up close.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A first level party may have, at the max, "Burning Hands" and "Magic Missile" from the mage.... the rest would have to either shoot from distance or clobber up close.



 Lesser Orb of Flame.  1d8 damage, the ranged touch will definitely hit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lesser Orb of Flame.  1d8 damage, the ranged touch will definitely hit.




Forgot about that one as I don't know the newer spells that well.... and you're talking a ranged touch of +2 - +4 max....

So there's a chance of failure...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Forgot about that one as I don't know the newer spells that well.... and you're talking a ranged touch of +2 - +4 max....
> 
> So there's a chance of failure...



 (actually, they could have +7).  Its a slight chance to miss, but chances to hit get only better as the dragon ages.  And it increase the average damage over magic missile if you hit more than half (average on a hit for this = 6.75, whereas magic missile = 3.5).  Assuming an Evoker with 12 Int, that's like 20 damage, just from the mage, leaving 8 other people to do the other 80 damage.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Where do you get the +7 from? 

Unless we're talking different level PCs....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where do you get the +7 from?
> 
> Unless we're talking different level PCs....



Level 1 Halfling Wizard with maxed-out Dex and Weapon Focus ranged spells.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Level 1 Halfling Wizard with maxed-out Dex and Weapon Focus ranged spells.




Ok. That works. 

I'd say you could use an Elf except for that stupid -2 to CON.... that sucks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. That works.
> 
> I'd say you could use an Elf except for that stupid -2 to CON.... that sucks.



 No, I can't.  Elves don't get the size bonus to the attack rolls.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There are also something like two conversations going at the same time, and the party size is pretty huge.  I was originally considering leaving the party because it was so big.  That, and one of the characters is LE.  I figured the players were mostly good, though, and it's been a fun story so far.



Imagine that. Right, Knight Otu? 


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And tell me about spell running out. The three-way fight between the party Ashnar is in, a group of goblins, and sahuagin that goes since about two months realtime left him pretty much with two "battle-worthy" cantrips, and he's chasing a human rogue who's trying to flee from her imprisonment.



That's because Manzanita keep popping sahuagins out of the water.








                                __________________


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll let you gain a level before sending you against AshardalonEskaron.



  Taking down 3 kobolds hardly deserves a level.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, so that seems to me to be basically equivalent to 8 1st-level characters and 1 2nd-level character (bard + ranger + half-elf = can't in good conscience count it in 2nd-level in my analysis).  The hardest dragon against which they even have a ghost of a chance is a Young Red, and then only if they can fight in a place where they are spread out enough to avoid more than one character being caught in the Breath Weapon at once + the casters fill up on Ice spells.



... What ice spells?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lesser Orb of Flame.  1d8 damage, the ranged touch will definitely hit.



Well, you're not talking about LEW anymore, either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Level 1 Halfling Wizard with maxed-out Dex and Weapon Focus ranged spells.



What kind of Wizard has maxed out Dex and a 12 Int?

... And takes weapon focus at first level?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Imagine that. Right, Knight Otu?



Hey, what?  What are you getting at?


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, what?  What are you getting at?



Knight Otu's LEW character Ashnar is LE. But he doesn't act like it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Knight Otu's LEW character Ashnar is LE. But he doesn't act like it.



Ah-hah.  Decpetive.  The character is just like the player!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What kind of Wizard has maxed out Dex and a 12 Int?
> 
> ... And takes weapon focus at first level?



 The kind who focuses on Ranged attack spells with no save.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The kind who focuses on Ranged attack spells with no save.



The kind that focuses on 0-2nd level ranged attack spells with no save.  Riiight.

Somehow that strikes me as a rather silly build.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The kind that focuses on 0-2nd level ranged attack spells with no save.  Riiight.
> 
> Somehow that strikes me as a rather silly build.



 There's plenty of those spells, and I've seen the build before.  It's pretty good, actually.  0-1d3 cantrips for each element, 1-1d8 lessers for each element, 2-Scorching Ray, hurray!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's plenty of those spells, and I've seen the build before.  It's pretty good, actually.  0-1d3 cantrips for each element, 1-1d8 lessers for each element, 2-Scorching Ray, hurray!



I want to see your next LEW character be a Wizard with a 12 Int.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I also know a lot of people who are very poorly adjusted to real life, but are masters of their own little world of math.  I would rather be Kemrain than they (assuming Kemrain is more well-adjusted, of course, and I could be wrong again).



You do *not* want to be Kemrain. I'm fairly decent at faking well adjusted, but I'm not. Not at all. I'm seriously messed up. Stick to being you. the alternatives aren't so hot.

- Kemrain the Adjusting.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I know; you're so right.  Men!  ::huffs::



And now I don't feel so akward using this nickname for you.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And now I don't feel so akward using this nickname for you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 Don't worry.  As I've said, I have successfully roleplayed a female for an extended time and convinced a bunch of people that the character I was roleplaying was a real person


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  As I've said, I have successfully roleplayed a female for an extended time and convinced a bunch of people that the character I was roleplaying was a real person



It isn't at all as hard as people make it out to be. I don't understand the dificulty of switching your persona from male to female. Then again, I might be a mite bit biased in this department.

- Kemrain the Biased.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I want to see your next LEW character be a Wizard with a 12 Int.



 I won't play a Wizard in LEW because the lack of spells is extraordinarily annoying to me (in fact, you might say that the Wizard and Fighter classes are harmed the most by the fact that LEW allows so little material), so I choose to ignore it and play a Psion.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It isn't at all as hard as people make it out to be. I don't understand the dificulty of switching your persona from male to female. Then again, I might be a mite bit biased in this department.
> 
> - Kemrain the Biased.



 I know.  There was a thread a while back about males not being able to play female characters.  The people who said that they couldn't were just plain wrong, as far as I'm concerned.  I mean, I had people out of character use my character *as an example* of a female character that was played by a female and not a male when others brought up the fact that most female characters in MMOs are being played by males.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I know.  There was a thread a while back about males not being able to play female characters.  The people who said that they couldn't were just plain wrong, as far as I'm concerned.  I mean, I had people out of character use my character *as an example* of a female character that was played by a female and not a male when others brought up the fact that most female characters in MMOs are being played by males.



Hehehe. congratulations. You've discovered the joys of confusng people's ideas of gender. I enjoy doing that, as it's a rather trivial way to completely blow someone's mental image of you totally out of whack.  It's strange how important a person's sex is to us, especially americans.  It's a pity those gender threads get nasty so quickly. I love these ideas.

- Kemrain the Gendered.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I won't play a Wizard in LEW because the lack of spells is extraordinarily annoying to me (in fact, you might say that the Wizard and Fighter classes are harmed the most by the fact that LEW allows so little material), so I choose to ignore it and play a Psion.



My first character was a Fighter with only core material.  I think I can do it pretty well, and stay effective.  More material is handy, but I think Rogues are hurt more than Fighters are.


----------



## Knight Otu

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Knight Otu's LEW character Ashnar is LE. But he doesn't act like it.



Would be kind of risky in a CG-dominant party. But the evil thoughts are there, as well as small attempts at manipulation (with words, not spells). Maybe he'll have some time to torture Jezibel for info before you catch up.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah-hah.  Decpetive.  The character is just like the player!




Deceptive? Who, me? Nah.




Spoiler



*Increases Eskaron's CR by 1, and gives him a dwarf-bane weapon.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Deceptive? Who, me? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Increases Eskaron's CR by 1, and gives him a dwarf-bane weapon.*



  Oh, I must have been mistaken.



Spoiler



Trades his weapon for a dragon-bane longbow


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My first character was a Fighter with only core material.  I think I can do it pretty well, and stay effective.  More material is handy, but I think Rogues are hurt more than Fighters are.



 Well, there's more than enough for a level 1 Fighter.  But once you get to about level 4 or 6, you'll probably start hurting, depending on your concept.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hehehe. congratulations. You've discovered the joys of confusng people's ideas of gender. I enjoy doing that, as it's a rather trivial way to completely blow someone's mental image of you totally out of whack.  It's strange how important a person's sex is to us, especially americans.  It's a pity those gender threads get nasty so quickly. I love these ideas.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gendered.



 Yes, its quite amusing.  And I didn't even lie to them or anything.  I just roleplayed female because she was a female character and they made the assumptions.  Delicious irony


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Deceptive? Who, me? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Increases Eskaron's CR by 1, and gives him a dwarf-bane weapon.*



 I'm guessing Jdvn1 is a dwarf?  Also, why woudl a dragon want a dwarf-bane weapon...unless he was a half-dragon in disguise (assuming he isn't absurdly overpowered enough to have the right magic to shift forms)!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there's more than enough for a level 1 Fighter. But once you get to about level 4 or 6, you'll probably start hurting, depending on your concept.




Or propose some stuff.

Yeah, I know it looks like proposals take time. I'll see if I can do something against that.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Jdvn1 is a dwarf? Also, why woudl a dragon want a dwarf-bane weapon...unless he was a half-dragon in disguise (assuming he isn't absurdly overpowered enough to have the right magic to shift forms)!




Depends on the weapon, right? Some kind of Spiked "Gloves" fitting over the claws, maybe...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or propose some stuff.
> 
> Yeah, I know it looks like proposals take time. I'll see if I can do something against that.



 Yeah, if I wanted to play a Fighter (and I don't--don't worry ), I'd probably need to start proposing his level 3 feat as soon as he first found an adventure to have a hope of having it ready in time, even with the low rate of levelling that seems common.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Depends on the weapon, right? Some kind of Spiked "Gloves" fitting over the claws, maybe...



 Properly-sized Spiked Gauntlets generally do less damage than a dragon's claws though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there's more than enough for a level 1 Fighter.  But once you get to about level 4 or 6, you'll probably start hurting, depending on your concept.



I think I have feats planned out until at least 15 level or so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, its quite amusing.  And I didn't even lie to them or anything.  I just roleplayed female because she was a female character and they made the assumptions.  Delicious irony



Yum yum.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or propose some stuff.
> 
> Yeah, I know it looks like proposals take time. I'll see if I can do something against that.



How about a time limit for proposals?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Depends on the weapon, right? Some kind of Spiked "Gloves" fitting over the claws, maybe...



I'm glad you can't use the Draconomicon!


----------



## Kemrain

I'm having peolems with Trillian 3.  I used Trillian 1 Pro for years until one day I had a crashing bug with AIM. e1ven suggested that AIM changed their protocall and the old program would never work again. I switched to different, less good, more sucky programs for a while, until Trillian Pro meraculously worked again.  Thing is, I can't use TP at work, as it's a 'public' machine, and TP is a registered product.  So, I'm using Trillian 3 and I hate it. It doesn't flash in the taskbar, it forgets my contacts, or worse, forgets what protocall they use and freaks out.  You guys know of a batter program, or a way to make T3 stop sucking so poorly?

- Kemrain the Trillian User.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, if I wanted to play a Fighter (and I don't--don't worry ), I'd probably need to start proposing his level 3 feat as soon as he first found an adventure to have a hope of having it ready in time, even with the low rate of levelling that seems common.



Well, I've seen proposals take a week -- the popular ones probably average two.  I get the idea that a lot of the judges are worried something will accidentally be too powerful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Properly-sized Spiked Gauntlets generally do less damage than a dragon's claws though.



Unless they just increase damage, or work in a similar manner to the Battlegauntlet or whatever it's called, from ECS.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm having peolems with Trillian 3.  I used Trillian 1 Pro for years until one day I had a crashing bug with AIM. e1ven suggested that AIM changed their protocall and the old program would never work again. I switched to different, less good, more sucky programs for a while, until Trillian Pro meraculously worked again.  Thing is, I can't use TP at work, as it's a 'public' machine, and TP is a registered product.  So, I'm using Trillian 3 and I hate it. It doesn't flash in the taskbar, it forgets my contacts, or worse, forgets what protocall they use and freaks out.  You guys know of a batter program, or a way to make T3 stop sucking so poorly?
> 
> - Kemrain the Trillian User.



I've been sticking with Trillian 2.7-something.  Still works.

I still keep copies of Trillian 1.1 or something, and a lot of the older Trillians, because sometimes they come in handy.

Oh, but my brother uses Miranda, which is supposedly a decent program.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Unless they just increase damage, or work in a similar manner to the Battlegauntlet or whatever it's called, from ECS.



 Doesn't really make sense for a creature with a claw attack.  "I have razor-sharp claws stronger than steel, but if I wear a spikey gauntlet, I'll do more damage than if I use my claws"


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvy said:
			
		

> I've been sticking with Trillian 2.7-something.  Still works.
> 
> I still keep copies of Trillian 1.1 or something, and a lot of the older Trillians, because sometimes they come in handy.



2.7 works well? It doesn't "suxxorz"? I couldn't convince you to send a copy of the install file to kemrain at sq7 dot org, could I? I'd be grateful.. You'll be my hero.. Err.. More than now, I mean...

- Kemrain the Leech.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't really make sense for a creature with a claw attack.  "I have razor-sharp claws stronger than steel, but if I wear a spikey gauntlet, I'll do more damage than if I use my claws"



Well, he said gloves, not a gauntlet.







> Some kind of Spiked "Gloves" fitting over the claws, maybe...



  It wouldn't take away the use of the claws, but add more spikey goodness to his attack.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 2.7 works well? It doesn't "suxxorz"? I couldn't convince you to send a copy of the install file to kemrain at sq7 dot org, could I? I'd be grateful.. You'll be my hero.. Err.. More than now, I mean...
> 
> - Kemrain the Leech.



I don't have it with me -- the computer I use for my archives isn't connected to the 'net and I think is currently on the fritz.  I'll see what I can dig up, though.  Also, you can sometimes find older versions of programs on places online.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you can't use the Draconomicon!




Heh, I've used modified Twig Blights before, another DM used the Savage Species Feral template... as long as the stuff remains only in that adventure, minor bits from other sources might show up. Of course, that's pretty much restricted to monsters. But there's no need to worry about that. I won't use the Draconomicon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Also, I edited that post, Kemrain.  My brother likes Miranda.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, but my brother uses Miranda, which is supposedly a decent program.





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, I edited that post, Kemrain.  My brother likes Miranda.



 I tried Meranda. Hated it! Oh, it was foul. Doesn't want to do the basic things I want Trillian to do.

- Kemrain the hat of Miranda what knows no limit.

"Miranda: Makes a fine moon, but a lousey IM client."


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Heh, I've used modified Twig Blights before, another DM used the Savage Species Feral template... as long as the stuff remains only in that adventure, minor bits from other sources might show up. Of course, that's pretty much restricted to monsters. But there's no need to worry about that. I won't use the Draconomicon.



Well, the dwarf-bane spiked gloves will probably be bad enough.  And if you really wanted to kill us, it'd be a great wyrm red or something.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I tried Meranda. Hated it! Oh, it was foul. Doesn't want to do the basic things I want Trillian to do.
> 
> - Kemrain the hat of Miranda what knows no limit.



Have you tried Jabber?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I've seen proposals take a week -- the popular ones probably average two. I get the idea that a lot of the judges are worried something will accidentally be too powerful.




We may simply need judges. I've sent an e-mail to the other judges to that effect, naming 4 players that might be fitting (based on a few purely subjective criteria).


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Have you tried Jabber?



I haven't. I don't know much about it. It's "Not Trillian Pro" so, it has a big hurdle to cross.  Is it any good?

- Kemrain the Suspicious.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the dwarf-bane spiked gloves will probably be bad enough. And if you really wanted to kill us, it'd be a great wyrm red or something.




Great Force Wyrm.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv. said:
			
		

> I don't have it with me -- the computer I use for my archives isn't connected to the 'net and I think is currently on the fritz.  I'll see what I can dig up, though.  Also, you can sometimes find older versions of programs on places online.



Thanks! I'll get e1ven to look online. If he can find a copy of the install files, I'd be very happy.

- Kemrain the Weak in Google Fu.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> We may simply need judges. I've sent an e-mail to the other judges to that effect, naming 4 players that might be fitting (based on a few purely subjective criteria).



Hm, good point.  The number of judges should reflect the number of players.

Sounds like the House of Representatives.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I haven't. I don't know much about it. It's "Not Trillian Pro" so, it has a big hurdle to cross.  Is it any good?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspicious.



... Oh, Linux only, apparently.  Here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_instant_messengers

Wikipedia rox my sox.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Great Force Wyrm.



Well, as long as you use the ELH and not the Draconomicon...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, he said gloves, not a gauntlet. It wouldn't take away the use of the claws, but add more spikey goodness to his attack.



You'd have to be using either the spikes on the end of the gloves or the claws themselves, though. Its not as if the presence of the spikes on the end of a glove suddenly make your claws sharper as if you were a size larger or something


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, Linux only, apparently.  Here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_instant_messengers
> 
> Wikipedia rox my sox.



 As much as e1ven would like me to convert, I need Micro$oft for games. That and the "Linux Sluts" he had for a background a few years ago have turned me away from it.  I'm starting to dig OSX, though. One of my PC's (Player Characters, had to say it.) has a Powerbook, and it works out for her.

- Kemrain the Operated System.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'd have to be using either the spikes on the end of the gloves or the claws themselves, though.  Its not as if the presence of the spikes on the end suddenly make your claws sharper as if you were a size larger or something



Well, but more things tearing into your flesh at the same time hurts more.  Use both, you see.  Have you seen the Dragon's Teeth thing from the Draconomicon?  It's an item dragons use to enhance their bite attack -- it increases damage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> As much as e1ven would like me to convert, I need Micro$oft for games. That and the "Linux Sluts" he had for a background a few years ago have turned me away from it.  I'm starting to dig OSX, though. One of my PC's (Player Characters, had to say it.) has a owerbook, and it works out for her.
> 
> - Kemrain the Operated System.



That list might help, though.  More options to choose from.  I think most of them are for Windows.

Also, this will eventually be big:
http://www.hello.com/index.php


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvy said:
			
		

> Well, but more things tearing into your flesh at the same time hurts more.  Use both, you see.  Have you seen the Dragon's Teeth thing from the Draconomicon?  It's an item dragons use to enhance their bite attack -- it increases damage.



Only totally wussy whelps would use a thing like that! Not a _real_ dragon.. Pfft!

- Kemrain the Antagonistic.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> That list might help, though.  More options to choose from.  I think most of them are for Windows.
> 
> Also, this will eventually be big:
> http://www.hello.com/index.php



Thanks. I'll take a look.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Only totally wussy whelps would use a thing like that! Not a _real_ dragon.. Pfft!
> 
> - Kemrain the Antagonistic.



You don't want to insult the dragon that has that thing.

- Jdvn1 the Ouched.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'll take a look.
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative.



I'm biased to that last thing, though, because it's an awesome company.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm biased to that last thing, though, because it's an awesome company.



In what way?

- Kemrain the Inquisitive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In what way?
> 
> - Kemrain the Inquisitive.



It's owned by Google.  Google and Wikipedia are the two coolest things online.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> http://www.hello.com/index.php



Pity I don't have a lot of pics I want to send to people... ...h..

- Kemrain the Just Realising what this Means for Pr0n...


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Googlephile said:
			
		

> It's owned by Google.  Google and Wikipedia are the two coolest things online.



Truer words are rarely spoken, and this was typed, to boot!

- Kemrain the Agreeing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pity I don't have a lot of pics I want to send to people... ...h..
> 
> - Kemrain the Just Realising what this Means for Pr0n...



Well, it's deceptive because it's an instant messenger in disguise.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it's deceptive because it's an instant messenger in disguise.



What sort of protocall does it use? I inherantly dislike things not supprted by Trillian...

- Kemrain the Trillianophile.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't want to insult the dragon that has that thing.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Ouched.




You don't want to insult _any _dragon.

Unless you're a bit like Jack O'Neill.
"You dare mock me?" - "C'mon Baal, you should know. _Of course_ I dare mock you!"


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You don't want to insult _any _dragon.
> 
> Unless you're a bit like Jack O'Neill.
> "You dare mock me?" - "C'mon Baal, you should know. _Of course_ I dare mock you!"



Jack O'Neil is my *God*.

- Kemrain the Stargateophile.


----------



## Kemrain

Got kinda quiet, didn't it?

- Kemrain the Alone?


----------



## Knight Otu

O'Neil killed the Hiveaou'ld.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> O'Neil killed the Hiveaou'ld.



Well he's not my God anymore! Maybe Daniel Jackson.. He's way cuter, anyways...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Knight Otu

I couldn't tell. Besides, that guy dies so often...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I couldn't tell. Besides, that guy dies so often...



I think it's because his player keeps having to leave the game early.

- Kemrain the Convinced the TV Show is Based Off the RPG and Not the Other Way Around.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think it's because his player keeps having to leave the game early.
> 
> - Kemrain the Convinced the TV Show is Based Off the RPG and Not the Other Way Around.



But why always death? He could always have him take a quick jog to the Gate. Or get beamed away by the Asgard.

I bet there's some extra benefit to that ascencion thing. Wait, that means... Daniel Jackson's a munchkin!!


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But why always death? He could always have him take a quick jog to the Gate. Or get beamed away by the Asgard.
> 
> I bet there's some extra benefit to that ascencion thing. Wait, that means... Daniel Jackson's a munchkin!!



Well, duh! He was the first one to play with templates. He even got a long solo session with the GM while Quinn was on sceen. Total munchkin.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

I wish I had more friends, so I could play in a Stargate game. Bought the rulebook and everything, and then Sony bought MGM and turned down AEG's book deal, so they're not continuing the series. I was pissed.

- Kemrain the Disapointed.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You don't want to insult _any _dragon.
> 
> Unless you're a bit like Jack O'Neill.



 Or King Arthas.

"You dare enter my lair? I am Sapphiron, ancient servant of Malygos the Spell-Weaver! Explain yourselves!"
-The ancient dragon Sapphiron

"Sorry we don't have time to chat, great wyrm. We've come to murder you and steal whatever artifacts you've hoarded over the centuries."
-Arthas' reply

(From Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What sort of protocall does it use? I inherantly dislike things not supprted by Trillian...
> 
> - Kemrain the Trillianophile.



I'm not sure, but it might be its own thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You don't want to insult _any _dragon.



Well, unless you have a death wish.

In which case, there are probably better ways to die.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wish I had more friends, so I could play in a Stargate game. Bought the rulebook and everything, and then Sony bought MGM and turned down AEG's book deal, so they're not continuing the series. I was pissed.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disapointed.



I have some friends that wanted to play a Stargate game, but I don't roleplay Sci-Fi very much.  Not generally my cup of tea.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It isn't at all as hard as people make it out to be. I don't understand the dificulty of switching your persona from male to female. Then again, I might be a mite bit biased in this department.
> 
> - Kemrain the Biased.





The only ones that have probs with it are guys who turn their female characters into nothing more than chainmail bikini-wearing whores.   Which is just plain wrong, not to mention stupid!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know.  There was a thread a while back about males not being able to play female characters.  The people who said that they couldn't were just plain wrong, as far as I'm concerned.  I mean, I had people out of character use my character *as an example* of a female character that was played by a female and not a male when others brought up the fact that most female characters in MMOs are being played by males.




In text, anyone can be ambiguous. (and we're not talking about Kemrain here) Unless someone said what their gender was, we'd have no clue and assume male unless corrected otherwise.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hehehe. congratulations. You've discovered the joys of confusng people's ideas of gender. I enjoy doing that, as it's a rather trivial way to completely blow someone's mental image of you totally out of whack.  It's strange how important a person's sex is to us, especially americans.  It's a pity those gender threads get nasty so quickly. I love these ideas.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gendered.





I did that for about 2-3 years when I used to play a male ranger.... He got called "she" sooo many times, it became unfunny after awhile. The only one I didn't correct was the DM (for obvious reasons!). But it got to the point, with this one guy, that it might've become a brawl over the whole issue. My 5'6" half-elf ranger vs. his 6'4" human cleric....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think it's because his player keeps having to leave the game early.
> 
> - Kemrain the Convinced the TV Show is Based Off the RPG and Not the Other Way Around.





   

Bad things happen when you leave the game early.....  

People die....


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In text, anyone can be ambiguous. (and we're not talking about Kemrain here) Unless someone said what their gender was, we'd have no clue and assume male unless corrected otherwise.



 I'm happier if I assume everyone is a hot Asian female, whether or not they insist otherwise.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm happier if I assume everyone is a hot Asian female, whether or not they insist otherwise.



I like how you think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm happier if I assume everyone is a hot Asian female, whether or not they insist otherwise.




Leave your wet dreams outta this!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Leave your wet dreams outta this!



Or at least provide pictures!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In text, anyone can be ambiguous. (and we're not talking about Kemrain here) Unless someone said what their gender was, we'd have no clue and assume male unless corrected otherwise.



 Anyone could be ambiguous, but I was specifically trying to roleplay "female" in this case.  And it apparently worked.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or at least provide pictures!





 

And here we thought this was a no-Pr0n zone....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyone could be ambiguous, but I was specifically trying to roleplay "female" in this case.  And it apparently worked.




I guess so....   Since you fooled a few guys with the character....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess so....   Since you fooled a few guys with the character....



 Not only that, I fooled at least two females (the irl wife and gf of two of the people).  And it was something like 50-100 people; I was pretty active in the game at the time.  I'm always pretty active when I decide to do something


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not only that, I fooled at least two females (the irl wife and gf of two of the people).  And it was something like 50-100 people; I was pretty active in the game at the time.  I'm always pretty active when I decide to do something



 Reminds me of something. If you don't value your sanity and have an rpg.net account (or at least aren't too lazy to register one ), go here.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Reminds me of something. If you don't value your sanity and have an rpg.net account (or at least aren't too lazy to register one ), go here.



 <------Is lazy 



What was it about?


----------



## Darkness

Brief summary:



> *Originally posted by Theron:*
> 
> ... OK, so the short version of this is that someone made up some alternate identities and used them as sock-puppets on a mailing list for a very long time.
> 
> But here's the thing. Those IDs were very regular posters on a gaming board I used to frequent. KB and RB presented as a bit of an oddity, a happy, well-adjusted, committed, successful lesbian couple with a couple of kids. Their userpics seemed to indicate they were a bit better looking than one might hope, but when they posted pictures, they seemed to be consistent, as were their posting styles.
> 
> Of course, there was the seemingly inevitable bit of covert and overt droolage over "hawt lesbian gamer chicks", but it wasn't a common thing. On the boards, there was a group consensus that these people were who they presented themselves to be. And given that I've known people on line who are the children and grandchildren of fairly significant public figures, a couple of actors with screen credits, and a host of writerly types, these two weren't really any more improbable. They didn't attention-whore, particularly (one had a schtick of being perky and blonde, but her userpics seemed to bear this out). They participated in gaming discussions and off-topic conversations. Hell, one of them even apparently posted around these parts for a bit, though rarely.
> 
> "They" also befriended a good many of the regulars there. Over on that board right now, there's a tremendous sense of shell-shock. Some of the folks had "known" them for years. One mentioned how he'd gone through a rough patch about a year ago and spent many hours on IM talking to both of them about problems he was having in his life and marriage. All the while, talking to some guy from St. Louis who, for some reason, liked hiding behind two fictional women. And liked it so much he apparently went to great lengths to play out the deception. The guy who admin'ed the PBEM thought he'd actually talked on the phone with one of the women. Another person happened to be in St. Louis on business and was going to meet up with them for dinner, but one was sick and the other had to work late. But their cousin managed to come meet him.  ...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Brief summary:



 Yikes.  That's a step beyond what I was doing.  I created a character who was female and roleplayed her female.  She was clearly a character, however.  For instance, there were multiple countries in the game, and my character's country had been at war with another during the previous generation.  Her mother was killed in the war, and so she hated people from that country, and she showed it any time she met some.  I also played her as female.  Some people in the MMO didn't roleplay though.  They thought that I was actually female because my portrayal seemed realistic to them, I guess.  But its not like I told them that I was female IRL, like this guy did.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes.  That's a step beyond what I was doing.



 I know.  It's a couple steps beyond just about anything I've seen first-hand, effort-wise if nothing else. And I've seen a lot.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I know.  It's a couple steps beyond just about anything I've seen first-hand, effort-wise if nothing else. And I've seen a lot.



 Yeah, that does seem like a big effort.  Still is good proof to all those people in that thread who claimed that men can't roleplay women realistically though.


----------



## Darkness

Heh. I think part of the problem is that many role-players technically don't, well, _role-play_ very much (and/or very well, depending).
Not to say they necessarily _should_, mind - to each his own, after all.

If too many people you know are dedicated munchkins, rules lawyers, hack-and-slashers, "funny" kenders/malkavians/whatevers, extreme perverts, etc., your bad experiences might make you underestimate someone who's actually _good_ at role-playing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. I think part of the problem is that many role-players technically don't, well, _role-play_ very much (and/or very well, depending).
> Not to say they necessarily _should_, mind - to each his own, after all.
> 
> If too many people you know are dedicated munchkins, rules lawyers, hack-and-slashers, "funny" kenders/malkavians/whatevers, extreme perverts, etc., your bad experiences might make you underestimate someone who's actually _good_ at role-playing.



 That's certainly true.  However, some of the people on these boards who do seem to be roleplay-focused spoke out against cross-gender roleplay because they thought it couldn't be done effectively.


----------



## Darkness

Yeah. They either don't want to believe or just haven't seen it done well. It happens.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. They either don't want to believe or just haven't seen it done well. It happens.



 I suppose.  Its sad though.  Most of my best characters have been female.  For some reasons, recently, the ones that are male tend to annoy the other characters a lot more.  I guess the dashing and intelligent male who points out the truth annoys male characters more than the beautiful and intelligent female.  I tend to play as high Int as possible for every character unless I want to play something brutishly stupid for a fun change.  It makes it easier on me because I consider myself a pretty good roleplayer, but I'm not very good at playing dumber than myself with making it a caricature.  Its hard to get in the mind of slightly dumber people, I think, and just pretend that some of the connections that come to you instincively don't make sense anymore, but others do...


----------



## Darkness

Yeah. I know several (male) players whose male characters are often less interesting and more irritating than female ones. Even objectively so. I like to think it sometimes is due to laziness. Also, just because you're a guy doesn't mean you can play _any_ kind of guy well. At least, not without some effort.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. I know several (male) players whose male characters are often less interesting and more irritating than female ones. Even objectively so. I like to think it sometimes is due to laziness. Also, just because you're a guy doesn't mean you can play _any_ kind of guy well. At least, not without some effort.



 Well, many of my female characters do tend to be kinder and nicer than the males, which helps them be less irritating.  The stereotypical response to a kind, pretty girl expressing a difference of opinion seems to be dramatically different from that of a male in the same position; guess the male tends to get competitive hackles up or something.  

Also, it could just be that I can't play males without being annoying, but the players themselves generally seemed to be amused, even when their characters become enraged or obstinate, so I don't think its that.


----------



## Darkness

Yeah, from what you told me I think you likely generally play your characters in ways that don't annoy other players.

It's just that not all of my players always do. (Though they generally do; I fortunately got some very good players.) And some people I've known in the past were... far worse.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, from what you told me I think you likely generally play your characters in ways that don't annoy other players.
> 
> It's just that not all of my players always do. (Though they generally do; I fortunately got some very good players.) And some people I've known in the past were... far worse.



 I guess it comes from being a DM for all these years.  I get to find out what personalities make my players respond well, and which annoy them.  Like when I discovered that the all Neutral Good and Chaotic Good party who met with Bahamut looking for a scale, and he was a bit more-righteous-than-thou and asked them to defeat Tiamat first to prove themselves worthy, and then they went after Tiamat, who was amused, offered to help them beat down Bahamut for the scale they wanted, and then gave them all souvenirs and the gold to resurrect their party member that her guardians massacred, they were at that point willing to help her kill Bahamut, despite the fact that she was the Lawful Evil one...


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Brief summary:




Huh. 
I played on a social MUD - I used it to talk to my girlfriend (now wife) who I met in RL but who lived in a differernt city.  This mud had some quests and stuff, but many people came just for the society.  There were at least two weddings that came from that game, as well as an affair or two, and a LTR for two guys.   (I went to one of the weddings, and some of them came to mine) 
It had one guy who pretended to be female, and had faked up a sob story for attention.  People became motionally invested in her problems.  When he finally came clean he was shunned, then officialy banned when he reacted bitterly to the shunning.  

Contrastinly one of the two active adminstrators admitted that he was only pretending to be female, no one cared.  He just had very a maternal personality, and he was still the same after he let people know.


----------



## Steve Jung

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Steve Jung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knight Otu's LEW character Ashnar is LE. But he doesn't act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be kind of risky in a CG-dominant party. But the evil thoughts are there, as well as small attempts at manipulation (with words, not spells). Maybe he'll have some time to torture Jezibel for info before you catch up.
Click to expand...


At this point, Charlarn is pretty irritated with her. Not sure how much he'd complain.


----------



## Kemrain

Relatively quiet week in the Hive. Such a shame.  I am digging the gender discussion. Great topic.  I have an awsome group that has no problem playing believable female characters. Though we started with a group of male characters, we've ended up with a fully female party. Never intended for it to go that way, just sort of happened.  The other players don't have a problem portraying characters that are both female, and people at the same time. I'm prety lucky, given some of the responses to these threads in the past.

- Kemrain the Grateful.


----------



## Kemrain

I've mentioned it before, but it deserves to be brought up again.  My boyfriend one time made a persona for himself to use in a chatroom he and I both frequented. He made up a past for her, got her an AIM account, signed up a couple email addresses for her, and went to town.  'She' impressed everyone in the chatroom, making friends with the females and being begged for pics by the male members.  I thought I'd found a great new friend whom I could talk to about roleplaying stuff. She even sent me a little artist kit, when I told her that I was interested in learning how to draw.

A few days later while she and I were in the chatroom, in a private message, he told me the truth. She continued talking to the other people like nothing had happened.

I was pretty hurt. His persona came in another provate window and apologised for not being real. Turns out, he was a little hurt, too, because I'd seemed to like his persona more than him. He'd made her that way intentionally, a perfect match for me, but he was still a little hurt. It was a very wierd experience, and he promised to let me know in advance if he ever intended to do anything like that again.

He never told the others in the chat.

I still kinda miss Ari.

- Kemrain the a Little Depressed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Just got back from a performance!

What a weight has been lifted!  Yikes.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Performer? said:
			
		

> Just got back from a performance!
> 
> What a weight has been lifted!  Yikes.



A performance? Of what?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A performance? Of what?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



A clarinet performance.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Unclear said:
			
		

> A clarinet performance.



That you observed or that you participated in?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That you observed or that you participated in?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



I performed my clarinet.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I performed my clarinet.




In front of 50+ you said? Did it rock?


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> In front of 50+ you said? Did it rock?



I performed twice today, actually.  The first time was great, the second I messed up a bit but it was okay anyway.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I performed twice today, actually.  The first time was great, the second I messed up a bit but it was okay anyway.




Wow. I get so nervous when I do stuff like that; then afterwards it turns out nobody else notices the mistakes.

Did you play the same piece both times? Were you solo? Blam blam blam!


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Wow. I get so nervous when I do stuff like that; then afterwards it turns out nobody else notices the mistakes.
> 
> Did you play the same piece both times? Were you solo?



Yeah, same piece -- first I had a recital for a class then there was the Honors Recital an hour later.  I was more nervous for the Honors Recital, so I messed up.  Also, I had never played with that accompanist before and he started before I was ready and...  every performance has _something_ go wrong, y'know.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, same piece -- first I had a recital for a class then there was the Honors Recital an hour later.  I was more nervous for the Honors Recital, so I messed up.  Also, I had never played with that accompanist before and he started before I was ready and...  every performance has _something_ go wrong, y'know.




Yes, I do. That's one of the things that make performing interesting, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yes, I do. That's one of the things that make performing interesting, though.



Well, yeah.  You have to try not to sweat the small stuff, though.  Go, perform, leave.  That's the core.  If you realize your zipper was down the entire time, whatever.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Performer said:
			
		

> Well, yeah.  You have to try not to sweat the small stuff, though.  Go, perform, leave.  That's the core.  If you realize your zipper was down the entire time, whatever.



I'm glad things went pretty Ok.

So how many levels of Bard do you have?

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm glad things went pretty Ok.
> 
> So how many levels of Bard do you have?
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



Thanks!

None.  I don't waste my levels like that.    Perform is a class skills for other classes too -- and I can't use my performance for various effects.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Minmaxer said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> None.  I don't waste my levels like that.    Perform is a class skills for other classes too -- and I can't use my performance for various effects.



Perform is a class skill for other classes? Well, Rogue, but... Um.. Expert?  I understand not wasting your levels like that, but, I dunno..

- Kemrain the Munticlasser.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Appreciative said:
			
		

> Thanks!



Oh, you're most welcome.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Perform is a class skill for other classes? Well, Rogue, but... Um.. Expert?  I understand not wasting your levels like that, but, I dunno..
> 
> - Kemrain the Munticlasser.



And Monk.  I forget who, if anyone, else.

Watch out for my Sneak Attack!


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the sneaky said:
			
		

> And Monk.  I forget who, if anyone, else.
> 
> Watch out for my Sneak Attack!



 In the varient I play under, sneak Attack grants a bonus to hit and threat range, but, I'm not terribly worried.  ..I have consealment.

- Kemrain the.. "Monk?!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, you're most welcome.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Since this is _waaaay_ off topic, I'll put this in spoilers.  Kemrain: 



Spoiler



I hadn't been reading the defining moment thread, but I just wanted to mention that I understand where you're coming from.  My best friend through a large portion of my life had been keeping a secret from me for about three years -- that she was a she.  Same boat as you, it sounds.  I understand it takes a lot of courage to talk about, though, and even then it's tough because it's not something that's supposed to be public either.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In the varient I play under, sneak Attack grants a bonus to hit and threat range, but, I'm not terribly worried.  ..I have consealment.
> 
> - Kemrain the.. "Monk?!"



There are feats and spells to bypass concealment.  I'm not worried.  

Yeah, isn't that weird?  Monks.  Perform (Martial Art Trick)?


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Thoughtful said:
			
		

> Since this is _waaaay_ off topic, I'll put this in spoilers.



I appreciate it, JDiv. I feel for your friend. I hope her life is even easer than mine. I was hesitant to bring it up, but I decided I should, given the nature of the thread. It isn't the first time I've confided in these boards, and I'm pretty confident that everyone here accepts me for the messed up individual I am. I only wish the whole world could be as good as EN World.

- Kemrain the Grateful.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Monktastic said:
			
		

> Yeah, isn't that weird?  Monks.  Perform (Martial Art Trick)?



 Perform: Professional Wrestling?

- Kemrain the Stumped.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Sneaky Still said:
			
		

> There are feats and spells to bypass concealment.  I'm not worried.



 Could you give me an example?

- Kemrain the Consealed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I appreciate it, JDiv. I feel for your friend. I hope her life is even easer than mine. I was hesitant to bring it up, but I decided I should, given the nature of the thread. It isn't the first time I've confided in these boards, and I'm pretty confident that everyone here accepts me for the messed up individual I am. I only wish the whole world could be as good as EN World.
> 
> - Kemrain the Grateful.



I don't think that's messed up; it's a character quirk.  I'm the one that's messed up.  I'm a Math major who spends his spare time with stuff more related to History and Literature, and performs music on the side.  As well as a host of other non-Mathy hobbies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Perform: Professional Wrestling?
> 
> - Kemrain the Stumped.



Doesn't seem Lawful to me.  In Tae Kwon Do you have to learn these martial arts thingies, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Could you give me an example?
> 
> - Kemrain the Consealed.



Well, it depends on how you have your concealment.  There's Transdimensional Spell, there's... I don't have my books with me, but I'm pretty sure there are more.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Messed Up said:
			
		

> I don't think that's messed up; it's a character quirk.  I'm the one that's messed up.  I'm a Math major who spends his spare time with stuff more related to History and Literature, and performs music on the side.  As well as a host of other non-Mathy hobbies.



Ok. You've topped me. Wow.. You're a total freak-o... Heheh

I hardly think that what you're doing in life is messed up, JDiv. Music is very mathmatical.. I don't understand the idea of seperation of studies, but, I giess it works out.. You seem, on the whole, fairly normal. Except for your number of posts per day.. Do you *sleep*, man?!

- Kemrain the Faceious.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Aligned said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem Lawful to me.  In Tae Kwon Do you have to learn these martial arts thingies, though.



 Forms? Called Katas in Japanese martial arts. I did Shaolin Kenpo for a while, and I got to learn those things. Loved it to pieces, but I got too poor to do it oncem y mom stopped paying.

- Kemrain the Poverty Stricken.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Deconcealer. said:
			
		

> Well, it depends on how you have your concealment.  There's Transdimensional Spell, there's... I don't have my books with me, but I'm pretty sure there are more.



I can conceal myself in a variety of ways. Darkness, a Blur-like effect, the Hide skill... Concealment is great.  I just need a way to become incorporeal now..

- Kemrain the Unfortunately Corporeal


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I appreciate it, JDiv. I feel for your friend. I hope her life is even easer than mine. I was hesitant to bring it up, but I decided I should, given the nature of the thread. It isn't the first time I've confided in these boards, and I'm pretty confident that everyone here accepts me for the messed up individual I am. I only wish the whole world could be as good as EN World.
> 
> - Kemrain the Grateful.



 D'oh, I read the other thread, and now I finally figured out why little-Hive-neophyte-Rystil was always so puzzled about this Hive-insider "ambiguous" thing.

I apologise for all my incorrect past pronoun references.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok. You've topped me. Wow.. You're a total freak-o... Heheh
> 
> I hardly think that what you're doing in life is messed up, JDiv. Music is very mathmatical.. I don't understand the idea of seperation of studies, but, I giess it works out.. You seem, on the whole, fairly normal. Except for your number of posts per day.. Do you *sleep*, man?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Faceious.



I use Music for aesthetic value, not mathematical value.

At one point I was a Math/Physics/Engineering major with minors in Chemistry, Music, Philosophy, Psychology, and... I forget it all.  Needless to say, I have too many interests.

Sleep is overrated!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can conceal myself in a variety of ways. Darkness, a Blur-like effect, the Hide skill... Concealment is great.  I just need a way to become incorporeal now..
> 
> - Kemrain the Unfortunately Corporeal



Dispel Magic takes care of most of that very easily.  And the Spot skill.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> D'oh, I read the other thread, and now I finally figured out why little-Hive-neophyte-Rystil was always so puzzled about this Hive-insider "ambiguous" thing.
> 
> I apologise for all my incorrect past pronoun references.



I think Kemrain enjoys being ambiguous on the boards, though.  I'll continue to battle gendered pronouns.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> I think Kemrain enjoys being ambiguous on the boards, though.  I'll continue to battle gendered pronouns.



And you'll confinue to be my hero, JDiv.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> D'oh, I read the other thread, and now I finally figured out why little-Hive-neophyte-Rystil was always so puzzled about this Hive-insider "ambiguous" thing.
> 
> I apologise for all my incorrect past pronoun references.



It's okay, Rysti. I never mind. Especially since I can make a joke out of it. I appreciate your apology, but it's unnecessary. He, she, sie, it, I'm Kemrain. I don't mind any way it goes.

- Kemrain the Ambiguous.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's okay, Rysti. I never mind. Especially since I can make a joke out of it. I appreciate your apology, but it's unnecessary. He, she, sie, it, I'm Kemrain. I don't mind any way it goes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ambiguous.



 Wow, you wouldn't even mind "it" ?  That particular pronoun is very derogatory in English.  Even the asexual and otherwise not-male-or-female races I created in my Neospelljamming system generally prefer to be called "he" or "she" just so people don't get the subtle linguisitic tendency to treat them as subhuman beasts that "it" implies...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, you wouldn't even mind "it" ?  That particular pronoun is very derogatory in English.  Even the asexual and otherwise not-male-or-female races I created in my Neospelljamming system generally prefer to be called "he" or "she" just so people don't get the subtle linguisitic tendency to treat them as subhuman beasts that "it" implies...



I use "Kemrain."  Pronouns get messy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And you'll confinue to be my hero, JDiv.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



"JDiv" doesn't sound like a hero.  "Super JDiv"?  Hm, no.  "JDiv and the Mighty Wallabees"?  "JDiv and the Dire Bears"?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "JDiv" doesn't sound like a hero.  "Super JDiv"?  Hm, no.  "JDiv and the Mighty Wallabees"?  "JDiv and the Dire Bears"?



 How about JDivman?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I use "Kemrain."  Pronouns get messy.




But using he name gets clunky when you have to refer to that person several times. Everything has its disadvantages.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But using he name gets clunky when you have to refer to that person several times. Everything has its disadvantages.



 Don't be a pessimist; everything also has its advantages too!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "JDiv" doesn't sound like a hero. "Super JDiv"? Hm, no. "JDiv and the Mighty Wallabees"? "JDiv and the Dire Bears"?



Now you're confusing hero and Hero. You're Kemrain's hero, but not a Hero. You are, however, a Neutral, as previously already established.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't be a pessimist; everything also has its advantages too!



The glass is twice as large as it needs to be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The glass is twice as large as it needs to be.



 Yup, that's the beauty of being an engineer when the glass is half-full! (After all, if the glass was smaller, it could still fit all the water )


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How about JDivman?



Aww, and no sidekicks?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But using he name gets clunky when you have to refer to that person several times. Everything has its disadvantages.



Yes, but at least I don't have to use "it."  Kemrains have feelings too!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Now you're confusing hero and Hero. You're Kemrain's hero, but not a Hero. You are, however, a Neutral, as previously already established.



  I'm Neutral hero?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but at least I don't have to use "it."  Kemrains have feelings too!



 Not all Kemrains have feelings.  Don't stereotype them just based on the one you know


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, and no sidekicks?



 Your sidekick can be Kemrain, the Boy...err Girl....err Ambiguously-Gendered Wonder!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not all Kemrains have feelings.  Don't stereotype them just based on the one you know



The wonderful thing about being Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your sidekick can be Kemrain, the Boy...err Girl....err Ambiguously-Gendered Wonder!



But I was looking forward to the awkward animals!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about being Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.



 Like Tigger!  Hoo-hoo-hoo-hoo, 'T' 'I' double 'GUH' 'ER' !  

Anyways, why'd *you* use the plural then?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Like Tigger!  Hoo-hoo-hoo-hoo, 'T' 'I' double 'GUH' 'ER' !
> 
> Anyways, why'd *you* use the plural then?



Because I was referring to the species, not the individual?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because I was referring to the species, not the individual?



 Right, and I was saying not to generalise over the whole species just based on one--even if there's only one of the species, its still a racial stereotype (even if true )


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Right, and I was saying not to generalise over the whole species just based on one--even if there's only one of the species, its still a racial stereotype (even if true )



Fine.  Screw political correctness.  I choose to generalize the entire species based on the one.  I choose to use a true racial stereotype.  I am a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fine.  Screw political correctness.  I choose to generalize the entire species based on the one.  I choose to use a true racial stereotype.  I am a horrible, horrible person.



 As are all Jdvn1s, people who joined ENWorld on November 27, 2004, people born on January 23, and people from Texas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As are all Jdvn1s, people who joined ENWorld on November 27, 2004, people born on January 23, and people from Texas.



  I agree heartily.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I agree heartily.



 Heehee, glad we're in agreement.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about being Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.





That's probably a good thing...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's probably a good thing...



 Are you making fun of her?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fine.  Screw political correctness.  I choose to generalize the entire species based on the one.  I choose to use a true racial stereotype.  I am a horrible, horrible person.



 Eh, just resort to the use of statistics.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Eh, just resort to the use of statistics.



 There is a positive correlation between being Kemrain and ambiguity


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is a positive correlation between being Kemrain and ambiguity



Some people tend to forget that, alas.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you making fun of her?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Some people tend to forget that, alas.



 Well, my new plan, based on all the info, is to refer to him in a different way alternately between the pronouns I use to describe her.


----------



## Darkness

Also, we need to use more explanations for what "Jdvn1" stands for.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Also, we need to use more explanations for what "Jdvn1" stands for.



 Jittery Demons Victimise No One?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Eh, just resort to the use of statistics.



What, 100% of all Kemrains have feelings?  But there's always a percent error.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you making fun of her?



Her?  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?

(Thanks, Dark)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Her?  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?



 See my post below.  I'm switching pronouns around now


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, my new plan, based on all the info, is to refer to him in a different way alternately between the pronouns I use to describe her.



Him?  Her?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous? 







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See my post below. I'm switching pronouns around now



Dont' care.    Neither pronoun is permissable.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Him?  Her?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous? Dont' care.    Neither pronoun is permissable.



 Do you prefer 'it' ?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Also, we need to use more explanations for what "Jdvn1" stands for.



When I explained it before, it wasn't enough?   Some people have fun making stuff up, though.  And "Joy Division" is used by a couple people -- which surprises me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you prefer 'it' ?



Yes, but only because Kemrain put it on Kemrain's list of approved pronouns.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, one can really be tempted to have some fun with this thread and some EN World features.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, one can really be tempted to have some fun with this thread and some EN World features.....



Explain?


----------



## Angcuru

If we were to insert an explosive charge into a basketball and toss it in the air, would the resulting shrapnel deal lethal or subdual damage?


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If we were to insert an explosive charge into a basketball and toss it in the air, would the resulting shrapnel deal lethal or subdual damage?



Hm, we should set up an experiment to find out.

My guess is on lethal, but the shrapnel isn't the only thing doing damage.


----------



## Angcuru

Lets say that you're standing far enough away that the initial concussive blast isn't harmful.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Explain?




In another thread a poster sort of called me out.  THen I noticed on the who's on line section that he was reading this particular thread.  Now, if I were feeling more like an ass I'd complain and ridicule him here knowing he was reading it, but posting like I figured few would ever see it.


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Lets say that you're standing far enough away that the initial concussive blast isn't harmful.




How big an explosive charge?  If the parts from the basketball are traveling with enough force they wiull do some nasty damage.


----------



## Angcuru

What if we use an ooze instead of a basketball?


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> What if we use an ooze instead of a basketball?




well, then you don't have shrapnel but bits of acid flying every where.  And that would be lethal.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> In another thread a poster sort of called me out.  THen I noticed on the who's on line section that he was reading this particular thread.  Now, if I were feeling more like an ass I'd complain and ridicule him here knowing he was reading it, but posting like I figured few would ever see it.



 Why would someone call you out?  From all your many posts, I have yet to see one that was inflammatory, although I'll admit I am only a mere neophyte here, despite my Postcount.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why would someone call you out?  From all your many posts, I have yet to see one that was inflammatory, although I'll admit I am only a mere neophyte here, despite my Postcount.




He felt I called him a a bad DM.  

 He Said: Most GM's will be hard pressed to think of an interesting adventure in Aldis.   

I responded: If this is true, then most DMs are uncreative and shouldn't be running games.

thread is in the d20 system forum under the House rules and it is the Blue Rose thread if you are curious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Lets say that you're standing far enough away that the initial concussive blast isn't harmful.



Then I'd guess the shrapnel wouldn't be that bad, and only subdual damage if any.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> In another thread a poster sort of called me out.  THen I noticed on the who's on line section that he was reading this particular thread.  Now, if I were feeling more like an ass I'd complain and ridicule him here knowing he was reading it, but posting like I figured few would ever see it.



You're just too smart for us, Cro.


----------



## Angcuru

New Title Explanation - 

My sister and her friends are ginormous Matchbox 20 / Rob Thomas fans.  I happen to look a lot like Rob Thomas.  Every time her friends come over, they mistake me for him, and apparently this is reason for pouncing me.  I, for one, don't need regular pouncing by Jail Bait.  So just to clarify, I'm NOT Rob Thomas.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're just too smart for us, Cro.




how is that being smart?


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> New Title Explanation -
> 
> My sister and her friends are ginormous Matchbox 20 / Rob Thomas fans.  I happen to look a lot like Rob Thomas.  Every time her friends come over, they mistake me for him, and apparently this is reason for pouncing me.  I, for one, don't need regular pouncing by Jail Bait.  So just to clarify, I'm NOT Rob Thomas.



Do your sister's friends have some sort of learning disorder?  Do they keep forgetting you're not Rob Thomas?


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> New Title Explanation -
> 
> My sister and her friends are ginormous Matchbox 20 / Rob Thomas fans.  I happen to look a lot like Rob Thomas.  Every time her friends come over, they mistake me for him, and apparently this is reason for pouncing me.  I, for one, don't need regular pouncing by Jail Bait.  So just to clarify, I'm NOT Rob Thomas.




Are they either just dumb or are they using that as an excus to pounce on you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> how is that being smart?



Well, I don't know that everyone would have noticed that he was also online here.  Good Spot check, at least?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> He felt I called him a a bad DM.
> 
> He Said: Most GM's will be hard pressed to think of an interesting adventure in Aldis.
> 
> I responded: If this is true, then most DMs are uncreative and shouldn't be running games.
> 
> thread is in the d20 system forum under the House rules and it is the Blue Rose thread if you are curious.



 Well, its objectively true that someone who can't think of an interesting adventure in the Blue Rose setting should not be running a Blue Rose game (unless they just ditch the setting).  I can see how he might possibly have mistaken you for meaning: "You must be including yourself in that group, so I think you should just give up on running games because you aren't good enough" although that interpretation of your words is clearly misguided.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know that everyone would have noticed that he was also online here.  Good Spot check, at least?



 Yeah.  Heck, I can't even figure out how to check what threads people are watching, and I'm supposed to be the MIT Computer Guy


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know that everyone would have noticed that he was also online here.  Good Spot check, at least?




I like to use it to see who is reading what threads.  It is interesting to see what people are looking at.


----------



## Angcuru

Maybe it's both.  Depends on which one of her friends it is.  Her best friend comes over regularly, and does it just to annoy me. I'll just be sitting here typing or reading something and *pounce* over I go.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Heck, I can't even figure out how to check what threads people are watching, and I'm supposed to be the MIT Computer Guy




So, you going to that Time Machine party?


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Maybe it's both.  Depends on which one of her friends it is.  Her best friend comes over regularly, and does it just to annoy me. I'll just be sitting here typing or reading something and *pounce* over I go.




Kiss her.  Seriously, have fun at their expense and do something complete unexpected.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, its objectively true that someone who can't think of an interesting adventure in the Blue Rose setting should not be running a Blue Rose game (unless they just ditch the setting).  I can see how he might possibly have mistaken you for meaning: "You must be including yourself in that group, so I think you should just give up on running games because you aren't good enough" although that interpretation of your words is clearly misguided.





its a fun thread, everyone should read it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Heck, I can't even figure out how to check what threads people are watching, and I'm supposed to be the MIT Computer Guy



Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Angcuru

She's 14.  She _definitely_ doesn't look it, but she's 14.


----------



## Crothian

Angcuru said:
			
		

> She's 14.  She _definitely_ doesn't look it, but she's 14.




Doesn't matter.  I'm not saying kiss her like a girlfriend but give her a peck on the check or something.  Or make an off color remark after wards to embaress her or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, you going to that Time Machine party?



 I read about it in The Tech, but I'm all the way to the West on West Campus, and it was (it started 3 hours ago)at East Campus and the weather is really terrible (I can hear the howling of the wind and the pounding of the rain through my window, and its not a Kem-rain either).


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I read about it in The Tech, but I'm all the way to the West on West Campus, and it was (it started 3 hours ago)at East Campus and the weather is really terrible (I can hear the howling of the wind and the pounding of the rain through my window, and its not a Kem-rain either).




So, that would a be a no then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, that would a be a no then?



 Uh, ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden

So can non-Community-Supporters see what everyone is reading?

::wants to spy on people like Crothian::


----------



## Crothian

Probably not, I'm be a CS for so long I forget that all the cool things I can do not everyone shares.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some people have fun making stuff up, though.



 That'd be me.


----------



## Crothian

making stuff up is like part of the hobby though...no?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> making stuff up is like part of the hobby though...no?



 I would go so far as to say that its *most* of the hobby


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would go so far as to say that its *most* of the hobby




well, it really depends on how one goes about it.  I could not make up anything and still be a part of it using theings others have made up.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about being Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.



Thank heavens!

- Kemrain the Multiple.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Fine.  Screw political correctness.  I choose to generalize the entire species based on the one.  I choose to use a true racial stereotype.  I am a horrible, horrible person.



You can still be my hero, though.

- Kemrain the Correct, Politically.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, my new plan, based on all the info, is to refer to him in a different way alternately between the pronouns I use to describe her.



I can live with that.

- Kemrain the Pleased, and Annoyed Sie Missed Most of this Thread!


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I read about it in The Tech, but I'm all the way to the West on West Campus, and it was (it started 3 hours ago)at East Campus and the weather is really terrible (I can hear the howling of the wind and the pounding of the rain through my window, and its not a Kem-rain either).



I don't pound on windows. I knock politely.

- Kemrain the Wet.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you making fun of her?




Nope. Just stating that I don't think the world could handle another one....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is a positive correlation between being Kemrain and ambiguity




And Rystil gets the "Deanna Troi School of the Blatantly Obvious" certificate!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jittery Demons Victimise No One?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, 100% of all Kemrains have feelings?  But there's always a percent error.




There's always room for a margin of error...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> In another thread a poster sort of called me out.  THen I noticed on the who's on line section that he was reading this particular thread.  Now, if I were feeling more like an ass I'd complain and ridicule him here knowing he was reading it, but posting like I figured few would ever see it.




 

About like I had someone get pissy at me on another thread and nearly became the FIRST PERSON EVAR to end up on my ignore list because he was acting like a whole ass!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Angcuru said:
			
		

> What if we use an ooze instead of a basketball?




Did Croth piss in your corn flakes or something?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, then you don't have shrapnel but bits of acid flying every where.  And that would be lethal.




Now that we know Croth dips acid on a regular basis.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> He felt I called him a a bad DM.
> 
> He Said: Most GM's will be hard pressed to think of an interesting adventure in Aldis.
> 
> I responded: If this is true, then most DMs are uncreative and shouldn't be running games.
> 
> thread is in the d20 system forum under the House rules and it is the Blue Rose thread if you are curious.





I guess that hit too close to home....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Angcuru said:
			
		

> New Title Explanation -
> 
> My sister and her friends are ginormous Matchbox 20 / Rob Thomas fans.  I happen to look a lot like Rob Thomas.  Every time her friends come over, they mistake me for him, and apparently this is reason for pouncing me.  I, for one, don't need regular pouncing by Jail Bait.  So just to clarify, I'm NOT Rob Thomas.




Just keep tellin' yerself that....   

It's hard when you resemble someone famous...

My ex-boyfriend looked JUST like Sean Connery off the "Hunt For Red October" movie poster. And a friend of mine, add a beard onto him, resembles George Lucas, although not a strikingly as my ex did SC...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, it really depends on how one goes about it.  I could not make up anything and still be a part of it using theings others have made up.



 I didn't say that *you* had to make anything up, but somewhere along the line, there was a huge amount of "making up" process involved.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are they either just dumb or are they using that as an excus to pounce on you?




People can find ANY excuse to pounce on a guy.... resembling Rob Thomas is only a bonus, icing on the cake, if you will.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know that everyone would have noticed that he was also online here.  Good Spot check, at least?





With a +10 circumstance bonus for being a community supporter.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> With a +10 circumstance bonus for being a community supporter.



 No, I think being level 8 was enough to have enough ranks.  The problem is really that you get a -20 for not being a CS, so non-CSers can't possibly succeed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I like to use it to see who is reading what threads.  It is interesting to see what people are looking at.




HE'S A SPY! CAN WE BURN HIM!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You can still be my hero, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the Correct, Politically.
> 
> I can live with that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased, and Annoyed Sie Missed Most of this Thread!



 And the best part is that I can refer to you as you also in the second person , switching between all the possible pronouns except for 'it' because despite the fact that you've OKed that pronoun, I have too much respect for you (yes, even though you can't do math!) to use it.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About like I had someone get pissy at me on another thread and nearly became the FIRST PERSON EVAR to end up on my ignore list because he was acting like a whole ass!





Who was this?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Kiss her.  Seriously, have fun at their expense and do something complete unexpected.




That was plain stupid, Croth. He already said she was "jail bait". No need to land Rob Thomas in the slammer....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> HE'S A SPY! CAN WE BURN HIM!!!



 Well he turned me into a newt!  (What, I got better )


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now that we know Croth dips acid on a regular basis.....




and exactly how to you game?


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess that hit too close to home....




then somone needs to move.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I read about it in The Tech, but I'm all the way to the West on West Campus, and it was (it started 3 hours ago)at East Campus and the weather is really terrible (I can hear the howling of the wind and the pounding of the rain through my window, and its not a Kem-rain either).




Thank you, Mr. Data, for telling in 58 words "no"....


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't say that *you* had to make anything up, but somewhere along the line, there was a huge amount of "making up" process involved.





go back far enough, and everything has been made up


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So can non-Community-Supporters see what everyone is reading?
> 
> ::wants to spy on people like Crothian::




You're gonna need more than that big eyeball to do that....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> People can find ANY excuse to pounce on a guy.... resembling Rob Thomas is only a bonus, icing on the cake, if you will.




and yet no one pounces om my.....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was plain stupid, Croth. He already said she was "jail bait". No need to land Rob Thomas in the slammer....




kissing an underage person is not gainst the law


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> go back far enough, and everything has been made up



 Not everything.  Just most things.  At least, I'll admit, by my definition of 'making up' which involves a thought process and invention.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're gonna need more than that big eyeball to do that....





its not really a big eyeball, he's just over compensating


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not everything.  Just most things.  At least, I'll admit, by my definition of 'making up' which involves a thought process and invention.




all of reality was made up


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> all of reality was made up



 Well, our concept of reality was made up, as were all concepts.  But some actions and objects (albeit realising that the meaning of the words action and object, as well as the naming and distinction of said actions and objects were made up) were not, by my definition.  Maybe not yours, of course.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> and yet no one pounces om my.....




Kinda hard to pounce on an ooze... either you get absorbed or bounce off....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> its not really a big eyeball, he's just over compensating




Yup. It seems to be a "guy thing"...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. It seems to be a "guy thing"...



 So does that mean a big silver hand is a "girl thing" now?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, our concept of reality was made up, as were all concepts.  But some actions and objects (albeit realising that the meaning of the words action and object, as well as the naming and distinction of said actions and objects were made up) were not, by my definition.  Maybe not yours, of course.





dude, you're made up


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kinda hard to pounce on an ooze... either you get absorbed or bounce off....




no, easy to pounce...hard to survive


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> dude, you're made up



 I don't deny it.  I, Rystil Arden, am a figment in the imagination of a feverish MIT student, who himself may not even exist.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't deny it.  I, Rystil Arden, am a figment in the imagination of a feverish MIT student, who himself may not even exist.




Excellent, smithers....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Excellent, smithers....



 Yes, Mr. Bur...umm Ooze?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So does that mean a big silver hand is a "girl thing" now?




For a "tomboy", yup!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, easy to pounce...hard to survive




For the pouncer or the pouncee?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't deny it.  I, Rystil Arden, am a figment in the imagination of a feverish MIT student, who himself may not even exist.




A figment of SOMEONE'S dementia...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A figment of SOMEONE'S dementia...



 Maybe even yours!  (Cue the "Dun-Dun-Dun" big revelation music)


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For a "tomboy", yup!



 A "To*r*mboy," even.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe even yours!  (Cue the "Dun-Dun-Dun" big revelation music)




That was my grandpa, not me, who had that prob...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> A "To*r*mboy," even.




He wishes...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> A "To*r*mboy," even.



 ::*pun*ts Darkness away::


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He wishes...



 I was thinking of the avatar, not the poster of this name.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::*pun*ts Darkness away::



 *sends a swarm of cyberkillerbunnies after Rystil*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> *sends a swarm of cyberkillerbunnies after Rystil*



 *Is afraid of the bunnies because he first became an eidolon when killed by a common housecat, but then he remembers that he can just hide inside a host and hope the bunnies don't see him*


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> A "To*r*mboy," even.



Darkness to the rescue.

It had been a while since we had a pun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> *sends a swarm of cyberkillerbunnies after Rystil*



Ran out of Legendarydirepiratecyberninjakillerzombiebunnies?


----------



## megamania

goodness!  Jdvn1 I just took note of when you joined EN World and yet you have over 5000 posts!  Crothian has a contender for his throne!


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> goodness!  Jdvn1 I just took note of when you joined EN World and yet you have over 5000 posts!  Crothian has a contender for his throne!



 Heh, very true, but what about me.  Mention me too!  Please?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> goodness!  Jdvn1 I just took note of when you joined EN World and yet you have over 5000 posts!  Crothian has a contender for his throne!



Look at Rystil's info.  He's gonna pass me well before either of us think of getting half way to Crothian's count.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, very true, but what about me.  Mention me too!  Please?



Blast!  Foiled again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Look at Rystil's info.  He's gonna pass me well before either of us think of getting half way to Crothian's count.



 Looks like we were both thinking the same thing


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blast!  Foiled again.



 Guess great minds think alike?  But only one can be faster


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looks like we were both thinking the same thing



Yep.  I know that my ppd rate pales in comparison to yours.  50+?  Yikes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guess great minds think alike?  But only one can be faster



Or hits the "Submit Reply" button faster.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep.  I know that my ppd rate pales in comparison to yours.  50+?  Yikes.



 At least the second derivative of my posts seems to be levelling out to zero now   I'd have replied to Megamania even sooner, but I was somewhat busy making sure my PbP got 125 posts in the first two days.  Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or hits the "Submit Reply" button faster.



 Well, that's basically the same thing on ENWorld


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least the second derivative of my posts seems to be levelling out to zero now   I'd have replied to Megamania even sooner, but I was somewhat busy making sure my PbP got 125 posts in the first two days.  Wheeeeeee!



Sigh.  I wonder how much it'd drop if you couldn't post for one day.

And I'm checking up on my PbP stuff too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  I wonder how much it'd drop if you couldn't post for one day.
> 
> And I'm checking up on my PbP stuff too.



 My calculations say it would drop by about .6 after one day of not posting.

And I always check my PbPs, but that has never taken me nearly as long as posting 30 times in the IC Thread


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My calculations say it would drop by about .6 after one day of not posting.
> 
> And I always check my PbPs, but that has never taken me nearly as long as posting 30 times in the IC Thread



It doesn't take me that long on weekends, especially, but I'm also taking my time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It doesn't take me that long on weekends, especially, but I'm also taking my time.



 Taking your time is cool, I guess.  I wouldn't know.  I'm all about the reckless breakneck speeds of thought that are often inaccurate (although conversely I am a very slow and careful driver--no sense dying when you're an atheist!)


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Look at Rystil's info.  He's gonna pass me well before either of us think of getting half way to Crothian's count.




Is that thing hooked up to his brain directly?!?  Crazy...just crazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Taking your time is cool, I guess.  I wouldn't know.  I'm all about the reckless breakneck speeds of thought that are often inaccurate (although conversely I am a very slow and careful driver--no sense dying when you're an atheist!)



I take my time when I know I have plenty of time.  On the other hand, if there's a reason I'm doing something that takes thought, I'll go faster.

Like, I take tests really fast.  I play really fast games.  I drive pretty fast.  I type pretty fast.

If I'm shooting the breeze -- like how I approach EN World a lot of time -- I take my time.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that thing hooked up to his brain directly?!?  Crazy...just crazy.



/me agrees heartily.

I have slowed down my posting rate since I got on the second page.  I'm almost on the first, though...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I take my time when I know I have plenty of time.  On the other hand, if there's a reason I'm doing something that takes thought, I'll go faster.
> 
> Like, I take tests really fast.  I play really fast games.  I drive pretty fast.  I type pretty fast.
> 
> If I'm shooting the breeze -- like how I approach EN World a lot of time -- I take my time.



 I consider ENWorld like a game (especially PbP), and I play it fast to give other people more stuff to do.  Hmm...Does that mean I'm looking at it the wrong way?


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Taking your time is cool, I guess.  I wouldn't know.  I'm all about the reckless breakneck speeds of thought that are often inaccurate (although conversely I am a very slow and careful driver--no sense dying when you're an atheist!)




now that is humorous


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that thing hooked up to his brain directly?!?  Crazy...just crazy.



 Naw.  Just dedicate 26 minutes a day to ENWorld and technically its possible for you to match my PPD too


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I consider ENWorld like a game (especially PbP), and I play it fast to give other people more stuff to do.  Hmm...Does that mean I'm looking at it the wrong way?



You can look at it how you want -- there's no "correct" way.  I type how I talk, though, so I have a conversation mentality, maybe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> /me agrees heartily.
> 
> I have slowed down my posting rate since I got on the second page.  I'm almost on the first, though...



 Ah see, but I'm stuck in the unglorious middle of the third page.  Yeah I know I was mentioning barely being at the bottom of the fifth last week.  So sue me


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I consider ENWorld like a game (especially PbP), and I play it fast to give other people more stuff to do.  Hmm...Does that mean I'm looking at it the wrong way?




If you are having fun and no one is hurt-   go faster!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw.  Just dedicate 26 minutes a day to ENWorld and technically its possible for you to match my PPD too



Not impossible.


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> now that is humorous



 I'm usually trying to provoke a good laugh.  Unfortunately, online, sometimes people respond with snarling curses instead.  Stupid -10 to Sense Motive over the internet


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can look at it how you want -- there's no "correct" way.  I type how I talk, though, so I have a conversation mentality, maybe.



 I type like I talk too.  I guess I just talk too fast?


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw.  Just dedicate 26 minutes a day to ENWorld and technically its possible for you to match my PPD too




I am using a modem with phone wires from the 60's.  It can take a minute just to reach my homepage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm usually trying to provoke a good laugh.  Unfortunately, online, sometimes people respond with snarling curses instead.  Stupid -10 to Sense Motive over the internet



Happy Mother's Day you mother f--... yeah.


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> If you are having fun and no one is hurt-   go faster!



 I think I may have burned out our poor PbP moderator via PbP Addiction.  He posted almost as many times as I did, and that's well above his average, because he couldn't wait to see what happened to his character next.  So I guess I am hurting someone....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I type like I talk too.  I guess I just talk too fast?



Maybe so?  Then again, probably depends on the situation.


----------



## megamania

that's happy father's day.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I am using a modem with phone wires from the 60's.  It can take a minute just to reach my homepage.



Go post to the other thread!  I want to know if I can use a character!


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> I am using a modem with phone wires from the 60's.  It can take a minute just to reach my homepage.



 I guess the connection speed's a perk of being at MIT.  That and the vast amounts of free time


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I may have burned out our poor PbP moderator via PbP Addiction.  He posted almost as many times as I did, and that's well above his average, because he couldn't wait to see what happened to his character next.  So I guess I am hurting someone....



That's a good hurt, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe so?  Then again, probably depends on the situation.



 Maybe.  Its a good way to get your point across before people get bored though


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I may have burned out our poor PbP moderator via PbP Addiction.  He posted almost as many times as I did, and that's well above his average, because he couldn't wait to see what happened to his character next.  So I guess I am hurting someone....




some pain is good.  Just ask any believer of lovitor (sp) the FR goddess of pain


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe.  Its a good way to get your point across before people get bored though



It's also easier to tune out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a good hurt, though.



 I'm worried though.  With all the emotional investment he is putting into these characters (at least I'm guessing he is), will my plot twist be too painful.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm worried though.  With all the emotional investment he is putting into these characters (at least I'm guessing he is), will my plot twist be too painful.....



That's what makes a game interesting, though!


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> some pain is good.  Just ask any believer of lovitor (sp) the FR goddess of pain



 In my opinion, they should all convert to the worship of the lovely Sharess


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what makes a game interesting, though!



 I suppose.  I know I wasn't mad at Full Metal Alchemist even as it proved 8 days ago to be the only TV show ever to cause me a catharsis that almost made me cry...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's also easier to tune out.



 I know.  I try to be courteous when it comes to people too polite to tell me to stop talking by making it easier for them to ignore me if they wish


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know.  I try to be courteous when it comes to people too polite to tell me to stop talking by making it easier for them to ignore me if they wish



*looks at Rystil expectantly...*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *looks at Rystil expectantly...*



 Expecting me to stop?  Don't worry, I won't!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Expecting me to stop?  Don't worry, I won't!





Of course I didnt' expect you to stop.  Your stopping would something more like an earthquake.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course I didnt' expect you to stop.  Your stopping would something more like an earthquake.



 Hmm...the grammar has confuzzled me.  I think you are comparing my unstoppability to an earthquake here?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...the grammar has confuzzled me.  I think you are comparing my unstoppability to an earthquake here?



Hm, that's because I missed a word.  "... would take something..."


----------



## megamania

In California or Vermont?  a 3.1 was a big deal for us.  Most californians wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that thing hooked up to his brain directly?!?  Crazy...just crazy.



 May bee eye have a pro gram that type sass eye toucan digest havoc sell ant dick shun?


----------



## megamania

The mind is far faster than the hand


well for some folk anyway


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, that's because I missed a word.  "... would take something..."



 Ohhhhhh.  I thought the missing word was "be"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> May bee eye have a pro gram that type sass eye toucan digest havoc sell ant dick shun?


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> May bee eye have a pro gram that type sass eye toucan digest havoc sell ant dick shun?




looks like some code porno sites use to avoid censors....not that visit porn sites....


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> looks like some code porno sites use to avoid censors....not that visit porn sites....



 No, I was trying to make a joke here.  It was a mismash using homonyms of "Maybe I have a program that types as I talk and I just have excellent diction"


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> The mind is far faster than the hand
> 
> 
> well for some folk anyway



I take pills because my mind is slower than it's supposed to be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh.  I thought the missing word was "be"



To be or not to be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I take pills because my mind is slower than it's supposed to be.



 I don't.  I like to think that my mental state is always as much under my own control as it can be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I was trying to make a joke here.  It was a mismash using homonyms of "Maybe I have a program that types as I talk and I just have excellent diction"



Those programs really suck, don't they?  Bleh.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To be or not to be.



 That is the question...
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause: there's the respect
That makes calamity of so long life;
For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
The pangs of despised love, the law's delay,
The insolence of office and the spurns
That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscover'd country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?
Thus conscience does make cowards of us all;
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pith and moment
With this regard their currents turn awry,
And lose the name of action.--Soft you now!
The fair Ophelia! Nymph, in thy orisons
Be all my sins remember'd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't.  I like to think that my mental state is always as much under my own control as it can be.



Well, it makes a difference when you have an important gland that stops working.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Those programs really suck, don't they?  Bleh.



 I wouldn't know.  I was just pretending to use one; don't have one myself


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it makes a difference when you have an important gland that stops working.



 Absolutely.  It just creeps me out unnecessarily I guess.  I don't even like the knock-out stuff before an operation...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That is the question...
> Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
> The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
> Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
> And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
> No more; and by a sleep to say we end
> The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
> That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
> Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
> To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
> For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
> When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
> Must give us pause: there's the respect
> That makes calamity of so long life;
> For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
> The oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely,
> The pangs of despised love, the law's delay,
> The insolence of office and the spurns
> That patient merit of the unworthy takes,
> When he himself might his quietus make
> With a bare bodkin? who would fardels bear,
> To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
> But that the dread of something after death,
> The undiscover'd country from whose bourn
> No traveller returns, puzzles the will
> And makes us rather bear those ills we have
> Than fly to others that we know not of?
> Thus conscience does make cowards of us all;
> And thus the native hue of resolution
> Is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought,
> And enterprises of great pith and moment
> With this regard their currents turn awry,
> And lose the name of action.--Soft you now!
> The fair Ophelia! Nymph, in thy orisons
> Be all my sins remember'd.



I don't have all of that memorized.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't have all of that memorized.



 I played Hamlet a few years ago.  It was fun.  Best part I've ever played, before or since.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know.  I was just pretending to use one; don't have one myself



I've used one once.  It wasn't as bad as you say, but not much better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I played Hamlet a few years ago.  It was fun.  Best part I've ever played, before or since.



You said you type like you talk.  Would you have recited the whole thing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've used one once.  It wasn't as bad as you say, but not much better.



 I'm not really meaning to diss them.  I just thought it was a fun idea to think up some really crazy sound-alikes and see what people thought of it...heehee "toucan digest havoc"


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I was trying to make a joke here.  It was a mismash using homonyms of "Maybe I have a program that types as I talk and I just have excellent diction"




still think it looks like code.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You said you type like you talk.  Would you have recited the whole thing?



 Yep, and people would have begged me to stop, as usual, and then remembered never, ever to start the monologue again   (OK, I don't *always* do it, but sometimes, and people do start groaning sometimes, but I'm a member of the "Shakespeare Ensemble" so meh !)


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> still think it looks like code.....



 A secret message or programming code?  Sorry, but I've gotten to the point in my life where people talking to me and saying "code" usually mean programming code, so I have to ask


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, looks like the one thing short of an earthquake that is bound to stop me has caught up with me...Hypnos, brother of Thanatos...To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream...


----------



## megamania

heh...its like 2:30 am.  I was susposed to type up my Eberron Storyhours and make a plot structure pyramid for the Eberron PbP.   Maybe tommorrow.


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, looks like the one thing short of an earthquake that is bound to stop me has caught up with me...Hypnos, brother of Thanatos...To die, to sleep;
> To sleep: perchance to dream...




ditto here.  The wife will be waking up soon.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't have all of that memorized.



 Me neither, though I _do_ have some stuff in German memorized, e.g. some of Schiller's ballads.

"Die Kraniche des Ibykus" and "Die Bürgschaft," for example. Good stuff, both about ancient Greeks.

A bit of Goethe, too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Me neither, though I _do_ have some stuff in German memorized, e.g. some of Schiller's ballads.
> 
> "Die Kraniche des Ibykus" and "Die Bürgschaft," for example. Good stuff, both about ancient Greeks.
> 
> A bit of Goethe, too.



 Ancient Greeks are cool.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ancient Greeks are cool.





only the ones in the ground


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Me neither, though I _do_ have some stuff in German memorized, e.g. some of Schiller's ballads.
> 
> "Die Kraniche des Ibykus" and "Die Bürgschaft," for example. Good stuff, both about ancient Greeks.
> 
> A bit of Goethe, too.



I am _so_ tired of Goethe.  I had to read eight different versions of Faust for one class.  Blech.


----------



## megamania

Welcome everyone.  I'm back from the store and errands.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I am _so_ tired of Goethe.  I had to read eight different versions of Faust for one class.  Blech.



 Faust is cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Faust is cool.



Yes, but having to read it over and over again is annoying.


----------



## megamania

Anything that requires being read over and over would get under my skin.


----------



## megamania

Congrats Jdvn1  you made the cut as the sixth player for THE CHAOS EFFECT


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but having to read it over and over again is annoying.



 When that happens, I just read it once and pretend to read it the other times, even if the other times are years later, though I imagine that wouldn't have worked as well here.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Anything that requires being read over and over would get under my skin.




don't most RPGs require this?


----------



## megamania

Read once, take notes and use a hi-liter.  3rd to 100th time I just skim or make it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't most RPGs require this?



 I don't think so.  I'm pretty good about only reading them once.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  I'm pretty good about only reading them once.



 Same here.

I think it depends on the reader, as well as the material in question. E.g., some people love reading lots of crunch, while others prefer flavorful background information. (I like both, assuming it's useful to me.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Same here.
> 
> I think it depends on the reader, as well as the material in question. E.g., some people love reading lots of crunch, while others prefer flavorful background information. (I like both, assuming it's useful to me.)



 I agree with that; I like both and I liked them mixed around together.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When that happens, I just read it once and pretend to read it the other times, even if the other times are years later, though I imagine that wouldn't have worked as well here.



It was all in one semester.  And I was a bunch of different versions, so we had to show how the differences were significant.  You can pretend some of the time, but not all of the time.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Congrats Jdvn1  you made the cut as the sixth player for THE CHAOS EFFECT



w00t

That's a crazy character I idea I got a week ago but didn't take seriously.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was all in one semester.  And I was a bunch of different versions, so we had to show how the differences were significant.  You can pretend some of the time, but not all of the time.



 Yes, I figured as much from the context clues that the differences were the key to the analysis, which is why I said I imagined it wouldn't work.  That blows!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About like I had someone get pissy at me on another thread and nearly became the FIRST PERSON EVAR to end up on my ignore list because he was acting like a whole ass!



As opposed to what? A half ass?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil said:
			
		

> And the best part is that I can refer to you as you also in the second person , switching between all the possible pronouns except for 'it' because despite the fact that you've OKed that pronoun, I have too much respect for you (yes, even though you can't do math!) to use it.



Why thank you. While I don't have that connotation with 'It' that you do, that you do, and don't, is appreciated.

- Kemrain the Pronoun.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Well, our concept of reality was made up, as were all concepts.



I'm made up!?

- Kemrain the Concept, or so Says JDiv.



			
				Rysti said:
			
		

> I consider ENWorld like a game (especially PbP), and I play it fast to give other people more stuff to do.  Hmm...Does that mean I'm looking at it the wrong way?



I appreciate that, given my 3 posts rule.

- Kemrain the Lawful?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I figured as much from the context clues that the differences were the key to the analysis, which is why I said I imagined it wouldn't work.  That blows!



I'm sure, one day, I won't have such a deep-seated ire for Faust.  Until then, he can go to hell!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> As opposed to what? A half ass?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



There wasn't supposed to be that 'w' in Darth's post.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> I'm sure, one day, I won't have such a deep-seated ire for Faust.  Until then, he can go to hell!



Not to be teh stupid, but.. Who is Faust?

- Kemrain teh Ignorant.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There wasn't supposed to be that 'w' in Darth's post.



 Oh...


...I don't get it.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm made up!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Concept, or so Says JDiv.



It's Descartes.  Reality is only our imagination.  The only truth is that I exist.  Concepts are made up and so are we.  Sure, Descartes didn't take it there, but that's the logical extension.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not to be teh stupid, but.. Who is Faust?
> 
> - Kemrain teh Ignorant.



Faust is a character from the story of Faust.


Ever heard of the 'sell your soul to the devil' idea?  That's Faust.  He sold his soul to the devil in exchange for, basically, lots of power.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh...
> 
> 
> ...I don't get it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Try reading it backwards.

Maybe it's a palindrome!  I didn't check, did you?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not to be teh stupid, but.. Who is Faust?
> 
> - Kemrain teh Ignorant.



He's basically a brilliant scholar who sold his soul to the devil for ultimate knowledge and magical powers. However, he squandered his powers performing cheap tricks on people (although he did conjure up Helen of Troy once!) and then his soul became forfeit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's basically a brilliant scholar who sold his soul to the devil for ultimate knowledge and magical powers. However, he squandered his powers performing cheap tricks on people (although he did conjure up Helen of Troy once!) and then his soul became forfeit.



Well, the point wasn't that he squandered his powers, it's just that it was fleeting.  He could've done amazing stuff all the time and it wouldn't have made a difference.  And I believe he conjured up Helen of Troy more than once; it was just displayed once.  They got it on a few times.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> I was thinking of the avatar, not the poster of this name.




 

That avatar's gotten me in more trouble.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Taking your time is cool, I guess.  I wouldn't know.  I'm all about the reckless breakneck speeds of thought that are often inaccurate (although conversely I am a very slow and careful driver--no sense dying when you're an atheist!)




Ahhh... the recklessness of youth...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the point wasn't that he squandered his powers, it's just that it was fleeting.  He could've done amazing stuff all the time and it wouldn't have made a difference.  And I believe he conjured up Helen of Troy more than once; it was just displayed once.  They got it on a few times.



 Sure, that was the point, but it just makes it even sadder that he didn't do great things.  I would consider it worth it, for instance, for one man to sacrifice himself to find a cure for cancer, AIDS, etc, end the starvation and civil wars across the world, and help people learn to live together in tolerance and love...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ahhh... the recklessness of youth...



 I'm not *that* young anymore


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, that was the point, but it just makes it even sadder that he didn't do great things.  I would consider it worth it, for instance, for one man to sacrifice himself to find a cure for cancer, AIDS, etc, end the starvation and civil wars across the world, and help people learn to live together in tolerance and love...



I think that's because you're an atheist.  

I dont' think he cared about any of that stuff, though.  The original intent was selfish.  He only cared about number 1.  He thought that he could be so powerful as to save himself in the end, too.

His scholarliness combined with hubris was his downfall.  He thought he could outsmart death and Satan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not *that* young anymore



Youth is a state of mind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw.  Just dedicate 26 minutes a day to ENWorld and technically its possible for you to match my PPD too





You too can have a higher PPD in just 26 minutes a day! Rystil will tell you how in a, you guessed it, 26 minute infomercial!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can look at it how you want -- there's no "correct" way.  I type how I talk, though, so I have a conversation mentality, maybe.




Re: he talks to himself.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, that was the point, but it just makes it even sadder that he didn't do great things.  I would consider it worth it, for instance, for one man to sacrifice himself to find a cure for cancer, AIDS, etc, end the starvation and civil wars across the world, and help people learn to live together in tolerance and love...



 Like the Devil would let *that* happen!

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You too can have a higher PPD in just 26 minutes a day! Rystil will tell you how in a, you guessed it, 26 minute infomercial!





Now, for three easy payments of $49.99...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah see, but I'm stuck in the unglorious middle of the third page.  Yeah I know I was mentioning barely being at the bottom of the fifth last week.  So sue me




Awwww...... poor wittle Rystil..... stuck in the middle of the third page....... awww...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think that's because you're an atheist.
> 
> I dont' think he cared about any of that stuff, though.  The original intent was selfish.  He only cared about number 1.  He thought that he could be so powerful as to save himself in the end, too.
> 
> His scholarliness combined with hubris was his downfall.  He thought he could outsmart death and Satan.



 Isn't the concept I bring up fundamental to a certain majour world religion though (i.e. one man sacrifices himself to save all)?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm usually trying to provoke a good laugh.  Unfortunately, online, sometimes people respond with snarling curses instead.  Stupid -10 to Sense Motive over the internet





::sends snarling curses Rystil's way::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I type like I talk too.  I guess I just talk too fast?




More like: too proliferate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::sends snarling curses Rystil's way::



 Aww man, not again!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Awwww...... poor wittle Rystil..... stuck in the middle of the third page....... awww...



Rystil was at the top of that page last I checked.  He might be on the second now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isn't the concept I bring up fundamental to a certain majour world religion though (i.e. one man sacrifices himself to save all)?



Not exactly.  The one man defeats death and has eternal life.  There's more to it than meets the eye.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I am using a modem with phone wires from the 60's.  It can take a minute just to reach my homepage.





And an hour to actually VIEW it!   

Been there, done that. Got tired of eating waaaay too many Snickers bars (Not going anywhere for awhile? grab a Snickers!)


That's why I got broadband!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aww man, not again!



Now with the new lemon-scented Snarling-Curse-B-Gon...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like: too proliferate.



 Stephen King will tell you that you can't be too proliferate!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Stephen King will tell you that you can't be too proliferate!



But the key is: Is he right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rystil was at the top of that page last I checked.  He might be on the second now.



 No, there are people with 4300 on the third page, if I recall correctly.  It should be a week before I make second.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Happy Mother's Day you mother f--... yeah.





Err... what he said!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, there are people with 4300 on the third page, if I recall correctly.  It should be a week before I make second.



... Less than a week, probably.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I may have burned out our poor PbP moderator via PbP Addiction.  He posted almost as many times as I did, and that's well above his average, because he couldn't wait to see what happened to his character next.  So I guess I am hurting someone....




Or ruining him..... trying to see who's got less of a life....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not exactly.  The one man defeats death and has eternal life.  There's more to it than meets the eye.



 Well but he does give up a sacrifice.  I think the key is that there is supposedly a sacrifice.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or ruining him..... trying to see who's got less of a life....



 Ruining is a kind of hurting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> some pain is good.  Just ask any believer of lovitor (sp) the FR goddess of pain




Loviatar

Of whom Megamania is a devout worshiper....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's also easier to tune out.




Just like the annoying little bungholes at work..... they get tuned out if they get to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Less than a week, probably.



 51 PPD * 6 days, so nearly a week.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well but he does give up a sacrifice.  I think the key is that there is supposedly a sacrifice.



But you're simplifying it too much.  It's like saying Physics is the same as Psychology because they're both a science.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm worried though.  With all the emotional investment he is putting into these characters (at least I'm guessing he is), will my plot twist be too painful.....




If it's inspired by Loviatar, then it's entirely possible.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 51 PPD * 6 days, so nearly a week.



Last I checked that number is rising, though...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Loviatar
> 
> Of whom Megamania is a devout worshiper....



 Of course.  Haven't you read his thread about Story Hour addiction?  Pure masochism!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In my opinion, they should all convert to the worship of the lovely Sharess




Like you have time to worship with all the posting you do here...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But you're simplifying it too much.  It's like saying Physics is the same as Psychology because they're both a science.



 Psychology isn't a science, its a Humanities class .  Neuroscience is a science, and its a lot like Biology.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> May bee eye have a pro gram that type sass eye toucan digest havoc sell ant dick shun?




Learned typing from Crothian?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> The mind is far faster than the hand
> 
> 
> well for some folk anyway




Yup. Especially when one has to edit typos while typing...


----------



## Kemrain

I'm only around the middle of page 9. But, still, until a few months ago I was down about 20 paes from here.  I'm making a name for myself. A very ambiguous name.

- Kemrain the Proud.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Psychology isn't a science, its a Humanities class .  Neuroscience is a science, and its a lot like Biology.



Psychology is formally a science. "The science that deals with mental processes and behavior."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like you have time to worship with all the posting you do here...



 I told you; I can technically post 51 posts in a day if I spend at least 26 minutes here every day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm only around the middle of page 9. But, still, until a few months ago I was down about 20 paes from here.  I'm making a name for myself. A very ambiguous name.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.



 Very *very* ambiguous!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm only around the middle of page 9. But, still, until a few months ago I was down about 20 paes from here.  I'm making a name for myself. A very ambiguous name.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.



It gets harder as you get closer to 1.  Like, Crothian is still trying to hit 0...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I told you; I can technically post 51 posts in a day if I spend at least 26 minutes here every day.



I get the idea you spend more than 26 minutes a day here.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Psychology is formally a science. "The science that deals with mental processes and behavior."



 There are a few things that some people call sciences that are not.  Many aspects of Psychology are examples.  They are instead Social Sciences, which is something else entirely.  There are Neuroscience topics that are science though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> looks like some code porno sites use to avoid censors....not that visit porn sites....





That's Rystil's "hobby": searching out pr0n sites and claiming he's only looking at the code....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There are a few things that some people call sciences that are not.  Many aspects of Psychology are examples.  They are instead Social Sciences, which is something else entirely.  There are Neuroscience topics that are science though.



I said it's formally a science.  They're both based on scientific study and experimentation.

You can disagree with the dictionary all you want, though.  

Also: Every psychologist I've ever met would disagree with you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I take pills because my mind is slower than it's supposed to be.





Pills to speed up the "speed of thought"? Are those legal?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get the idea you spend more than 26 minutes a day here.



 Well my secret is that, other than my Hivemind time when I am actually devoting time to ENWorld, I get my other posts by working on assignments while getting e-mail notifications of all my games, then responding to them in the middle of workinf.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To be or not to be.




Shakespeare is best in the original Klingon!


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> It gets harder as you get closer to 1.  Like, Crothian is still trying to hit 0...



Trying like there's no tomorrow!

- Kemrain the 258th, if My Counting isn't Off.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pills to speed up the "speed of thought"? Are those legal?



Well, it's indirect.  But I defy legality.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it makes a difference when you have an important gland that stops working.




And that would be categorized as a "BAD THING".


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Trying like there's no tomorrow!
> 
> - Kemrain the 258th, if My Counting isn't Off.



Your number is 12153.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And that would be categorized as a "BAD THING".



Only if you want your glands to work...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's Rystil's "hobby": searching out pr0n sites and claiming he's only looking at the code....



 I'm afraid that you will never find me partaking of pornography.  The exploitation and objectification of females inherent in the very nature of such things is something which I cannot and will not support by patronising it...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know.  I was just pretending to use one; don't have one myself




Quoted for truthery.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I said it's formally a science.  They're both based on scientific study and experimentation.
> 
> You can disagree with the dictionary all you want, though.
> 
> Also: Every psychologist I've ever met would disagree with you.



 Perhaps.  But not the ones at MIT 

We get Humanities credit for Psychology unless it actually has science in it.

Freud, Maslow, Rogers, Adler, these men's theories are fascinating to learn and apply, but they were not rooted in science.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, looks like the one thing short of an earthquake that is bound to stop me has caught up with me...Hypnos, brother of Thanatos...To die, to sleep;
> To sleep: perchance to dream...




And you said you didn't need to sleep...... LIAR!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ancient Greeks are cool.





So are the Ancient Romans.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted for truthery.



 Huh?  Whaddya mean truthery?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I am _so_ tired of Goethe.  I had to read eight different versions of Faust for one class.  Blech.




My vote of "Blech" goes to Charles Dickens. Boringest crap I've ever read in my life!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  But not the ones at MIT
> 
> We get Humanities credit for Psychology unless it actually has science in it.
> 
> Freud, Maslow, Rogers, Adler, these men's theories are fascinating to learn and apply, but they were not rooted in science.



... I'm not arguing what you get college credit for, though.

And their theories were rooted in science, although the reliability of their experiments is poor.

You can see that if you take things at face value, a "science" doesn't stack up to a science.  In much the same way, a "sacrifice" doesn't stack up to a sacrifice.  There are other important factors involved that are glossed over when you simplify.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Welcome everyone.  I'm back from the store and errands.





I had to do that for my aunt when I got off work. During that, I picked up the Episode III Soundtrack!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but having to read it over and over again is annoying.




My ex-boyfriend reads "The Christmas Carol" every year on Christmas Eve. 




I don't see how he can do that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't most RPGs require this?





Not a read-thru from cover to cover. Usually people tend to "jump around" to what they need RIGHT THEN.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I'm not arguing what you get college credit for, though.
> 
> And their theories were rooted in science, although the reliability of their experiments is poor.
> 
> You can see that if you take things at face value, a "science" doesn't stack up to a science.  In much the same way, a "sacrifice" doesn't stack up to a sacrifice.  There are other important factors involved that are glossed over when you simplify.



 I think that both would be sacrifices...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> As opposed to what? A half ass?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.





Usually it's worse being a whole ass as opposed to a generic ass hole. 

At least in the term of epithets.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why thank you. While I don't have that connotation with 'It' that you do, that you do, and don't, is appreciated.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pronoun.




Kinda makes one wonder if Kemrain actually has "it"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Try reading it backwards.
> 
> Maybe it's a palindrome!  I didn't check, did you?




More like: drop the "w" and reverse the words.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's basically a brilliant scholar who sold his soul to the devil for ultimate knowledge and magical powers. However, he squandered his powers performing cheap tricks on people (although he did conjure up Helen of Troy once!) and then his soul became forfeit.




There's a building on UNCG's campus named "Faust". Looks like some sort of dark castle.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Youth is a state of mind.




Yup.


We may be older physically but we'll NEVER GROW UP!!!  

::sings the Toys R Us theme song::


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> 
> We may be older physically but we'll NEVER GROW UP!!!



 Just like Peter Pan?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isn't the concept I bring up fundamental to a certain majour world religion though (i.e. one man sacrifices himself to save all)?





Not exactly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not exactly.



 Close enough for me


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aww man, not again!




[Dark Helmet Voice]Yes. Again.[/Dark Helmet Voice]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Stephen King will tell you that you can't be too proliferate!




Which doesn't matter to me as I don't read his books.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> [Dark Helmet Voice]Yes. Again.[/Dark Helmet Voice]



 ::jams DK with a giant glob of jam::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But you're simplifying it too much.  It's like saying Physics is the same as Psychology because they're both a science.




Not what I call a good analogy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which doesn't matter to me as I don't read his books.



 Neither do I, but I know he writes many many of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm only around the middle of page 9. But, still, until a few months ago I was down about 20 paes from here.  I'm making a name for myself. A very ambiguous name.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud.





More like "Kemrain the Ambiguously Proud".


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like "Kemrain the Ambiguously Proud".



 Ambiguously Proud and Humble at the same time


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just like Peter Pan?




Just like the rest of my friends who still buy toys.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Close enough for me





"There's Hertz and there's not exactly".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::jams DK with a giant glob of jam::




Dark Helmet: There's only one man who DARES give me the raspberry!! :ause for a beat:: ::slams helmet down:: LONESTARR!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Neither do I, but I know he writes many many of them.




That I do know. Whether they're any good or not matters not. Don't like horror. Not scary. Not even "eh". More a snoozefest.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That I do know. Whether they're any good or not matters not. Don't like horror. Not scary. Not even "eh". More a snoozefest.



 Yah.  Same here.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that you will never find me partaking of pornography.  The exploitation and objectification of females inherent in the very nature of such things is something which I cannot and will not support by patronising it...



 There's pr0n without any females in it - only men.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> There's pr0n without any females in it - only men.



 Yes, but I have absolutely no desire to see it, so that settles the deal for me.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yah.  Same here.



 Me three. SK's books just aren't my kind of thing. Never got some people's fascination with his works. *shrug* To each his own.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Me three. SK's books just aren't my kind of thing. Never got some people's fascination with his works. *shrug* To each his own.



 Sure, and I'm glad he's successful.  Far as I'm concerned, the success of any author who writes decent prose without fallacies is a healthy thing for the print medium over the television, even if I don't like it myself.


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like the rest of my friends who still buy toys.



 Send them here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> There's pr0n without any females in it - only men.





Now that we know what Darkness does in his "leisure time"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Send them here.





You must want them (and me!) to totally puke!!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:
			
		

> Me three. SK's books just aren't my kind of thing. Never got some people's fascination with his works. *shrug* To each his own.




I read a fair amout of his early works - They fell into a pattern: good build up with some frighting sceans/concepts, stupid climax then way to much declining action.  

Lets see: It, Pet Cemetary, Shinning, Cujo, Dead Zone, Graveyard shift, Salems Lot, one post apocoplypse book ??, Firestarter, Carrie and Christene.
Wow 11, all pre 1993.

Recently I listened to Dreamcatcher (I ran out of book tapes) 
Really, Really Bad. No redeaming features.    The build up included Farts that smelled like bananas,  a retarted kid in underware, no women, and no likeable characters. 
Did I mention that he explained who the villian was in the prolog? 

Oh as Im sure you know, he was also responsible for Stand by Me and the Shawshank Redemption. Shawshank was his best by far.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that both would be sacrifices...



But not comparable.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not what I call a good analogy.



That's the point.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But not comparable.



 Perhaps you think so, but it is clear that both are sacrifices, and that when we say sacrifice, we can immediately legitimately agree that they are so.  Perhaps that's why DK and I both don't like the analogy


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps you think so, but it is clear that both are sacrifices, and that when we say sacrifice, we can immediately legitimately agree that they are so.  Perhaps that's why DK and I both don't like the analogy



Well, Physics and Psychology are both sciences.  When we say science, the dictionary legitimately agrees that they are both sciences.  That you disagree with the dictionary strikes me as odd, though.


----------



## megamania

oh boy...A quick glance and I see Dark Helmet, mention of skin films and science.  What is going on here?


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:
			
		

> oh boy...A quick glance and I see Dark Helmet, mention of skin films and science.  What is going on here?



 Sheer madness.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Physics and Psychology are both sciences.  When we say science, the dictionary legitimately agrees that they are both sciences.  That you disagree with the dictionary strikes me as odd, though.



 The English dictionary is a funny thing, and its not a trustworthy source for very much.  One interesting trait of our language is that our dictionaries (unlike the French in particular) is highly mutable and changes to fit what the masses think, even if it is wrong.  One example would be words that are now listed with a complete mispronunciation as the most common one (err is properly pronounced "UHR", but the masses say "AYR", grimace is "gri-MAYS" but the masses say "GRI-muhs", etc)...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> oh boy...A quick glance and I see Dark Helmet, mention of skin films and science.  What is going on here?



Put them in a bag, mix them up, and what do you get?

Some weird fanfic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sheer madness.



 What else is new?


----------



## megamania

I must be tired.  I'm thinking of a lot of Starwars parodys that M's grandma would disapprove of.


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> I must be tired.  I'm thinking of a lot of Starwars parodys that M's grandma would disapprove of.



 Hmmm...that's what Jdvn1 just insinuated too 

Dirty minds think alike!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The English dictionary is a funny thing, and its not a trustworthy source for very much.  One interesting trait of our language is that our dictionaries (unlike the French in particular) is highly mutable and changes to fit what the masses think, even if it is wrong.  One example would be words that are now listed with a complete mispronunciation as the most common one (err is properly pronounced "UHR", but the masses say "AYR", grimace is "gri-MAYS" but the masses say "GRI-muhs", etc)...



These people say psychology is a science.  They should be the source one would go to to find out on such matters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> These people say psychology is a science.  They should be the source one would go to to find out on such matters.



 All psychologists like to think that they are scientists because I guess they think it makes them feel more legitimate.  I find them legitimate either way, but the total body of psychology is not a science.  Does it contain sciences within it though?  Sure.


----------



## megamania

Dirty is all my mind can ever be....it's a gift


----------



## megamania

Looking at my post count I guess its time to shed some light on myself.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All psychologists like to think that they are scientists because I guess they think it makes them feel more legitimate.  I find them legitimate either way, but the total body of psychology is not a science.  Does it contain sciences within it though?  Sure.



I didn't say that the total body of psychology is a science, only that psychology is formally a science.  Which it is.  I'd contend that it contains non-sciences within it.  In a similar way that Physics contains lots of theories that are unsubstantiated.


----------



## megamania

While not knowing what got you guys talking about psych I agree.  It is a science but not all of it can be quantified or proven.   It just is.


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:
			
		

> Looking at my post count I guess its time to shed some light on myself.....



Drum roll, please.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Drum roll, please.



Sounds like a not very tasty sort of spring roll.


----------



## Steve Jung

The bongo variety isn't that bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> The bongo variety isn't that bad.



Have you seen a spring drum?  Very cool.  I was in the pit of an original play last year (highly acclaimed!) and I played the clarinet, the spring drum, the bongas, the congas, the wind chimes, the boing thing... lots of stuff.  Very cool.  I imitated a heart attack through music.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you seen a spring drum?  Very cool.  I was in the pit of an original play last year (highly acclaimed!) and I played the clarinet, the spring drum, the bongas, the congas, the wind chimes, the boing thing... lots of stuff.  Very cool.  I imitated a heart attack through music.



A spring drum? No, I haven't. What's it look like? the heart attack imitation sounds cool.


----------



## HellHound




----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

>



 Please proceed to the Blue Screen of Dearth-of-any-Useful-Substance


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Put them in a bag, mix them up, and what do you get?
> 
> Some weird fanfic.



I will remember forever that it was you who put the concept of Hivemind Slash into my head. You, sir, are evil.

- Kemrain the Fragile.


----------



## HellHound

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I will remember forever that it was you who put the concept of Hivemind Slash into my head.




Goodness.

"Horribly, Horribly, HORRIBLY, terrifyingly awefully wrong!" does not even begin to describe the incredible wrongness of such a thing. I feel like I should be in a Lovecraft novel so I could tell you that there is no way to describe the mind-bending horror of it, and then continue on to attempt to do so...


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Goodness.
> 
> "Horribly, Horribly, HORRIBLY, terrifyingly awefully wrong!" does not even begin to describe the incredible wrongness of such a thing. I feel like I should be in a Lovecraft novel so I could tell you that there is no way to describe the mind-bending horror of it, and then continue on to attempt to do so...



 Cthulhive?


----------



## HellHound

Quick Question - does posting to this forum count for post count on the new server? I know it didn't back when the forum was started...


----------



## Crothian

yes


----------



## Kemrain

HellHound said:
			
		

> Goodness.
> 
> "Horribly, Horribly, HORRIBLY, terrifyingly awefully wrong!" does not even begin to describe the incredible wrongness of such a thing. I feel like I should be in a Lovecraft novel so I could tell you that there is no way to describe the mind-bending horror of it, and then continue on to attempt to do so...



Please! Don't blame me!

- Kemrain the Pointing at Jdvn1.


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Quick Question - does posting to this forum count for post count on the new server? I know it didn't back when the forum was started...



 Absolutely!  How do you think a crazy newcomer like me got so many posts (OK, so most of mine are actually in General, Rules, or PbP, but I have a lot here too!)


----------



## Kemrain

HellHound said:
			
		

> Quick Question - does posting to this forum count for post count on the new server? I know it didn't back when the forum was started...



If it didn't, Crothian's postcount would almost grind to a halt.  Mine, too.

- Kemrain the Only 500 Posts Without the Hive.


----------



## HellHound

Well, that does explain a thousand or so extra posts that appeared on my postcount at some point when I wasn't paying attention to the boards (which is about 80% of the time, it seems).

School took a LOT out of my posting.


----------



## Kemrain

HellHound said:
			
		

> School took a LOT out of my posting.



Understandable. I only get as many posts in as I do because all my job requires of me is to be a mammal (keep a chair warm) and talk to people when they stand infront of my desk and go "Ahem."  I have it easy.

I need to get a little desk bell and put up a sign that reads "Ring Bell for Sound."  Then I need to break the bell.

- Kemrain the Bored.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> A spring drum? No, I haven't. What's it look like? the heart attack imitation sounds cool.



Take a tube.  Put a paper on one hole.  Attach a long spring to the paper to the outside of the paper.  If you shake the tube, it vibrates the spring and the paper to create a tone.  If you hit the spring, similar effect.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I will remember forever that it was you who put the concept of Hivemind Slash into my head. You, sir, are evil.
> 
> - Kemrain the Fragile.



You're welcome.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please! Don't blame me!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pointing at Jdvn1.



*bow*


----------



## HellHound

All right, that's it.

WHO THE HECK WAS RESPONSIBLE for installing the [Hivemind] implant in Jdvn1? I want names and times here, people! 

Hivemind slash.

AIIIEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> All right, that's it.
> 
> WHO THE HECK WAS RESPONSIBLE for installing the [Hivemind] implant in Jdvn1? I want names and times here, people!
> 
> Hivemind slash.
> 
> AIIIEEEEEEEEEEE!



I thought it came standard with the Hivemind Deluxe Package.


----------



## HellHound

It does.

BUT, you aren't supposed to know about it, and whoever installed it forgot to install a fail-safe switch so we could say...


TURN OFF


things like Hivemind Slash.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Eeeevil said:
			
		

> *bow*



I suppose it's best to take pride in your work.. Stick to burning down orphanages, man.. Less collateral damage.

- Kemrain the Wishing the Hurting Would Stop.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, there seem to be a lot of problems with the Hivemind implant today, then.  I have a workaround, anyway, so people like Knight Otu can't do anything to me very easily.

... And how would you work the burning down of orphanages into the slash, Kemrain?


----------



## Kemrain

Ok, now my morbid curiosity is kicking in.. How would Hivemind Slash actually work?

- Kemrain the Treading Down the Dark Path.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, there seem to be a lot of problems with the Hivemind implant today, then.  I have a workaround, anyway, so people like Knight Otu can't do anything to me very easily.
> 
> ... And how would you work the burning down of orphanages into the slash, Kemrain?



Y'know.. We have enough material to do this.. The reptiles and undead bits from the first thread.. Burning down orphanages.. Discussion of pr0n.. heros and superneutrals.. Ambiguousness.. 

- Kemrain the Ashamed to be Intrigued.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, now my morbid curiosity is kicking in.. How would Hivemind Slash actually work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Treading Down the Dark Path.



The dark side!

Of the moon.

No, I have no clue.  The key to bringing up evil ideas like that is to avoid thinking about it _too_ much.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know.. We have enough material to do this.. The reptiles and undead bits from the first thread.. Burning down orphanages.. Discussion of pr0n.. heros and superneutrals.. Ambiguousness..
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed to be Intrigued.



Feel free to give it a shot.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> The dark side!
> 
> Of the moon.
> 
> No, I have no clue.  The key to bringing up evil ideas like that is to avoid thinking about it _too_ much.



..Oh. Well, I guess I flubbed *that* one, huh?

- Kemrain the Thoughtful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..Oh. Well, I guess I flubbed *that* one, huh?
> 
> - Kemrain the Thoughtful.



Well, I caused other people to think about it.  As long as I didn't think about it, it was a success.


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know.. We have enough material to do this.. The reptiles and undead bits from the first thread.. Burning down orphanages.. Discussion of pr0n.. heros and superneutrals.. Ambiguousness..



Have to add Cross-Gender playing to the liat.. This is getting duriter by the minute..

So, can anyone come up with some suggestive titles? How's about "Under cover of Darkness"?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Well, I caused other people to think about it.  As long as I didn't think about it, it was a success.



How *can't* you think about it?! It's two of the best things evar. EN World and Perversion! What could be better?

- Kemrain the Hentai.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How *can't* you think about it?! It's two of the best things evar. EN World and Perversion! What could be better?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hentai.



Um.  How about... well... hm.

Ambiguity?
Brownies?
Chocolate?
Denmark?
Eagles?
Fighters?
Githyanki?
Holy Swords?
Incense?
Jell-O?
Koalas?
Llamas?
Money?
...
etc.


----------



## ASH

Hi!


----------



## HellHound

Hi Ash, what's new in your end of the world?

I'm TRYING to write up some psionic-based poisons right now, but am also ripping old Industrial CDs to mp3, which is taking up a lot more of my effort at this point.

And it's fun going through my old collection of Front 242 and Pigface.


----------



## megamania

I think the craziness has grown and spread to others......  What is up?  Yo- Jdvn1 I updated/cleared HP gen and resources for CHAOS EFFECT.

Hate to post and run but it is a beautiful day out and I have only ten more minutes to go before work.

See ya.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Um.  How about... well... hm.
> 
> Ambiguity?



Ambiguity is a good thing, but I believe it's gooditude is eclipsed by the combination of EN World and Perversion. Either alone, it would be a much closer call, but together, Ambiguity doesn't hold a candle. Now if you'd said Ambiguousness...


			
				Joy Division again said:
			
		

> Brownies?



The chocolate snack, the woodland folk, or the young girlscouts? Some taste better than others, but until you specify, I can't really comment.


			
				Joy Division a third time said:
			
		

> Chocolate?



Most things are better than chocolate. Chocolate is overrated.


			
				Joy Division yet again said:
			
		

> Denmark?



What's so great about Denmark, anyways?


			
				Still more Joy Division said:
			
		

> Eagles?



Eagles are nice, but they dn't hold up to EN World or Perversion alone. Together, Eagles are blown out of the water.


			
				JDiv said:
			
		

> Fighters?



I'm with Black Mage here. Your plurality frightens me.
[quoteMore JDiv]Githyanki?[/quote]Dark Sun Gith are the one true Gith. all others are a pale imitation of the real thing.


			
				Does this guy stop? said:
			
		

> Holy Swords?



Given that these bestow negative levels upon me, I'm inclined to dislike them.


			
				Man said:
			
		

> Incense?



I'm allergical to artificial fragrences, and even powerful natural ones can give me hay fever. Incense is teh badness.


			
				Are we there yet? said:
			
		

> Jell-O?



I like Jell-o. There's always room for it. Bill Murry told me that. He's smart. Ish. But that said, Jell-o is not better than the EN World/Perversion tagteam we have goign on.


			
				How much longer? said:
			
		

> Koalas?



Don't make me laugh! These eucal..eucalyp.. Tree eating rodents are worthless. May they stay in Australia, lest they eat all our crops ala the Simpsons.


			
				Only 4 more? said:
			
		

> Llamas?



Do you work for Maxis?


			
				Still going? said:
			
		

> Money?



Money is good, but perversion and EN World are free.


			
				Nothing outlasts the JDivizer said:
			
		

> ...



Alright.. You got me here. That's better than EN World and Perversion. But not by much!


			
				It keeps on going said:
			
		

> etc.



No fair using such wide sweeping blanket statements!

- Kemrain the Complete.


----------



## Jdvn1

ASH said:
			
		

> Hi!



Yo!


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm TRYING to write up some psionic-based poisons right now, but am also ripping old Industrial CDs to mp3, which is taking up a lot more of my effort at this point.



Ooh, like posions that cause insanity?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I think the craziness has grown and spread to others......  What is up?  Yo- Jdvn1 I updated/cleared HP gen and resources for CHAOS EFFECT.
> 
> Hate to post and run but it is a beautiful day out and I have only ten more minutes to go before work.
> 
> See ya.



Thanks!  So it's 1/4 of max, like I thought?  

Have fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ambiguity is a good thing, but I believe it's gooditude is eclipsed by the combination of EN World and Perversion. Either alone, it would be a much closer call, but together, Ambiguity doesn't hold a candle. Now if you'd said Ambiguousness...



Ambiguousness then!







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> The chocolate snack, the woodland folk, or the young girlscouts? Some taste better than others, but until you specify, I can't really comment.



They can all go together, can't they?  At least, I thought the first was made with the third.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Most things are better than chocolate. Chocolate is overrated.



I disagree.  Dark chocolate -- that's the stuff.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> What's so great about Denmark, anyways?



There's something amiss in the state of Denmark.  No, Rystil!  No!







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eagles are nice, but they dn't hold up to EN World or Perversion alone. Together, Eagles are blown out of the water.



What about the Eagles?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm with Black Mage here. Your plurality frightens me.



My first D&D character was a Fighter.  Cool dude.  You can understand why I might be biased.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Dark Sun Gith are the one true Gith. all others are a pale imitation of the real thing.



Thank you, Kemraglo.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Given that these bestow negative levels upon me, I'm inclined to dislike them.



I apologize for your negative levels, but how else am I supposed to defeat Devilish?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm allergical to artificial fragrences, and even powerful natural ones can give me hay fever. Incense is teh badness.



Are they necessarily artificial?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like Jell-o. There's always room for it. Bill Murry told me that. He's smart. Ish. But that said, Jell-o is not better than the EN World/Perversion tagteam we have goign on.



Maybe not, but Bill Cosby is.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't make me laugh! These eucal..eucalyp.. Tree eating rodents are worthless. May they stay in Australia, lest they eat all our crops ala the Simpsons.



No!  I heart Koalas.  And black/spirit bears.  And Mongooses.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do you work for Maxis?



Maybe.  What's it to you?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Money is good, but perversion and EN World are free.



But you can't echange perversion and EN World for supplies that will allow you to sustain life.  Normally.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Alright.. You got me here. That's better than EN World and Perversion. But not by much!



I celebrate the small successes.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> No fair using such wide sweeping blanket statements!



How is it not fair?  There's no rulebook that says I can't.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Complete.



- Jdvn1 the Completer.


----------



## HellHound

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, like posions that cause insanity?




Mostly poisons aimed at debilitating psionic foes.


----------



## Knight Otu

> I disagree.  Dark chocolate -- that's the stuff.



White chocolate!


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Mostly poisons aimed at debilitating psionic foes.



Oh, so posions that prevent psionic abilities from being used?

I'm reminded of Chrono Trigger now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> White chocolate!



Dark chocolate!  

And the high percentage stuff.  At _least_ 70% chocolate.  You want white chocolate, put a hershey's kiss in a glass of milk.


----------



## HellHound

Stuff like this:

*Devourer Ichor*

Type: Injury / Ingested
DC: 20 / 22
Initial Damage: 1d2 Con, Loss of Psionic Focus
Secondary Damage: 1d2 Con, 1d8 Int, Loss of Manifesting Ability
Market Price: 2,690 gp
Craft DC: 37

This venomous extract from the brain of an intellect devourer is difficult to harvest and expensive, even though the majority of its effects are wasted on non-psionic targets. The ichor can be processed into several forms, all of which are debilitating to manifesters, but also painful and befuddling. The poison causes a massive headache in most victims, as well as internal damage and bleeding, dizziness and nosebleeds. In manifesters, those who fail the save against the initial 1d2 Con damage also find they cannot establish or maintain psionic focus for the next minute. Those who fail the save against the secondary damage of 1d2 Con and 1d8 Int damage lose all psionic manifesting abilities for 2d6 minutes.



*Isolation Fluid*

This liquid was developed specifically for the containment of psionic entities and creatures. A brilliant translucent blue, the fluid was intended to be administered directly to the captive by suspending the victim in a solution of the poison and water. This is particularly useful when dealing with aboleths and other undersea psionic creatures, but administering it in a spray format to other psionically aware creatures works just as well. Isolation fluid has almost no noticeable effects except a mild intoxication in non-psionic creatures, but prevents all forms of psionic manifestation for 24 hours after administration in all but the most potent of psionic creatures.

Type: Contact
DC: 30
Initial Damage: 1d2 Wis
Secondary Damage: Loss of Manifesting Ability
Market Price: 3,600 gp
Craft DC: 40


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Ambiguousness then!



It's far too late to go back now. You're too set in your ways. Your 'Ity' cannot be replaced with my 'ness'.



			
				 - JDiv the Cannibal said:
			
		

> They can all go together, can't they? At least, I thought the first was made with the third.



Given that the second doesn't exist, and the third has little to do with the first, I'd have to go with a 'no'.



			
				 -JDiv the Icky said:
			
		

> I disagree.  Dark chocolate -- that's the stuff.



Your tongue is dead to me.



			
				 - JDiv the Bizarre said:
			
		

> There's something amiss in the state of Denmark.  No, Rystil!  No!



I'm not touching this one...



			
				 - JDiv the 80's Throwback said:
			
		

> What about the Eagles?



Get out of my house.



			
				 - JDiv the Violent said:
			
		

> My first D&D character was a Fighter.  Cool dude.  You can understand why I might be biased.



I take back what I said about Bias earlier.



			
				 - JDiv 3.1 for Workgroups said:
			
		

> Thank you, Kemraglo.



i shouldn't have cappedanything in that line, should I?



			
				 - JDiv the Obviously not a Paladin said:
			
		

> I apologize for your negative levels, but how else am I supposed to defeat Devilish?



Silver! Duh...



			
				 - JDiv the Olfactory said:
			
		

> Are they necessarily artificial?



Yes.



			
				 - JDiv the Comedic said:
			
		

> Maybe not, but Bill Cosby is.



Not according to Stewie.



			
				 - JDiv the Furry said:
			
		

> No!  I heart Koalas.  And black/spirit bears.  And Mongooses.



I'm not touching this one, either.



			
				 - JDiv the Maxis Employee said:
			
		

> Maybe.  What's it to you?



<shrug>



			
				 - JDiv the Spellcheckerless said:
			
		

> But you can't echange perversion and EN World for supplies that will allow you to sustain life.  *Normally*.



Emphasis mine!



			
				 - JDiv the Celebratory said:
			
		

> I celebrate the small successes.



I'd ask if you were compensating for something, but I think I have that backwards...



			
				 - JDiv the Difinitive said:
			
		

> How is it not fair?  There's no rulebook that says I can't.



No rulebook? What about this one I have here, written with a sharpie on a postit note?! Whay do you say to that?!



			
				 - Jdvn1 the Completer. said:
			
		

> - Jdvn1 the Completer.



Is there a parrot in here?

- Kemrain the Even More Completer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, very neat.  A watergun with the Isolation Fluid would be nasty.


----------



## HellHound

One of the goals is to provide poisons with much higher DCs than in the DMG for higher level play, but I'm also doing a full spectrum including lower-powered ones...


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> One of the goals is to provide poisons with much higher DCs than in the DMG for higher level play, but I'm also doing a full spectrum including lower-powered ones...



One of the reasons they stop off so low, I think, is because they start becoming save-or-die poisons and those are less fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Mostly poisons aimed at debilitating psionic foes.



*Lasair looks at the poisons and gasps*

"You're designing new poisons to kill psions?  You're a mean mean man," she says sadly, manifesting Psionic Charm in an attempt to dissuade you.


----------



## HellHound

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> One of the reasons they stop off so low, I think, is because they start becoming save-or-die poisons and those are less fun.




Exactly - the trick is to do poisons with higher DCs, but not instant-kill effects. That makes poisons a risk at all levels of play as opposed to their current status of deadly up until mid levels, where the Fort-beast characters suddenly start laughing at them because they make the save 95% of the time.


----------



## HellHound

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lasair looks at the poisons and gasps*
> 
> "You're designing new poisons to kill psions?  You're a mean mean man," she says sadly, manifesting Psionic Charm in an attempt to dissuade you.




As a huge fan of psionics, I feel that psions only gian from these weapons, as it makes DMs more likely to include specifically psionic foes and encounters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> As a huge fan of psionics, I feel that psions only gian from these weapons, as it makes DMs more likely to include specifically psionic foes and encounters.



 I know, but my LEW Telepath doesn't have to like it


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lasair looks at the poisons and gasps*
> 
> "You're designing new poisons to kill psions?  You're a mean mean man," she says sadly, manifesting Psionic Charm in an attempt to dissuade you.



Lasair, these compounds are designed to facilitate the capture and detainment of malign psionic manifesters. They are in no way designed to kill psions. Creatures that can be deadly while bound, gagged and all but unconscious are far too dangerous to have no means of safe, humane detainment. Really, it's for the good of society and the psions own good. Now, we needn't fear manifesters, as those unruly elements can be neutralized without lethal force.

- Kemrain the Hopefully Assauging.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's far too late to go back now. You're too set in your ways. Your 'Ity' cannot be replaced with my 'ness'.



I'm an open-minded kind of guy!







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Given that the second doesn't exist, and the third has little to do with the first, I'd have to go with a 'no'.



Reality is subjective.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Your tongue is dead to me.



Seven.  That is all.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not touching this one...



It's Shakespeare!







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Get out of my house.



I don't think I'm in your house.  Not a fan of the 80s, are we?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I take back what I said about Bias earlier.



Hm, sadly, I don't recall what you said earlier.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> i shouldn't have cappedanything in that line, should I?



Caps are overrated.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Silver! Duh...



But I want both!







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes.



I don't think that's true, but.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not according to Stewie.



It's worrying when you start listening to cartoon characters.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not touching this one, either.



Bow-chicka-bow-bow!  Um, no.  Thank you.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> <shrug>



Does that count as a response?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Emphasis mine!



Wha-- huh?  What's it... huh?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd ask if you were compensating for something, but I think I have that backwards...



Not touching that one...







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> No rulebook? What about this one I have here, written with a sharpie on a postit note?! Whay do you say to that?!



Rule*book* is not the same as rule*post-itnote*.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is there a parrot in here?



Can I have a cracker?







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Even More Completer.



- Jdvn1 the Even More More Completer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lasair looks at the poisons and gasps*
> 
> "You're designing new poisons to kill psions?  You're a mean mean man," she says sadly, manifesting Psionic Charm in an attempt to dissuade you.



Wrong thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Exactly - the trick is to do poisons with higher DCs, but not instant-kill effects. That makes poisons a risk at all levels of play as opposed to their current status of deadly up until mid levels, where the Fort-beast characters suddenly start laughing at them because they make the save 95% of the time.



Which is why I think these poisons are cool.  I did that laughing thing too.  We used to be like, "DC 28?  Does a 43 pass?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know, but my LEW Telepath doesn't have to like it



You see, Hellhound is trying to make more posions in order to challenge psions in order to have them level faster.

... Yes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm an open-minded kind of guy!Reality is subjective.  Seven.  That is all.It's Shakespeare!I don't think I'm in your house.  Not a fan of the 80s, are we?Hm, sadly, I don't recall what you said earlier.Caps are overrated.But I want both!I don't think that's true, but.It's worrying when you start listening to cartoon characters.Bow-chicka-bow-bow!  Um, no.  Thank you.Does that count as a response?Wha-- huh?  What's it... huh?Not touching that one...Rule*book* is not the same as rule*post-itnote*.  Can I have a cracker?- Jdvn1 the Even More More Completer.



Y'know.. this is WAY too much work. We should make each of these a post, so we can keep up with Rysti.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know.. this is WAY too much work. We should make each of these a post, so we can keep up with Rysti.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



  Or we could pretend those posts never happened.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You see, Hellhound is trying to make more posions in order to challenge psions in order to have them level faster.
> 
> ... Yes.



 Well, I hope the saves for them are Will saves and not Fort saves because otherwise that's a pretty low blow to hit psions where they are already weak


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Devious said:
			
		

> Or we could pretend those posts never happened.



Pretend what now?

- Kemrain the Confused, Wink Wink.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Well, I hope the saves for them are Will saves and not Fort saves because otherwise that's a pretty low blow to hit psions where they are already weak



That's what ou get for using Fort as a Dumpsave.

- Kemrain the Inflamitory.


----------



## Knight Otu

> Rule*book* is not the same as rule*post-itnote*.



You'd be surprised at what people sell as rulebooks. Some don't even use _paper_!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I hope the saves for them are Will saves and not Fort saves because otherwise that's a pretty low blow to hit psions where they are already weak



No pain no gain, brain-boy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pretend what now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused, Wink Wink.



That those posts we...

Oooh, right.  Yes.  Wink.  Oh, I shouldn't be saying wink.  Oops.

- Jdvn1 the Bad At This.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's what ou get for using Fort as a Dumpsave.
> 
> - Kemrain the Inflamitory.



 Umm...I always try my damnedest to up my Psions' Fort saves, but its just never going to be able to consistently make 30, even with 18 Con and a +5 Cloak.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's what ou get for using Fort as a Dumpsave.
> 
> - Kemrain the Inflamitory.



Yeah!  Play a Psychic Warrior!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That those posts we...
> 
> Oooh, right.  Yes.  Wink.  Oh, I shouldn't be saying wink.  Oops.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Bad At This.



...

....

..

My hero?

- Kemrain the <Sighing>.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised at what people sell as rulebooks. Some don't even use _paper_!



A Rule Flip-Book would be entertaining.  A little stick figure moving around, showing the uses for each rule.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...I always try my damnedest to up my Psions' Fort saves, but its just never going to be able to consistently make 30, even with 18 Con and a +5 Cloak.



It's easier with Gestalt characters.

I want to play a Wilder/Paladin, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti, is Lasair gonna reply to my post or did I waste it?

- Kemrain the, uh, Patient.. Right...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I shouldn't be saying wink.  Oops.




"You actually said the words 'wink, wink.' I mean - "


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ..
> 
> My hero?
> 
> - Kemrain the <Sighing>.



Hey, it's a talent to be that bad at something.  Like the guy I know who imitates R2 by saying, "Boop boop bee-boop."


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti, is Lasair gonna reply to my post or did I waste it?
> 
> - Kemrain the, uh, Patient.. Right...



Lasair is a _character_, Kemrain.  What are you thinking?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A Rule Flip-Book would be entertaining.  A little stick figure moving around, showing the uses for each rule.



 That would be funny.  Wizards should do an online flipbook coloring book by Stan!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "You actually said the words 'wink, wink.' I mean - "



  I guess I can't take the credit for that one, eh?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Lasair is a _character_, Kemrain.  What are you thinking?



Yes.. I've had characters reply ot threads.. Not in cannon, but..

- Kemrain the Characature.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A Rule Flip-Book would be entertaining. A little stick figure moving around, showing the uses for each rule.






I'd rather have a holo rulebook, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be funny.  Wizards should do an online flipbook coloring book by Stan!



Yeah, it's not like he actually has better things to do!

... Right?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes.. I've had characters reply ot threads.. Not in cannon, but..
> 
> - Kemrain the Characature.



...
...
...

BOOM!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rysti, is Lasair gonna reply to my post or did I waste it?
> 
> - Kemrain the, uh, Patient.. Right...



 *Lasair shakes her head at Kemrain, her golden-red hair spilling across her face like waves of golden thread as she does so*

"It doesn't make any difference.  I still feel targetted.  What if they made a poison to attack Ambiguously Gendered concepts and then told you it was for the *other* ones and not you?  Would you still want it around?"


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess I can't take the credit for that one, eh?




Would seem so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a holo rulebook, though.



I wouldn't want to pay for one, though.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the 'Splosive said:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> BOOM!



Did you 'splode yourself *again*!? That's the third time this week! Ad I'm nearly out of duct tape..

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lasair shakes her head at Kemrain, her golden-red hair spilling across her face like waves of golden thread as she does so*
> 
> "It doesn't make any difference.  I still feel targetted.  What if they made a poison to attack Ambiguously Gendered concepts and then told you it was for the *other* ones and not you?  Would you still want it around?"



Well, humans have guns.  And people make normal poisons.  It's not so different, is it?


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes.. I've had characters reply ot threads.. Not in cannon, but..
> 
> - Kemrain the Characature.



I wouldn't talk in a cannon.


I'd try to get out as fast as possible.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Would seem so.



In my defense, I wasn't thinking of OotS, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Did you 'splode yourself *again*!? That's the third time this week! Ad I'm nearly out of duct tape..
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



No, I wasn't in cannon.  Close call, though.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to pay for one, though.




Prices will go down, don't worry.

What I worry about is the voices to be used, especially in translations.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In my defense, I wasn't thinking of OotS, though.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, humans have guns. And people make normal poisons. It's not so different, is it?



"Yes it is different. Because it only targets me and my kind, a group that is already seen as cheating outsiders to be hated and jeered by many people on ENWorld, who wouldn't let us be their friends even if all we wanted to do was play in a game with them and their other friends," Lasair whispers sadly. "A normal poison can target any human, and thus it is an equal opportunity killer. This new invention is something like the mutant-killing stuff that the humans devised in X-Men."


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Prices will go down, don't worry.
> 
> What I worry about is the voices to be used, especially in translations.



When they go down, I'll get them.  I don't expect that for a very long time, though.  Why are you worried about voices?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Blasphemy!



  I only think of OotS three days a week.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes it is different. Because it only targets me and my kind, a group that is already seen as cheating outsiders to be hated and jeered by many people on ENWorld, who wouldn't let us be their friends even if all we wanted to do was play in a game with them and their other friends," Lasair whispers sadly. "A normal poison can target any human, and thus it is an equal opportunity killer. This new invention is something like the mutant-killing stuff that the humans devised in X-Men."



Hm.  You should quest to defeat Hellhound, then.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lasair shakes her head at Kemrain, her golden-red hair spilling across her face like waves of golden thread as she does so*
> 
> "It doesn't make any difference.  I still feel targetted.  What if they made a poison to attack Ambiguously Gendered concepts and then told you it was for the *other* ones and not you?  Would you still want it around?"



And I suppose you're the only psion in existance...



			
				Somebody said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.




So, you'd rather that non-psionic folks had no way to deal with psions other than simply killing them? A sword can be used to hurt you, but that doesn't make them bad. Simply because these tools are particularly effective against you personally is no reason to prevent their use by people who have the humane detainment of such creatures as Aboleth in mind. (Think of the knowledge that could be gained from the mind of a creature that eats memories!) Really, this is no more specifically harmful to you as a compound that befuddles a wizard to the point where he cannot keep his spells straight. If used properly, what is the harm? Unless you become a threat to the world, you never need worry about these tools being used upon you.

- Kemrain the Argumentative.


----------



## Jdvn1

> The wonderful thing about Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.



That was me, actually.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes it is different. Because it only targets me and my kind, a group that is already seen as cheating outsiders to be hated and jeered by many people on ENWorld, who wouldn't let us be their friends even if all we wanted to do was play in a game with them and their other friends," Lasair whispers sadly. "A normal poison can target any human, and thus it is an equal opportunity killer. This new invention is something like the mutant-killing stuff that the humans devised in X-Men."



But these compounds aren't lethal to Psions. they merely prevent them from manifesting. Surely that isn't nefarious...

- Kemrain the Nef.. Err.. The Placating.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> That was me, actually.



You aren't the only one!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You aren't the only one!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I was the first person to say that.  

And there are no other Jdvn1's.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn2 said:
			
		

> I was the first person to say that.
> 
> And there are no other Jdvn1's.



Of course not...

- Kemrain the Sneaky.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When they go down, I'll get them. I don't expect that for a very long time, though. Why are you worried about voices?




Dubbing/localization of the worst kind. You're propably lucky that you'll never hear the german version of Baldur's Gate or SG: Atlantis.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Of course not...
> 
> - Kemrain the Sneaky.



... Uh oh.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Dubbing/localization of the worst kind. You're propably lucky that you'll never hear the german version of Baldur's Gate or SG: Atlantis.



I hope that they would do it well.  It can't be so hard to get someone who speaks German to do the thing?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Uh oh.



I'm not a mad scientist.. I don't have a secret lab in New Jersey. I'm not creating an army of Jdvn clones to take over the world. That's crazy.

- Kemrain the Wierd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not a mad scientist.. I don't have a secret lab in New Jersey. I'm not creating an army of Jdvn clones to take over the world. That's crazy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wierd.



Are you sure?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But these compounds aren't lethal to Psions. they merely prevent them from manifesting. Surely that isn't nefarious...
> 
> - Kemrain the Nef.. Err.. The Placating.



 "Kemrain, you're missing the point.  What will stop evil folk from using this poison to take advantage of a girl like me?  Make me totally powerless against them because that is what I would be." Lasair says gently.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Are you sure?



GENT... er.. I mean..  Yes.

- Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hope that they would do it well.  It can't be so hard to get someone who speaks German to do the thing?



Actually, I didn't find these two examples too bad, but some fans have been... less than enthusiastic about these things. (And SG:A did change some established translations, such as MALP: Sonde (Probe) in SG to MALP (pronounced in a german manner!) in SG:A for example). It isn't really hard to get people to do it. But sometimes it is hard to find someone who does it well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Kemrain, you're missing the point.  What will stop evil folk from using this poison to take advantage of a girl like me?  Make me totally powerless against them because that is what I would be." Lasair says gently.



... So go quest to prevent this poison from being made!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And I suppose you're the only psion in existance...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you'd rather that non-psionic folks had no way to deal with psions other than simply killing them? A sword can be used to hurt you, but that doesn't make them bad. Simply because these tools are particularly effective against you personally is no reason to prevent their use by people who have the humane detainment of such creatures as Aboleth in mind. (Think of the knowledge that could be gained from the mind of a creature that eats memories!) Really, this is no more specifically harmful to you as a compound that befuddles a wizard to the point where he cannot keep his spells straight. If used properly, what is the harm? Unless you become a threat to the world, you never need worry about these tools being used upon you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Argumentative.



 "I can easily defend against the sword.  Once a man with dirty thoughts slips me this poison in my drink, though, there is nothing I can do against a DC 30 Fortitude save..."


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> GENT... er.. I mean..  Yes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.



... Don't be mean to your hero.


----------



## HellHound

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be funny.  Wizards should do an online flipbook coloring book by Stan!




Ah.... my pet peeve.

We released the Kid's Colouring Book o Critters that summer at GenCon, and it was a few months later that WotC released the online one from Stan!

I'm not saying we invented D&D colouring books, heck, TSR had one back when I was a kid, but we certainly were there before WotC.

Oh well, immitation = flattery and all that...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, I didn't find these two examples too bad, but some fans have been... less than enthusiastic about these things. (And SG:A did change some established translations, such as MALP: Sonde (Probe) in SG to MALP (pronounced in a german manner!) in SG:A for example). It isn't really hard to get people to do it. But sometimes it is hard to find someone who does it well.



I think the issue might be paying someone to do it, or having to remake the entire product.


----------



## Crothian

HellHound said:
			
		

> Ah.... my pet peeve.
> 
> We released the Kid's Colouring Book o Critters that summer at GenCon, and it was a few months later that WotC released the online one from Stan!
> 
> I'm not saying we invented D&D colouring books, heck, TSR had one back when I was a kid, but we certainly were there before WotC.
> 
> Oh well, immitation = flattery and all that...




ya, but yours was so better.  It actually has use in game.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Ah.... my pet peeve.
> 
> We released the Kid's Colouring Book o Critters that summer at GenCon, and it was a few months later that WotC released the online one from Stan!
> 
> I'm not saying we invented D&D colouring books, heck, TSR had one back when I was a kid, but we certainly were there before WotC.
> 
> Oh well, immitation = flattery and all that...



Can you blame them?  Not everyone can be as awesome as EN Worlders.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the issue might be paying someone to do it, or having to remake the entire product.



You mean they shouldn't get paid?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can you blame them?  Not everyone can be as awesome as EN Worlders.





and even some EN Worlders can't be that awsome.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You mean they shouldn't get paid?



... Well, that'd help, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and even some EN Worlders can't be that awsome.....



Well, yes.  I think we have more awesomeness per capita than most places, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Kemrain, you're missing the point.  What will stop evil folk from using this poison to take advantage of a girl like me?  Make me totally powerless against them because that is what I would be." Lasair says gently.



I'd like to believe that you wouldn't be totally powerless without psionics. It isn't as if you don't have a body, or skills, and you aren't incapable of solving problems without manifesting. You'd be in the same boat as everyone else, after that. Only it would last for 24 hours, and you'd be fine again. If it caused cerebral hemmoraging and caused a prolonged painful death, I'd agree with you, but it's designed to neutralize a threat, not prevent you from taking action at all.

Then again, what's to stop someone from using psionics to render you totally helpless? Should psionics be prohibited because they can do such things?

- Kemrain the Argumentative.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes.  I think we have more awesomeness per capita than most places, though.




no we don't, 2/3rds of the members don't even post...that's not awesome


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> ... Don't be mean to your hero.



Mean? Who's mean? I'm just sayin' that if I was a mad scientist bent on taking over the world, clones of my hero would be the preffered method. That's all I'm sayin'!

- Kemrain the Mad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> no we don't, 2/3rds of the members don't even post...that's not awesome



... You don't have to post to be awesome.  I'm sure there are awesome lurkers.  If they read the Rules thread, they're learning a lot about the Rules -- more than they could learn in most places on the internet.  That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mean? Who's mean? I'm just sayin' that if I was a mad scientist bent on taking over the world, clones of my hero would be the preffered method. That's all I'm sayin'!
> 
> - Kemrain the Mad.





are you down in Deep 13??


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I can easily defend against the sword.  Once a man with dirty thoughts slips me this poison in my drink, though, there is nothing I can do against a DC 30 Fortitude save..."



Am I to believe there are no psionic means of detecting poison?

- Kemrain the Incredulous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mean? Who's mean? I'm just sayin' that if I was a mad scientist bent on taking over the world, clones of my hero would be the preffered method. That's all I'm sayin'!
> 
> - Kemrain the Mad.



Clones of me wouldn't assist a mad scientist in taking over the world.  We'd do it ourselves.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You don't have to post to be awesome.  I'm sure there are awesome lurkers.  If they read the Rules thread, they're learning a lot about the Rules -- more than they could learn in most places on the internet.  That's pretty awesome.




lurkers are by definition not awesome.  In fact, I'd bet that there might be only a dozen true awesome people on the boards.  Awesome has been downgraded over the years, but I'm talking about the true defintion.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> are you down in Deep 13??



Down in the who with the what now?

- Kemrain the Not Getting of References.


----------



## HellHound

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but yours was so better.  It actually has use in game.




Yep. That and it made the girls the youngest published d20 game authors. I really have to do some research to see if they are the youngest RPG game authors also.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> lurkers are by definition not awesome.  In fact, I'd bet that there might be only a dozen true awesome people on the boards.  Awesome has been downgraded over the years, but I'm talking about the true defintion.



Well, I can remember when *you* were a lurker!

The world's worst, but.. Still!

- Kemrain the Accusive.


----------



## Crothian

HellHound said:
			
		

> Yep. That and it made the girls the youngest published d20 game authors. I really have to do some research to see if they are the youngest RPG game authors also.




I've not heard of any other kids doing anything so they very well might be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Ah.... my pet peeve.
> 
> We released the Kid's Colouring Book o Critters that summer at GenCon, and it was a few months later that WotC released the online one from Stan!
> 
> I'm not saying we invented D&D colouring books, heck, TSR had one back when I was a kid, but we certainly were there before WotC.
> 
> Oh well, immitation = flattery and all that...



 See but your colouring book would be too good to give out for free :knows because he has the ENWorld colouring book and it rocks:, whereas Stan!'s are usually just simple free downloads.  And I want my flipbook free!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> lurkers are by definition not awesome.  In fact, I'd bet that there might be only a dozen true awesome people on the boards.  Awesome has been downgraded over the years, but I'm talking about the true defintion.



I think you have too high a standard for awesome.  I'm not saying ultimately awesome or anything.  There are degrees.  We definitely have more than average on EN World, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Clones of me wouldn't assist a mad scientist in taking over the world.  We'd do it ourselves.



Who says I gave them your mind!? Bwahaahh..h.. Uh.. I mean.. who says I *would* give them your mind! Right...

- Kemrain the Shifty Eyed.


----------



## HellHound

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Am I to believe there are no psionic means of detecting poison?




Sure there are.

My fave is DOMINATION. "Hey, you, eat this."


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I can remember when *you* were a lurker!
> 
> The world's worst, but.. Still!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusive.



Like now?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Down in the who with the what now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Getting of References.




In the not-too-distant future
Way down in Deep 13,
Dr. Forrester and TV's Frank
Were hatching an Evil Scheme.
They hired a temp by the name of Mike,
Just a regular joe they didn't like.
Their experiment needed a good test case,
So they conked him on the noggin
And they shot him into space. (Get me down!)

We'll send him cheesy movies,
The worst we can find (la-la-la),
He'll have to sit and watch them all,
And we'll monitor his mind (la-la-la).
Now keep in mind Mike can't control
Where the movies begin or end (la-la-la),
He'll try to keep his sanity
With the help of his robot friends.

Robot Roll Call:
Cambot! (Show yourself!)
Gypsy! (I'm not ready!)
Tom Servo! (Hello there!)
Croooow! (That's one "o"!)

If you're wondering how he eats and breathes
and other science facts (la la la),
Then repeat to yourself, "It's just a show,
I should really just relax
For Mystery Science Theater 3000!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Who says I gave them your mind!? Bwahaahh..h.. Uh.. I mean.. who says I *would* give them your mind! Right...
> 
> - Kemrain the Shifty Eyed.



Then they wouldn't be clones.  They'd be inferior.


----------



## Kemrain

HellHound said:
			
		

> Sure there are.
> 
> My fave is DOMINATION. "Hey, you, eat this."



That works.. A little Evil, but...

- Kemrain the Soon to Be Avoiding Hellhound.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I can remember when *you* were a lurker!
> 
> The world's worst, but.. Still!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusive.




I still lurk..I'm lurking right now iykwimaityd


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Sure there are.
> 
> My fave is DOMINATION. "Hey, you, eat this."



  Very effective indeed.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think you have too high a standard for awesome.  I'm not saying ultimately awesome or anything.  There are degrees.  We definitely have more than average on EN World, though.




awesome is awe inspiring.  The root words tell us all we need to know, there just are not that many people that are awe inspiring around here.  In fact I can only think of a few.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> In the not-too-distant future



It's been so long since I heard that.  I've seen the Mister Sinus Theater guys.  They're great.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> In the not-too-distant future
> Way down in Deep 13,[snip]



I had a feeling.. It's been AGES since I saw MST3k.

- Kemrain the Hands of Fate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That works.. A little Evil, but...
> 
> - Kemrain the Soon to Be Avoiding Hellhound.



Well, if you do it on the person who's trying to give it to you then it's more Neutral.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I still lurk..I'm lurking right now iykwimaityd



Seven.

- Kemrain the Soon to Be Avoiding Crothian!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I still lurk..I'm lurking right now iykwimaityd



Are you in my window?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I had a feeling.. It's been AGES since I saw MST3k.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hands of Fate.




they rock, I need to pick up the DVDs


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> awesome is awe inspiring.  The root words tell us all we need to know, there just are not that many people that are awe inspiring around here.  In fact I can only think of a few.



Childbirth is awe inspiring.  Any mother is awesome.  There are more than a dozen mothers on EN World.

Different things inspire a different amount of awe.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Seven.
> 
> - Kemrain the Soon to Be Avoiding Crothian!




go for it, ignore me!!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you in my window?




I * am * your window


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then they wouldn't be clones.  They'd be inferior.



Hardly. they'll follow my command an.. Damnit! They WOULD follow my command and take over the world. Would! Would would would! Damn claw bugs, breaking my armor...

- Kemrain the ADoM.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> go for it, ignore me!!!



I don't ignore people. I avoid them. and I know I couldn't if I wanted to, because you're an op.

Damb slime.

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hardly. they'll follow my command an.. Damnit! They WOULD follow my command and take over the world. Would! Would would would! Damn claw bugs, breaking my armor...
> 
> - Kemrain the ADoM.



Just because they follow your command doesn't mean they know how to do what you tell them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I * am * your window



  I was wondering why it was squishy and absorbing things.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Childbirth is awe inspiring.  Any mother is awesome.  There are more than a dozen mothers on EN World.
> 
> Different things inspire a different amount of awe.




child birth doesn't inspire awe, it happens all the freaking time and frankly it is not that pretty.  I hear though if its your kid that changes things.  

Mothers are not awe inspiring, with as many bad and run away mothers as there are they cannot by definition all be awesome.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't ignore people. I avoid them. and I know I couldn't if I wanted to, because you're an op.
> 
> Damb slime.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smirking.




that's mod, not op

and if you avoid me you need to goto a different set of baords!!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Childbirth is awe inspiring.  Any mother is awesome.  There are more than a dozen mothers on EN World.
> 
> Different things inspire a different amount of awe.



I've seen people be awe inspiringly stupid.. Does that count?

- Kemrain the Negative.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was wondering why it was squishy and absorbing things.





I'm hungry and you're now short a cat


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> child birth doesn't inspire awe, it happens all the freaking time and frankly it is not that pretty.  I hear though if its your kid that changes things.
> 
> Mothers are not awe inspiring, with as many bad and run away mothers as there are they cannot by definition all be awesome.



I know for a fact that it inspires awe in some.  Just because you don't find it awe inspiring doesn't mean it's not awesome.  It is a subjective term, after all.

And, at least, there are more than 12 good mothers on EN World.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just because they follow your command doesn't mean they know how to do what you tell them.



Of course they *would*. I *would* connect them tothe Hivemind to learn...

- Kemrain the Insidious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm hungry and you're now short a cat



I got him so you wouldn't go hungry.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that it inspires awe in some.  Just because you don't find it awe inspiring doesn't mean it's not awesome.  It is a subjective term, after all.
> 
> And, at least, there are more than 12 good mothers on EN World.




Ya, but in case you didn't notice, if its not about me it just isn't worthwhile......


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've seen people be awe inspiringly stupid.. Does that count?
> 
> - Kemrain the Negative.



Maybe?  Cro would probably say no.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's mod, not op
> 
> and if you avoid me you need to goto a different set of baords!!




Ok.

- Kemrain the Just Pleased To Be Talked To.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but in case you didn't notice, if its not about me it just isn't worthwhile......



Well, I can't argue with that.  You _are_ EN World, after all.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe?  Cro would probably say no.



Maybe if I bribed him with my cat...

 She's fat.

And her breath smells like catfood.

- Kemrain the Pointy Kitty.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Of course they *would*. I *would* connect them tothe Hivemind to learn...
> 
> - Kemrain the Insidious.



If the knowledge to take over the world was in the Hivemind, Crothian would have... uh oh.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> - Kemrain the Just Pleased To Be Talked To.




then you must be pleased a lot since you get talked to here


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> then you must be pleased a lot since you get talked to here



Three.

- Kemrain the Numericodic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Maybe if I bribed him with my cat...
> 
> She's fat.
> 
> And her breath smells like catfood.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pointy Kitty.



... Yum?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe?  Cro would probably say no.




stupid is again too common, so I discount it


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I can't argue with that.  You _are_ EN World, after all.




not even close, I'm just a sap that happens to have posted a bit....but when I go EN World will go on and I'll be lucky to have been a footnote


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> stupid is again too common, so I discount it



I think nature is awesome, yet it's very common.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> stupid is again too common, so I discount it



But there's stupid, nd then there's awe inspiringly stupid.. Like.. The US not switching to the Metric system.. Or.. Linda, my co-worker who pushes on the hinge side of a door to open it... Oh, and she locks the inside doors before locking the outside doors... Idiot..

- Kemrain the Awed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> not even close, I'm just a sap that happens to have posted a bit....but when I go EN World will go on and I'll be lucky to have been a footnote



I think it's a widely held belief that you are EN World.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think nature is awesome, yet it's very common.




some areas are like yellowstone, acadia, glaciers, and other untouched areas, and they are not that common anymore


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But there's stupid, nd then there's awe inspiringly stupid.. Like.. The US not switching to the Metric system.. Or.. Linda, my co-worker who pushes on the hinge side of a door to open it... Oh, and she locks the inside doors before locking the outside doors... Idiot..
> 
> - Kemrain the Awed.




why should we use the metric system?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> some areas are like yellowstone, acadia, glaciers, and other untouched areas, and they are not that common anymore



But I mean like a normal forest.  Or the sky.  Or clouds.  Or rain.  Or wind.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> why should we use the metric system?



To make it easier for us and the rest of the world?  A little error in conversion can cause an error resulting in a loss of millions of dollars, like what happened to NASA a little while back.

Plus, the metric system is easier.  Everything goes by 10's.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it's a widely held belief that you are EN World.




I'm also sure at one point it was a pretty widely held belief the sun revolved around the earth, the earth was flat, and that paranoia was only just a game


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> why should we use the metric system?



Because it is teh better.

- Kemrain the "Duh."


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm also sure at one point it was a pretty widely held belief the sun revolved around the earth, the earth was flat, and that paranoia was only just a game



... What are you saying?  All of that is true, right?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But I mean like a normal forest.  Or the sky.  Or clouds.  Or rain.  Or wind.




I guess I just have higher standards of awesome then you.  THose things are good and cool, but if I use Awesome to describe them then I have no word for things that are truely awesome.  people use words too often and remove their meaning with ever day use.


----------



## Kemrain

Wow, 1901 posts. Cool. I've moved up 9 spots since I checked last. I'm doing pretty good.

- Kemrain the Pleased... and Getting Ready to Close.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I guess I just have higher standards of awesome then you.  THose things are good and cool, but if I use Awesome to describe them then I have no word for things that are truely awesome.  people use words too often and remove their meaning with ever day use.



Or maybe I just see something special in nature that others don't.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What are you saying?  All of that is true, right?




 Yep


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow, 1901 posts. Cool. I've moved up 9 spots since I checked last. I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased... and Getting Ready to Close.



Woo!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I guess I just have higher standards of awesome then you.  THose things are good and cool, but if I use Awesome to describe them then I have no word for things that are truely awesome.  people use words too often and remove their meaning with ever day use.



Make up new words.

- Kemrain Wodrsmith.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow, 1901 posts. Cool. I've moved up 9 spots since I checked last. I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased... and Getting Ready to Close.





i never move up


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Woo!



 Hooray for me. I got a Woo for practically nothing. Rock.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yep



Ah, amusing.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or maybe I just see something special in nature that others don't.




that's not the point, the point is to have words mean different things instead of having awsome version 1, awesome version 2, awesome version 3....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Make up new words.
> 
> - Kemrain *Wodrsmith*.



That's hilarious.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> i never move up



 And you never will. Such is the nature of the postcount.

- Kemrain the On Page 9.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> i never move up



You don't post enough.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> That's hilarious.



I do try. Not intentionally, but.. I do.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hooray for me. I got a Woo for practically nothing. Rock.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Ooooooooooooon.

Sorry, song by Tenacious D.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's not the point, the point is to have words mean different things instead of having awsome version 1, awesome version 2, awesome version 3....



But if I can see something that makes wind as awesome as the things you think are awesome, then it's the same meaning.  That's my point.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And you never will. Such is the nature of the postcount.
> 
> - Kemrain the On Page 9.




I know, I reached the peak of my life way to early


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do try. Not intentionally, but.. I do.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Figures.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't post enough.




i agree, thus I'm a lurker


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know, I reached the peak of my life way to early



Just because you hit a peak doesn't mean you're going down, or that there wont' be another peak later.


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I'm off. But I'll just mention that I made 56 posts so far today.  I'm rather pleased with myself.

- Kemrain the Hiveminded.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just because you hit a peak doesn't mean you're going down, or that there wont' be another peak later.




You'll always go down after reaching a peak point. Sometimes not for long, but you'll still go down.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You'll always go down after reaching a peak point. Sometimes not for long, but you'll still go down.



You can plateau for a little while, though.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just because you hit a peak doesn't mean you're going down, or that there wont' be another peak later.




I can't swim, but that's opkay since the fall's going to kill me....


----------



## HellHound

Anyone here interested in a free Necromancer's Legacy - Bloodlines & Paragons in trade for posting a review of it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can't swim, but that's opkay since the fall's going to kill me....



It's not that fall that kills you, it's the sudden stop at the end.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Anyone here interested in a free Necromancer's Legacy - Bloodlines & Paragons in trade for posting a review of it?



If I knew what it was, I might say yes.

Edit: That's what the link is for.  Well, I would, but I'm not very familiar with necromantic stuff, so I don't think I'd give a worthwhile review.  Maybe something else in the future?


----------



## Crothian

I already got one!!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not that fall that kills you, it's the sudden stop at the end.




well, you're no sundance


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I knew what it was, I might say yes.




IT is a PDF on the third book in the Necromancers Lagacy sereis.  It is aboiut undead race levels and templates for undead I do believe.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, you're no sundance



Now dancing on the sun will kill you...


----------



## HellHound

Crothian said:
			
		

> I already got one!!




Of COURSE you already have one! All the happening hipsters of ENWorld already have them.

I'm just offering bonus copies out to the Hive, ya know, rying to make em more... hip.

And evil.

Especially the evil part.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> IT is a PDF on the third book in the Necromancers Lagacy sereis.  It is aboiut undead race levels and templates for undead I do believe.



You're too fast for my edit!


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Of COURSE you already have one! All the happening hipsters of ENWorld already have them.
> 
> I'm just offering bonus copies out to the Hive, ya know, rying to make em more... hip.
> 
> And evil.
> 
> Especially the evil part.



Oh you want evil?  Like, color-wise or mechanic-wise?


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Of COURSE you already have one! All the happening hipsters of ENWorld already have them.
> 
> I'm just offering bonus copies out to the Hive, ya know, rying to make em more... hip.
> 
> And evil.
> 
> Especially the evil part.



 Hmmm...Well I do do a lot of stuff with bloodlines and templates and such (I think you saw me on Roman's bloodline thread), so I guess that makes me kindasorta qualified to review it...


----------



## HellHound

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're too fast for my edit!




Of course, his post-fu is strong, grasshopper.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're too fast for my edit!




oddly enough speed in everything is not a good thing....sigh....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Well I do do a lot of stuff with bloodlines and templates and such (I think you saw me on Roman's bloodline thread), so I guess that makes me kindasorta qualified to review it...



Who said you need qualifications?  

I'm amused by the Tavern, by the way.


----------



## HellHound

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Well I do do a lot of stuff with bloodlines and templates and such (I think you saw me on Roman's bloodline thread), so I guess that makes me kindasorta qualified to review it...




Alrighty - I just need an email address to send it to.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Of course, his post-fu is strong, grasshopper.



Yes, and I am still low level.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Well I do do a lot of stuff with bloodlines and templates and such (I think you saw me on Roman's bloodline thread), so I guess that makes me kindasorta qualified to review it...




to be qualified to write a review, you need to read the book, and write and semi coheranty review on it of over 500 words.  Trust me if the standards were any higher, i'd be out of a gig


----------



## HellHound

Oh, and while we're in here, Chris, could you check to make sure that the product in question is in the ENWorld reviews database?

Gracis.


----------



## HellHound

Interesting 'oops' story about that release...

I had done the layout almost a week before we released it.... so I forgot to add bookmarks before uploading it, as well as releasing a copy without the ornate background graphics.

So I uploaded the original copy, and about a minute before it was linked to the product page, I uploaded a revised copy with the bookmarks and printer friendly version  - did them in a ten minute panic.

So anyone who says making printer friendly versions takes too much time is on crack...


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Interesting 'oops' story about that release...
> 
> I had done the layout almost a week before we released it.... so I forgot to add bookmarks before uploading it, as well as releasing a copy without the ornate background graphics.
> 
> So I uploaded the original copy, and about a minute before it was linked to the product page, I uploaded a revised copy with the bookmarks and printer friendly version  - did them in a ten minute panic.
> 
> So anyone who says making printer friendly versions takes too much time is on crack...



  Hellhound to the rescue!  What a narrow escape!


----------



## Crothian

HellHound said:
			
		

> Oh, and while we're in here, Chris, could you check to make sure that the product in question is in the ENWorld reviews database?
> 
> Gracis.




it is there now


----------



## HellHound

W00T!

So, I've been spending most of today ripping CDs to mp3 (last week I was listening to my mix of about 1,200 mp3s, as usual, and noticed that none of my old faves are on it and wondered why... then realized this was because I owned them on CD, and never ripped the majority of my 1,000 CDs).

Well, about TWO weeks ago I was talking to Denise and saying that we had better go out and buy a new copy of Ende Neu by Einsturzende Neubauten, since our CD case had been emty for at least three years now, and we had not seen the disc in that time.

So, five minutes ago, I opened up KMFDM LIGHT to rip the single to mp3... and found TWO CDs in the case!

Woot, We have Ende Neu again! Which includes one of my all-time fave songs .... nnnaaammm


----------



## HellHound

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is there now




Awesome! Many thanks!


----------



## Crothian

cool, one day I need to rip my CDs....well, off to run Paranoia !!!


----------



## HellHound

have fun Crothian!

Question to all: Isn't there supposed to be an artificial cap on the size of a [HIVEMIND] thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Alrighty - I just need an email address to send it to.



 Sure.  Use %RystilArden%@%hotmail.com% without the % signs.  I don't check it that much, but I will if I know its coming


----------



## HellHound

Ok, check it now, the link has been sent.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> W00T!



Never heard of this group.

I'm bad with names, though, so.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> have fun Crothian!
> 
> Question to all: Isn't there supposed to be an artificial cap on the size of a [HIVEMIND] thread?



Darkness will close it when he thinks it gets too big.  Hopefully he'll warn us next time, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who said you need qualifications?
> 
> I'm amused by the Tavern, by the way.



 Thanks   I'm trying to amuse, in some ways, and I think it really helps flesh out Lasair's insecurity and why she only has 14 Charisma even though she is very kind and quite beautiful.  I'm just hoping that it is not taken as an excuse to say "You suxxor Rystil!  You can't play cross-gender characters because all people who do that just make caricatures of super-sexed-up playtoys."  To think that, I think, would lump the person who said it in a category with the people who make Lasair feel sad about herself...but I'm still expecting at least someone to do it...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks   I'm trying to amuse, in some ways, and I think it really helps flesh out Lasair's insecurity and why she only has 14 Charisma even though she is very kind and quite beautiful.  I'm just hoping that it is not taken as an excuse to say "You suxxor Rystil!  You can't play cross-gender characters because all people who do that just make caricatures of super-sexed-up playtoys."  To think that, I think, would lump the person who said it in a category with the people who make Lasair feel sad about herself...but I'm still expecting at least someone to do it...



Everyone else's reactions are hilarious, too.  The Michael post was great.


----------



## HellHound

Einsturzende Neubauten is a german art band - they mostly work with found sound and most of their body of work is quite inaccessible to the average listener - too much strange dissonant noise and too little rhythm.

However, starting with Tabula Rasa things changed drastically, and Ende Neu is an amazing album with wonderful rhythms and melodies, without sacrificing the found sound feeling of classic Neubauten.

BTW, roughly translated, the name means Tearing Down New Buildings.


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> Ok, check it now, the link has been sent.



 Got it, thanks!  I'll be sure to write up a review just as soon as I finish my magnum opus on Portrayal Women in Early Arthurian Literature and How it Reflects the Medieval Society that Generated the Works


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Everyone else's reactions are hilarious, too.  The Michael post was great.



 Yes.  I really liked that; it was so funny


----------



## HellHound

"It's people like you what cause unrest"

well, that and you are one of the people keeping me down in the userlists.


----------



## Rystil Arden

HellHound said:
			
		

> "It's people like you what cause unrest"
> 
> well, that and you are one of the people keeping me down in the userlists.



 Wait, why am I causing unrest?


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Einsturzende Neubauten is a german art band - they mostly work with found sound and most of their body of work is quite inaccessible to the average listener - too much strange dissonant noise and too little rhythm.
> 
> However, starting with Tabula Rasa things changed drastically, and Ende Neu is an amazing album with wonderful rhythms and melodies, without sacrificing the found sound feeling of classic Neubauten.
> 
> BTW, roughly translated, the name means Tearing Down New Buildings.



That reminds me of a piece I saw written for flower pots... you're supposed to find properly pitched flower pots.


----------



## HellHound

JDVN1 - since you want to beg out of reviewing my necromantic goodies, are you interested in something more akin to A Chainmail Bikini?


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> JDVN1 - since you want to beg out of reviewing my necromantic goodies, are you interested in something more akin to A Chainmail Bikini?



Looks amusing.  Hm, I'll give it a shot, if you want a review.


----------



## HellHound

Just pass me an email address


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, right, it's not in my info.

jdvn100 at gmail dot com


----------



## HellHound

alrighty - sent


----------



## Jdvn1

Received.  Thanks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> oh boy...A quick glance and I see Dark Helmet, mention of skin films and science.  What is going on here?




The usual.

"Nothing to see here. Move along."


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> JDVN1 - since you want to beg out of reviewing my necromantic goodies, are you interested in something more akin to A Chainmail Bikini?



Is that Acquana's art?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I must be tired.  I'm thinking of a lot of Starwars parodys that M's grandma would disapprove of.





Especially if you take all those and "mix" them together.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...that's what Jdvn1 just insinuated too
> 
> Dirty minds think alike!




"Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep" AC/DC parody song


----------



## HellHound

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that Acquana's art?




I believe so. We use a fair amount of her art in the book.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> I believe so. We use a fair amount of her art in the book.



Hm, I can't be objective about the art, then.  She's an awesome artist!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

HellHound said:
			
		

>




[Dilbert]Shut up and reboot![/Dilbert]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I will remember forever that it was you who put the concept of Hivemind Slash into my head. You, sir, are evil.
> 
> - Kemrain the Fragile.




You're just afraid of who you'd get slashed with..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If it didn't, Crothian's postcount would almost grind to a halt.  Mine, too.
> 
> - Kemrain the Only 500 Posts Without the Hive.




Mine too. The bulk of my 2k+ posts are from here and OT in general.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Understandable. I only get as many posts in as I do because all my job requires of me is to be a mammal (keep a chair warm) and talk to people when they stand infront of my desk and go "Ahem."  I have it easy.
> 
> I need to get a little desk bell and put up a sign that reads "Ring Bell for Sound."  Then I need to break the bell.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored.




I need a job like that. Instead of having to run around, dealing with the lazy asses we have who don't want to do their work; they prefer you doing it for them! Lazy bastards!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

HellHound said:
			
		

> It does.
> 
> BUT, you aren't supposed to know about it, and whoever installed it forgot to install a fail-safe switch so we could say...
> 
> 
> TURN OFF
> 
> 
> things like Hivemind Slash.




It probably had an inhibitor... but you saw how *well* that worked for Doc Ock....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, there seem to be a lot of problems with the Hivemind implant today, then.  I have a workaround, anyway, so people like Knight Otu can't do anything to me very easily.
> 
> ... And how would you work the burning down of orphanages into the slash, Kemrain?




You probably don't even wanna know...


----------



## HellHound

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine too. The bulk of my 2k+ posts are from here and OT in general.




A majority of mine are from the General RPG forum and the Publisher's forum... mostly the latter.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, now my morbid curiosity is kicking in.. How would Hivemind Slash actually work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Treading Down the Dark Path.




Usually sticking together people of the same gender.... and not always the "best" match....

For example, I've heard about "Hobbit Slash" with Frodo and Sam, Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan, to name a few....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Have to add Cross-Gender playing to the liat.. This is getting duriter by the minute..
> 
> So, can anyone come up with some suggestive titles? How's about "Under cover of Darkness"?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





I'd like to see how he'd take that suggestion....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You probably don't even wanna know...



I thank you for not telling me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How *can't* you think about it?! It's two of the best things evar. EN World and Perversion! What could be better?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hentai.




Let's face it, we're a bunch of pervs...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd like to see how he'd take that suggestion....



That should be the next Hivemind thread name.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dark chocolate -- that's the stuff.




Heck yeah!   



> My first D&D character was a Fighter.  Cool dude.  You can understand why I might be biased.




My first one was a paladin.


----------



## HellHound

DONE.

Let us officially close this thread, and migrate to the new one now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> White chocolate!




Freak!


----------

